#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-21
<kirvesAxe> hmm, onko joku jippo jolla evolutionin setupscriptin saa hakemaan kaikki mahdolliset asetukset thunderbirdistä?
<tale> kirvesAxe: Googlettamalla thunderbird evolution löytyy jotain ohjeita vaihtaa Thunderbird Evolutioniin.
<elias_a> Päivää.
<turunena> Päivää.
<elias_a> Ihmetellään tässä turunena:n kanssa sitä, että mitenkäs ihmeessä 10.04.:ssa voi olla sellainen tilanne, että siinä on php 5.3. mutta repoista löytyvä moodle 1.9.4 tarvitsee vanhemman PHP 5.2:n.
<elias_a> En ole koskaan törmännyt moiseen pöljyyteen.
<bioterror> terveiset vaan motuille :D
<elias_a> Saahan sen asenneltua käsin, mutta onkos tuo miten tavallista?
<elias_a> bioterror: Mitä ne motut ovat?
<bioterror> !motu
<lubotu3> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Tm_T> elias_a: motut ylläpitävät universe- ja multiverse repositoryja
<bioterror> he ovat vaihteneet sosiaalisen elämän ubuntun repositorien ylläpitämiseen ;)
<Tm_T> bioterror: en nyt ihan noinkaan menisi sanomaan, edes vitsillä
<elias_a> Tm_T: Älä viitti - mua alkaa naurattaa ja mä hautaudun tänne päälle kaatuvien pizzalaatikoiden ja kolatölkkien alle... ;-)
<elias_a> turunena: Mutta eihän tossa ole mitään suurempaa ongelmaa kun otat pois sen uudemman PHP:n ja sitten asennat sen MOodlen.
<elias_a> Vai eikös se osaa pyydellä sitä vanhempaa PHP:tä mistään repoista?
<turunena> elias_a: eipä tuo ainakaan osannut kun yritin. Ei saa varmennetta repoista, joista se löytyisi...
<elias_a> turunena: Pistäs virheilmoa pastebiniin.
<turunena> elias_a: http://pastie.org/1588399
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/y5Awjd -> #1588399 - Pastie
<elias_a> turunena: Niin sieltä puuttuu tuon ppa-repon allekirjoitus...
<turunena> juu ja sitä se ei löydä/saa
<elias_a> hetkinen... olikos noi ppa-repot vakiona?
<turunena> elias_a: Mutta ehkä me tehdään niin, että asennetaan moodle2, jota ei löydy repoista, mutta on asennettavissa. Se näyttäisi toimivan php 5.3 kanssa...
<elias_a> http://amrra.net/2010/10/29/solved-gpg-error-http-ppa-launchpad-net-lucid-release/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/nrEHu4 -> Solved: gpg error http ppa.launchpad.net lucid release | Amrra
<elias_a> Mutta voi sen uudenkin laittaa minun mielestäni.
<PoisonedDwarf> osaattekos neuvoa kun Ultima Onlinea pelailen Winellä ja se kaatuu välillä, yleensä tai lähinnä silloin kun UO on pienennettynä alapalkkiin ja avaan sen ikkunan
<PoisonedDwarf> äärimmäisen vittumaista.
<PoisonedDwarf> samoin teittyt lisäohjelmat ei tahdo pelittää winellä :/
<Sysi> ikkunan vaihtaminen peleissä on ongelmallista windowsillaki
<tale> Ei saisi voimasanoja käytellä.
<bioterror> joo ja eikä tohon wineen nyt hirveesti jaksa kantaa ottaa
<jjo__> wine on ihan ok silloin kun ei ole vaihtoehtoja
<jjo__> mut mielellään sitä kyllä välttelee
<bioterror> tai on tyytyväinen jos jokin toimii sillä edes jotenkin
<elias_a> Saako Google-kalentereita jotenkin synkattua Exkankeen kanssa?
<jjo> no, mulla toimi spotify ennen kuin vaihdoin natiiviclientiin ja nykyään toimii sonoksen kontrollisofta
<bioterror> elias_a, jos kyse on yrityksestä, kannattaa kysellä mitä mieltä ne on asiasta ;)
<Mkaysi> elias_a: Saa. Googlella on jossakin ohjeet, olen kokeillut ja hyvin toimi E63:lla.
<elias_a> bioterror: totta kai kysyn. Meillä vaan tehdään firmassa ryhtiliikkeitä ja sen osana kaikki velvoitetaan käyttämään Ouchlookin kalenteria. Käytännön toimet kuitenkin on hoidettu jo 2 vuotta Googlen kalenterin kanssa.
<bioterror> no sit vaan
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Tarkoitan siis Google-kalenterin ja ekskankeella pyörivän palvelininstanssin välistä synkkaamista.
<elias_a> Kännysynkkaa en edes käytä.
<Mkaysi> Ahaa. Luulin, että puhuit Google Kalenteri <-> kännykkä synkronoinnista.
<czr> elias_a, saa synkattua. poista exchange, asenna sen tilalle jotain joka toimii jarkevasti ja jolle saa open source palikoita, ja synkkaa!
<czr> "Google has recently released a utility to synchronize your Google Calendar with your desktop Microsoft Outlook calendar" elias_a
<czr> eli olettaisin että googleta itseltään löytyy joku binäry tuota varten
<elias_a> czr: No noin minä tekisinkin, mutta minä en tuosta asiasta päätä :(
<czr> "Google Calendar Sync" näyttäis olevan softan nimi
<elias_a> czr: Mutta tuo Googlen binääripaketti vaikuttaa hyvältä! Kiitos!
<Sysi> tyhmä kysymys: missä ccsm:ssä määrätään työpöytien määrä?
<Sysi> ja saisko jotenki että ikkuna nostetaan ku sen sisällä rullaa
<Sysi> yleisissä asetuksissa tietysti vois olla jotai...
<Sysi> nah, xfwm on parempi
<heikkiket> Sysi: Yleiset asetukset -> Työpöydän koko
<heikkiket> siinon sitten "virtuaalinen koko leveyssuunnassa" ja "virtuaalinen koko korkeussuunnassa"
<heikkiket> Gnomen kanssa käytellessä tosin se gnomen perus-appletti tuntuu toimivan synkassa compizin kanssa
<heikkiket> Sysi: Ikkunan nosto: Yleiset asetukset -> pikanäppäimet
<Sysi> en keksiny tuolta, ehkä se exposé ei oo sen arvonen
<Sysi> pitäis ettiä emerald-teemaki
<heikkiket> niin no, minä en ole käyttänyt Compizia xfce:n kanssa
<heikkiket> en tiedä onko se niin mukavaa
<Bugittaja> Terve
<heikkiket> xfcehän on itsessään aika jeppisjees ilman mitään 3d-efektejäkin
<Sysi> ihan hyvin toi compiz toimii, en vaan tykkää sen säätämisestä, ainakaa suhteessa ominaisuuksiin
<Bugittaja> On vähän ongelmia tuon ubuntun ultimate edition 2.8 asentamisessa, USbilta asennan
<Bugittaja> Eiku, ei enää
<Sysi> kwin on kiva mutta sillä ei saa yhteen nappiin tuota ikkunanvaihtoa, mikä oli paras tossa compizissa
<Bugittaja> Mutta ubuntussa(tai missä tahansa muussa Linux ytimeen perustuvaan OSiin on se
<Bugittaja> Mutta ubuntussa(tai missä tahansa muussa Linux ytimeen perustuvaan OSiin) huono puoli on se, että jos menet jotain tärkeää asetusta muuttamaan niin et vaikka pääse koko ubuntuun! Esim. xserver asetukset, jokin väärä asetus, PIM! GUI ei käynnisty. Jää vaan terminal loginiin... Loggaat sisään... ei mitään, xserver-restart. Ei toimi.
<heikkiket> Bugittaja: kyllähän tuo sama ongelma on minkä tahansa järjestelmän kanssa: kokeilepa modata Windowsin login.exeä :)
<heikkiket> ja niitä tilanteita varten on vikasietotila, eli Linux on helppo käynnistää tekstitilassa, jossa voi nopsaan palauttaa varmuuskopiot X-serverin konffitiedostoista
<heikkiket> Sysi: pakkohan se on todeta, että ikkunoiden skaalaus on ehdottomasti Compizin paras ominaisuus (vaikka vellovat ikkunat onkin joskus ihan siistejä...)
<czr> Bugittaja, yksi ubuntun (tai muissa linuxeissa) parhaista puolista on nimenomaan se et kaiken voi korjata ilman uusiksiasennusta. lähes aina.
<Bugittaja> MM... totta
<Bugittaja> heikkiket: Windowsin login tiedosto ei ole login.exe; se on winlogon.exe.
<heikkiket> aijahah, saattoi ollakin :) Siitä on jo aikaa kun avasin sen johonkin hämärään editoriin ja muutin savonkieliseksi
<heikkiket> tarjosi makeat naurut, mutta sitten havaitsin, että useampi muokkauskerta ilmeisesti korruptoi koko tiedoston
<heikkiket> esimerkki ei tietysti ole siinä mielessä paras, että Ubuntua käytellessä X:n käynnistymättömyys harvoin johtuu binäärien sörkkimisestä
<heikkiket> mutta pakko huomauttaa, että Thinkpadini kanssa ei kyllä ole ollut lainkaan ongelmia: X on toiminut erittäin kiltisti, eikä asetuksia ole tarvinnut säätää lainkaan
<czr> heikkiket, voithan aina avata myos rekisterin wordpadiin windowsissa. se ois jo sit lahempana ;-).
<Bugittaja> HEHHHEHEHHH!
<Bugittaja> Muokkailempa nyt vähäsen WINLOGONIA!
<Bugittaja> Mutta muuttelen swahilin kieleksi ja vieläpä GOOGLE KÄÄNTÄJÄLLÄ!
<Bugittaja> TUlee jännää tekstiä....
<Sysi> vähän offtopic
<Bugittaja> oho! en huomannutkaan että tämä oli vielä ubuntu-fi channelillä eikä offtopicissa
<Bugittaja> Anteeksi pyydän!
<Sysi> oisko jotenki tosi huono idea reinstalloida libc? vai alanko ottamaan backuppeja
<Sysi> xfce4-settings-helper daemoni antaa erroria
<bioterror> paras uusi 11.04 xfce4?-)
<Sysi> maverick
<bioterror> eikai sun tarvi backuppeja tehdä, kun livemedialla pääsee käsiksi... ellet oo encryptannut kotia joka tuottaa aina vähän enemmän työtä
<Sysi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570049/
<czr> Sysi, libc:n reinstall on aina huono idea :-). miten sa tuohon johtopaatokseen paadyit?
<Sysi> jossaki on joku vika, reinstalloin tuon xfce:n osan jo
<Sysi> tää vaikuttaa semmoselta ongelmilta että kohta segfaulttaa kaikki
<czr> toi ilmoitus tulee siita et joku yrittaa kayttaa muistinhallintaa siten et se menee rikki
<czr> sen takia toi sanoo tuota.
<czr> mut tietty jos kaikki softat tekee noin niin sit on toki isompia ongelmia
<Sysi> no ei vielä, mitenkähän ton yksittäisen vois kokeilla korjata
<czr> jaa-a. varmaan undoamalla sen mita teit viimeksi ennenkuin ongelmat alkoi? :-)
<Sysi> mitenkähän fontin asentaminen ja käyttöönotto aiheuttais tommosen
<czr> mita teit ennen sita?
<czr> tai siis, ajoitko ennen sita tuota samaa softaa ja se toimi viela silloin?
<Sysi> joo, oli käynnissä
<Sysi> no kokeillaan ainaki ottaa pois käytöstä
<czr> kokeile siirtaa fontti jonnekin harmittomaan paikkaan sit
<czr> ei sen pitais moista aiheuttaa, jos aiheuttaa niin sit on bugi freetypessa joka ois kyl jonnintovin epailyttavaa
<Sysi> sen verran erikoinen tilanne kyllä että opentypestä konvertoin
<czr> ah. jannaa
<czr> voihan se olla et freetype otti herneen nenaansa sit, tai joku sita kayttava palikka
<czr> en ole ihan varma miten noi pangossa nykyaan menee, sehan niita tulkkaa kuitenkin osittain
<czr> tai ei niita, mut sielta taulukoista kaivaa juttuja.
<Sysi> ei tää nyt ala
<Sysi> toimikohan lucidissa kde:llä äänet..
<Sysi> ois varmasti hupaisaa ottaa kerneli, näyttisajuri ja mahollisesti xfce ppa:sta
<bioterror> ei se kde varmaan muuta mitää jos se sitä samaa alsaa käyttää
<Sysi> kyllä se 10.10:llä jotai häsläsi rikki
<Sysi> onko kubuntu lucidista olemassakaa cd-imagea?
<re-G> Sysi: luulis?
<Sysi> joo luulis, mutta en mistää saanu kaivettua
<re-G> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ty8a1g -> Kubuntu 10.04.2 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
<re-G> pahasti kätkössä?:D
<Sysi> no kubuntun lataussivulla ei ollu eikä cdimage.ubuntu.comissa
<Sysi> kiitos
<re-G> ole
<pesasa> Miten niin ei ollut Kubuntun lataussivulla?
<pesasa> http://www.kubuntu.org/ ja linkki "Get Kubuntu"
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/QfLo2o -> Kubuntu | Friendly Computing
<Sysi> etippä sieltä 10.04 amd64 cd ja mieluiten torrentti (paljastu sitte ettei oo seediä)
<pesasa> Jaa noin nirsoksi heittäydytään. :-)
<pesasa> Lucidia tosiaan...
<pesasa> Toki tuolta 10.04 64-bit löytyy helposti, mutta torrettina, jos haluaa, niin ei sitten.
<Sysi> dvd ainaki löyty helposti
<Tekno> yhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<harto> http://www.piraattipuolue.fi/ajankohtaista/lehdistoetiedotteet/656-poliisin-oikeus-tietomurtoihin-vaarantaa-tietoturvan
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/nJLdzD -> Poliisin oikeus tietomurtoihin vaarantaa tietoturvan
<harto> tuohan on hienoa, naapuri näkee chililampun valokeilan ikkunassani, niin poliisi voi sitten valita että tuleeko käymään vai asentaako koneelleni troijalaisen
<harto> mitä vittua? :D
<PoisonedDwarf> kerranki täällä puhutaan jotain asiaaki
<PoisonedDwarf> hyvä linkki harto
<tale> Mitä täällä kiroillaan taas?
<SipuliSopuli> siinähän asentelee un inuxiin =D
<SipuliSopuli> kato onhan noi järjestelmät varmasti suunniteltu tasavertaisiks niin että toimivat kaikilla käyttöjärjestelmillä
<SipuliSopuli> ..eiku
<Sysi> eli valtio päättää mitä käyttistä käytät, viimeistään tuomittaessa jostaki
<Sysi> noniin, lucid boottas jopa ilman failsafea ku päivitti kernelin, sitte vois kattoa räjähtääkö ku kokeillaan uutta nvidiaa
<kirvesAxe> jos kokeilet uudella ytimellä, riskeeraat ydinräjähdyksen ;__)
<Sysi> paniikin lähinnä
<Sysi> se elää \o/
<Sysi> tuleeko lucidissa oikee 64bit flash vai se ndispluginwrapper-purkkaus?
<Echramath> Nyt sanon: hurraa!
<Echramath> http://www.clementine-player.org
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/dEUoDT -> Clementine Music Player
<Echramath> ...toivottavasti toi nyt saa vielä kirjaston kasaan.
<Echramath> Saihan se.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-22
<czr> Echramath, onko toi hyva?
<czr> vai siis mika hurraa toi oli? :-)
<Finnish> Miten saa esim gsm-yhteyden käynnistettyä uudelleen? Mun CS-17 tikku silloin tällöin ei yhdistä vaikka mitenkä yrittää, reboot yleensä autta
<Finnish> a
<Finnish> Joten funtsin että oisko joku yhteyden alhaalla käyttäminen ja käynnistys vähän kätevämpi
<Sysi> yrityksiin on sisältyny tikun irtinyppääminen?
<Sysi> kokeile terminaalissa ejectiä ennen yhistämistä
<hifi> mulla ei huawei liimassa toimi ku kerran bootissa
<hifi> openbsd:ssä toimii kyllä hyvin, parempaa koodia
<Finnish> Sysi, Mikä vois olla eject-käsky?
<Sysi> eject
<Sysi> voi antaa erroria vaikka toimiski
<bioterror> mä vaan ejectoin aina dvd-asemaa
<Finnish> Minkä alta ne löyty? /dev?
<Sysi> tä
<Finnish> Siis miten mä sitä ejectoin? mokkulaa?
<Sysi> kirjotat terminaaliin eject ja painat enteriä
<Echramath> czr: Joo.
<kingi89> mahtaakohan tätä konetta haitata mitenkään jos koittasin saada noi update-apt-xapian-index:n ja updatedb.mlocate:n veke tuolta päivittäisestä cronista? ei naurata kun joka päivä kun koneen lyö päälle menee ensimmäiset 15 minsaa siihen et pyöritellään peukaloita ja odotetaan cronin valmistumista
<bioterror> no poista ne :D
<bioterror> mihin tota xapian-indexiä ees tarvii
<bioterror> en oo pitkää aikaa kaivannut locatea kyllä mihinkää
<bioterror> sen mitä tarvii kaivella, niin vetelen find /
<tale> bioterror: No locate olis tohon kyllä monta kertaluokkaa nopeampi.
<kingi89> mietin vaan et jos joku apt leviää niin ei paljoo naurata. locatea en ite tarvii mihkään mut jos joku skripti sitä tarvii nii en viittis sitäkään rikkoa
<bioterror> tale, se on tavallaan totta, mutta eipä tarvi yöllä kolmelta kuulla kun kone jurnuttaa :D
<tale> Minä en ole huomannut Ubuntua käynnistettäessä  mitään hidastumista noiden cron-jobien takia.
<kingi89> tale: ok, siinä on sellanen 5 minuuttia aikaa käynnistää selain ja sit vasta
<tale> Mulla kyllä koneet tapaa olla päällä koko ajan, joten nuo ylläpitoajot menee enimmäkseen aamuyöllä.
<Sysi> kai nuo voi ajastaa johonki eri aikaan
<kingi89> mä en usko että mun vaimoke suostuis siihen et olis yhtään enempää koneita 24/7 päällä
<tale> Se käsittääkseni on anacron joka ne käynnistää, ja sen pitäisi huomioida koneen kuorma ettei käynnistetä lisää jobeja jos on jo päällä kuormaa.
<bioterror> kingi89, miksei suostu?
<bioterror> kingi89, meillä on 2 konetta 24/7 päällä ;)
<kingi89> kaksio, vanhat kovaääniset koneet ja huonouninen nainen ei ole hyvä yhdistelmä
<bioterror> no se
<bioterror> on mulla kyllä pyörinyt Compaq ML350 G1 päällä 24/7
<bioterror> huutoa tuli vain ja ainoastaan kun pamahti tasauslasku sähköstä :D
<tale> Joo, muistan  kyllä kun ekan kerran oli Unix-palvelin makuuhuoneessa, Midnight Skulker herätti muutamana ekana yönä ennen kuin siihen tottui.
<bioterror> mutta nyt nää jutut on vähän muuttunut iän myötä, alkanut atk vaihtua kaikelaisesta räkkikamasta (tuulitunneleista ;) tollasii mini-itx -ratkaisuihin
<kingi89> noh, en lähde rikkomaan tieten tahtoen mitään, otan vaan noi työt pois cron.dailystä
<bioterror> tylsää jos ei oo mikää rikki
<Sysi> joo, voi joutua tekemään vaikka jotai hyödyllistä
<Sysi> eilinen meni että sai pöytäkoneen taas kasaan
<Sysi> jos tänään vaikka läppärin
<bioterror> I accidentally new mini-itx from verkkokuppa, is this bad?
<bioterror> tuleeko onni NVidia IONilla ja VDPAUlla?
<kingi89> ehkä tästä aiheesta pitäis jatkaa -offtopicin puolella
<Sysi> rautajutut on jokseenki ontopic vielä
<Sysi> mulla jotaki häröä videotoistossa
<Sysi> vielä on vdpaulla
<Sysi> en tiiä oliko xfce:n kompostoinnin ongelmia tai jotai, pitäis taas kokeilla
<Sysi> tais muillaki ulostuloilla vähän häiriötä olla välillä
<bioterror> mua epäilyttää toi hdmi hieman
<bioterror> mutta eikai se eroa dvi:tä mitenkää
<bioterror> linux ja kaikki uudet vempaimet = epäilys
<Sysi> ei kai liittimissä mitää, huonolla mäihällä saa vähän temppuilla että tulee äänet ulos
<anger> bioterror: ihan hyvin toimii hdmi
<anger> no joo, ääntä en saanut ihan heti sen kautta
<anger> video toimii ilman kikkailuja
<bioterror> no äänellä niin väliä, tuolta 3.5mm liittimestä sen saa muutenki, kun ei oo kuin 2.0 :D
<anger> onhan tossa sunkin kokoonpanossa todennäkösesti optinen lähtö
<Sysi> noniin, kaks ppa:ta vlc:tä ja toimistoa varten
<anger> jos oikein haluaa hifistellä
<Sysi> kuus ppa:ta alkaa kuulostaa riskialttiilta
<anger> ja liikaa rahaa tuhlattavana kaapeleihin
<Sysi> eihän optinen äänipiuha oo paha, kaasutäytetty hdmi menee vähän yli
<bioterror> anger, http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=9337 tollasta odotellaan
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/VL8uoc -> 9337 - Asus AT3IONT-I nVidi - Verkkokauppa.com
<anger> bioterror: miksi tollanen vanha malli?
<bioterror> anger, eikai sitä uudempaakaa tarvi?
<anger> at5iont-i deluxena tai ilman
<anger> Niin, olihan 33MHz 486 kova kone sillon joskus
<bioterror> oli
<bioterror> mä nyt vedän budjetilla, ohan toi ~30e kalliimpiki :D
<bioterror> ja muistin hinnasta en oo saletti
<anger> eniveis, mulla on tuo at5iont-i ja ei se mitenkään liian rivakasti käynnisty
<anger> on netbook-ubuntu tossa
<bioterror> ja kun ton mun koneen ainoa funktio tulee olemaan aika pitkälti XBMC
<bioterror> niin tarviiko tollasta uudempaa sitten
<bioterror> joko openbox tai joku fluxbox ja siihen vaan autostarttiin xbmc
<anger> no omapa on valintasi, mulla kanssa vaan spotify/videotoistokäytössä
<anger> ja kyllä erityisesti lyhyt latausaika olisi aika tärkeä
<bioterror> ?
<bioterror> mitä mun pitää ladata?
<anger> käynnistää kone
<anger> en mä myöskään tota koko ajan päällä pitäisi, kuumenee kuitenkin aika hyvin käytössä
<bioterror> ei toi Popcorn Hour A-110 joka nyt on, niin kauhean nopeasti starttaa myöskää
<bioterror> eikä elämä ole sekunneista kiinni, jos vertaa siihen että mä otan DVD-levyn kotelosta ja koitan asetella sitä siihen levykelkkaan
<anger> no, sinua on varotettu
<bioterror> ja mulla on jo yksi intelin atom 330-kone
<bioterror> anger, katteliin pikasesti niin 330 käyttää vähemmä sähköö kuin D525 ;)
<bioterror> ei tehoa ilman lisämenoja!
<anger> "jee"
<bioterror> eläs nyt, sähkön tasauslasku muuttunut 1000e lisämaksusta siihen että seuraavassa laskussa 20e vähennys ;D
<bioterror> anger, onko kivaa. nyt aloin empii
<Sysi> mikä kerneli maverickissa on uusin?
<bioterror> mikäs se on
<bioterror> riippuu mitä täppiä on laitellut
<Sysi> ettei kovin epävakaata tarttuis tuolta ppa:sta
<anger> Jätät kernelit lataamatta ppa:sta?
<anger> Voihan noissa asetuksissa aika hyvin määritellä mitä paketteja latailee mistäkin lähteestä
<Sysi> lucidin kerneli ei tue trimiä, hyvin nuo on toiminu, mietin vaan ettei liian vanha ois
<Sysi> nattyn kernelit alkaa vaan mennä jossaki vaiheessa liian reunalle
<bioterror> Linux konna 2.6.35-26-generic
<bioterror> oisko uudempaa tarjolla jo
<bioterror> laitetaas upgradea
<Sysi> onkohan mulla 32
<bioterror> eipä tullut
<Sysi> -32 siis, vakiona .32
<Sysi> toimiiko linux-clientit msn-verkossa enää? lucidin kmess ainaki failaa johonki yhteyden katkeamiseen heti ku yhteystietolistaon ladattu
<tale> Sysi: Kai se on ohjelmasta kiinni eikä Linuxista.
<Sysi> pidginilläki on ollu jotai autentikointiongelmia
<Sysi> linux niinku ei-microfotin oma
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Bitlbee kapsilla toimaa ihan hyvin.
<tuhoojabotti> Eli mese linuksilla toimaa. ;-)
<Sysi> vissiin kmessin ongelma.. oiskohan jossaki ppa ×)
<Sysi> näyttäs muuten olevan
<Sysi> ei kyllä auttanu ongelmaan
<tale> Eikös ole muita ohjelmia ubuntulle jotka osaa olla Messeger asiakasohjelmia?
<Sysi> vois kokeilla amsn:ää
<Sysi> se on jokseenki aina toiminu
<anger> Eikö pidgin ole käytetyin mesettämiseen?
<anger> Ja pitääköhän oikeasti alkaa huolestua koneen kunnosta
<anger> Viime viikolla tuli kernel panic, tänään ei meinannut päästä edes grubiin ennen kuin otti vähäksi aikaa kokonaan töpselin irti
<Sysi> mää en koskaa oppinu saamaan pidginiä msn-verkkoon
<anger> Valitsee vaan verkoksi msn ja lyö sisään käyttäjätunnukset
<Tm_T> toisaalta, MSN/WLM on suljettu protokolla jonka toimivuudesta muissa kuin MS:n asiakasohjelmissa ei ikinä ole takuuta, jos niissäkään
<anger> Ikinä tullut mitään ongelmia
<anger> Jopa office communicator tuntuu toimivan ok
<anger> No joo, videopuhelut ja työpöytäjaot voi unohtaa pidginillä
<Sysi> amsn:llä toimi webbikamerailut ja kaikki jokseenki heittämällä
<Sysi> paitsi onneksi ääniviesteily
<anger> ok, no sekin on sitten mennyt vähän eteenpäin
<Sysi> se oli ainaki vuosi itte
<anger> Itellä taitaa olla tuorein kokeilu amsn:stä ennen gaimin ilmestymistä :)
<anger> Oli sillon aika ankea verrattuna gaimiin
<anger> Ja enemmän noi xmpp-im:t kiinnostaa nytkin
<Tm_T> välikommenttina, MSN/WLM toimii Kopetella näemmä ainakin, joten veikkaisin mahdollisten ongelmien johtuvan hajoilevista servereistä, as usual
<Sysi> hmm, osaiskohan kopetea käyttää
<Iltsu> no eipä tarvii wlm:stä enää mureahtii ku ei sitä käytä enää kukaa
<Iltsu> kaik juntit siirtyny facebookin tsättii
<Iltsu> mikä ny toimii viel huonommi, vaik fb mite tarjoileeki et pääsee jabberilla siihe kiinni
<bioterror> joo
<bioterror> ei toi vaimokaa paljoa meses heilu
<bioterror> facebookissa
<Iltsu> mullon meses ny vajaa viistoista ihmist ines
<Iltsu> ku aikasemmi näihi aikoihi oli helpost jotai 50-100 välii
<bioterror> mä olin jo niin paatunut irkkaaja kun messengeri tuli korvaamaan ICQ:n, etten mä lähtenyt siihen messiin ja toisaalta alkoi ikääki olee sen verta että kaikki kuumat kissat oli jo liian nuoria :D
<Iltsu> mä taisin käyttää mesee eka kerta 1999 lopus tai 2000 alus
<Sysi> sillon ku käytin "aktiivisesti" msn-meseä mulla oli siellä josku jopa joku
<Iltsu> saaks ubuntulle jotai pienelle ruudulle + kosketusnäytöl sopivaa käyttöliittymää ja sen kans kivasti pelaavaa selainta yms
<Sysi> kubuntu netbook-plasma jos ubuntun netbookki ei kelpaa
<Iltsu> eiku pohtisin et josko n810:sta sais viel jotai irti
<Sysi> ei riitä ram oikeen
<Iltsu> pohtisin nii monimutkast systeemiä et ottais vnc:llä kiinni koneeseen jossa pyöris tarvittavat härdellit :P
<kirvesAxe> lubuntu tai xubuntu?
<Sysi> mullaki ois semmonen laatikossa
<Iltsu> je
<Sysi> ei riitä sille selaimelle ram..
<Sysi> 128 tossa tais olla?
<Iltsu> jotai semmosta
<Iltsu> mut jos teksi ton vnc kikkailun
<Iltsu> ubuntu netbook editioniski on tosiaa firefox mikä ei oikee sormel tökkimisee sovellu
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-23
<mlpug> mulla on intel i5 kone. Kannattaako siihen laittaa 32bit vai 64bit versio. download saitti sanoo 32bit recommended senkummemmin kyselemättä että mihin koneeseen tämä on menossa.
<mlpug> miksi 64bit versio on olemassa jos 32bit on parempi?
<bioterror> no kyllähän sä teoriassa saat 64-bittisel enemmän siitä irti
<tuhoojabotti> Nii
<bioterror> mutta huomaatko sä sitä perstuntumal on asia erikseen
<Echramath> Se "paremmuus" on ollut parempi yhteensopivuus, mutta en huomannut pari vuotta sitten enää mitään ongelmia.
<mlpug> jaa. No laitan sitten 64bittisen ja jos on ongelmia niin sitten palaan 32bittisee
<mlpug> vielä tästä. Kun käynnistän downloadin niin sen imagen nimessa on "amd"
<mlpug> mulla on siis intel
<mlpug> toimiiko tuo amd image intelissa ja jos ei toimi niin onko intelille erikseen saatavana image
<mlpug> se ei kysellyt mitään kumman prossu mulla o
<mlpug> taidan sittenkin mennä suoraan 32bittisellä
<anger> mlpug: amd64 on myös inteliin
<anger> amd vaan ehti ekana 64bit maailmaan
<anger> käytännössä ongelmia voi tulla lähinnä fläshin kanssa, mutta siitäkin on nyt 64bit versio olemassa
<bioterror> on
<anger> ilmeisesti myös toi mukana tuleva 32-bittinen toimii jo nykyään kohtalaisesti 64bit selaimessa, ite asentanut kuitenkin erikseen tuon 64bittisen
<Finnish> Mä uppasin serverille yhden zipin, miten siitä saa helpoíten copy linkin eli osoitteen pastetettavaks muille?
<Finnish> Siis uppasin nautiluksen kautta sen, 70mb paketti
<topyli> arvaamalla, veikkaan
<tuhoojabotti> En tajunnu.
<Sysi> missä se on
<topyli> varmaan web-serverillä
<Finnish> Mun projektikotisivujen omalla serverillä
<Sysi> jos suoraan jossai ~/public_html/ niin http://osote.on/~käyttäjä/filu
<Finnish> Kun jos mä sitä pakettia klikkaan siellä serverin päässä niin se antaa tommosen alun ftp://
<Finnish> Siis properties-ikkunassa
<Finnish> Ja se ei anna kokonaan sen osoitetta, tiedoston nimi puuttuu
<topyli> jaa ftp
<topyli> ja haluat vissiin että toiset löytävät tiedoston web-selaimella? vai ftp:llä?
<Finnish> Kyllä ne toiset sinne ois varmaankin selaimella menossa
<Sysi> tulikettu on ihan hyvin handlannu ainaki ftp:n
<topyli> arvaile se osoite sitten Sysin osoittaman mallin mukaan
<topyli> on myös hyödyllistä varmistaa että lukuoikeudet on kaikilla
<Sysi> ftp:llä voi olla jopa helpompi, vaikee sanoo ku oon aina ollu vaan käyttäjäpuolella
<Sysi> ainaki tarvii olla ulkoverkkoon auki ja tietää ip tai domain
<topyli> ei taida kannattaa jonkun zippi-palluran takia alkaa säätämään anonyymi-ftp:tä
<Finnish> Sain sen kuntoon, annoin vaan jaettaville ihmisille salasanan tohon osoitteeseen
<Tm_T> yli 1000 tykkääjää Ubuntu Suomen facebook-sivulla
<topyli> \o/
<topyli> \o/
<Sysi> laittakaa ainaki postaus että ootte huomannu
<topyli> sille tuhannennelle vois lähettää ubuntu-cd:n :)
<Sysi> repoissaki on muuten kaikkea hienoa, löysin just loistavan monospace-fontin: Inconsolitas
<topyli> Finnish: eikös nämä ihmiset nyt sitten voi vapaasti "kehittää" sun web-sivujakin?
<topyli> meinaan vaan että onko ne hyviäkin tuttuja :)
<Tm_T> topyli: joo
<Finnish> topyli, Joo, ne on 40-50 vuotiaita "vanhan liiton" ihmisiä joiden taito yltää nippanappa zip-paketin purkamiseen, olen aika luottavainen
<topyli> joo määkin antaisin semmoisille epäröimättä oikeudet web-serverini tiedostojärjestelmään
<topyli> tai ehkä en kuitenkaan
<elias_a> Tuhat käyttöehtoja lukematonta tyyppiä tykkää Ubuntusta naamakirjassa...
<Tm_T> elias_a: oletko varma että he kaikki ovat jättäneet lukematta?
<elias_a> vai hetkinen - voiko Ubuntusta tykätä a) olematta naamakirjassa tai b) lukematta mitään käyttöehtoja tai lisenssejä?
<elias_a> Tm_T: En ole. Lähtökohtaisesti jokainen naamakirjan ehdot hyväksyvä on mielestäni jotenkin harkitsematon.
<elias_a> Saatanasta koko naamakirja :D
<Tm_T> rather offtopic (:
<elias_a> Tm_T: Miten niin?
<elias_a> Tai no - sovitaanko sitten niin että ei puhuta siitä naamakirjasta tällä kanavalla ollenkaan?
<elias_a> Minä en kyllä ymmärrä sitä, miten ihmiset kritiikittä hyväksyvät käyttöehdot, joissa annetaan Facebookin partnereilla oikeus suorittaa ohjelmakoodia selaimessa ilman että Facebook auditoi sitä mitenkään.
<elias_a> Reikää reiän jälkeen ja eksploittia myös.
<Tm_T> asiasta meuhkaaminen täällä ei tule muuttamaan asiaa, eikä se palvele kanavan tarkoitusta
<elias_a> Olen samaa mieltä. Lopetetaan siitä Facebookista puhuminen täällä.
<elias_a> Tm_T: Agreed?
<Sysi> ihmisille on tärkeempää olla yhteidessä kavereihin ku tietää mitä ohjelmakoodin suorittaminen selaimessa tarkottaa
<Tm_T> elias_a: yhteisön sivun tilanteesta voinemme tiedottaa, sanoisin
<elias_a> Sysi: Juuri sen vuoksi pidän Facebook-käyttäjiä ymmärrysrajoitteisina tai vähäjärkisenä.
<elias_a> Tm_T: Ymmärrän pointin. En kuitenkaan aio lopettaa asiasta meuhkaamista.
<elias_a> Ongelma on yhtä iso kuin MS:n dominanssi.
<Tm_T> elias_a: juu sitä en pyydäkään, kunhan ei turhaan isona täällä (:
<Tm_T> asialle on parempia kanavia/foorumeita/medioita
<elias_a> Miksi ihmeessä väki ei reagoi siihen, että sivistyksen kehitysmaasta tuleva härpäke dominoi myös FLOSS-väen keskustelua?
<elias_a> Moukat! :D
<elias_a> Tm_T: Jatkan paremmilla foorumeilla. ;-)
<czr> elias_a, meinaat et jonkun asian geopoliittisella alkuperalla on isokin merkitys sun suhtautumiseen siihen?
<elias_a> czr: Kyllä.
<elias_a> czr: En luota p-amerikkalaiseen yhtään sen enempää kuin kepulaiseen.
<czr> sittenhan varmaan kaytat vain suomessa kehitettyja prosessoreita yms
<czr> mut anyhow, valitettavan rajoittunutta :-).
<elias_a> czr: En, mutta niiden riskit on aika hyvin kartoitettu.
<elias_a> czr: Olen mieluummin rajoittunut änkyrä kuin kouho.
<czr> xenofobi <3
<czr> vahan eri asia tosin kuin ankyra
<elias_a> czr: En pelkää muukalaisuutta. Päin vastoin.
<elias_a> Tunnen muita kulttuureita sen verran että tiedän, missä eroavaisuudet ovat.
<elias_a> Esim. sen, miten Echelonia käytetään taloudelliseen vakoiluun.
<elias_a> Tai sen, miten ruotsalaisia kontrolloidaan liikeneuvotteluissa.
<elias_a> Mutta se, että ei mene jakeluun se, että P-amerikassa meikäläisten tietosuoja on lapsenkengissä ei mene kaaliin on käsittämätöntä.
<czr> rekursio kyl lapsenkengissa nyt :-)
<Sysi> ihana liberalismi
<Sysi> liberalismi toimii itessään, harmi että siitä ei seuraa mitä persut lupaa
<czr> elias_a, ehka en vain ymmartanyt mita tarkoitit sitten.
<czr> enka varsinkaan ymmarra mita sysi tarkoittaa :-). mut eipa siina mitaan.
<Sysi> ei välttämättä sen arvosta
<czr> kyl imo ymmarrys on aina sen arvoista
<czr> ei tietty samaa mielta tarvitse olla, se olisi kovin tylsaa.
<Sysi> ymmärrys on, ymmärettävä asia ei ihan välttämättä
<tuhoojabotti> Huh
<Mirv> tarvittaisiin torrent-jakajia Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Finnish Remixille
<Mirv> ladatkaa http://ubuntu.trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu-finnish-remix/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386-finnishremix.iso , ottakaa sitten .torrent tuolta: http://laillisettorrentit.net/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=e17d41fd6b34e4e23ad4704def06757543aa1e7f
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/2g2xvE -> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Finnish Remix - Lailliset Torrentit
<Mirv> ja pistäkää jako pyörimään. etenkin tietysti hienoa jos 24/7 mutta myös jos on vaikka sellanen että "aina kun kone päällä"
<mlpug> mikähän on vikana kun mulla on nvidia GT420 ja se fullhd moodissa ja kiinni hdmillä fullhd telkkarissa niin telkkarin kuvapinta-alaa menee hukkaan niin että siellä on mustat palkit molemmissa reunoissa. Jos muutan telkkarin aspect asetuksia niin sitten taas ylhäältä ja alhaalta jää kuvaa näyttämättä. Esim yläpanelin valikot jää kuvan ulkopuolelle
<mlpug> eli pitäis saada tietokone ja telkkari synkroniin resoluution suhteen. Onko tähän troubleshooting wikiä tms
<Bugittaja> Apua! En voi asentaa ubuntua 11.04 asennuksen jälkeen joka ei onnistunut!
<anger> mlpug: Mulla oli sama ongelma, tv jätti osan kuvasta reunusten ulkopuolelle
<anger> Oli tv:n asetuksista kiinni
<anger> Muutin tv:n asetuksista lähteen nimeksi PC, ja sillä korjaantuikin...
<Bugittaja> Sama ongelma oli myös minulla, tvstä oli kiinni, laiton pelkän skannauksen tvn asetuksista ja toimi
<Bugittaja> ja toimii!
<anger> Bugittaja: jotain preversiota kokeilet tosta versiosta?
<Bugittaja> käytän nyt tvtä näyttönä, 40"
<Bugittaja> en enää, laitan usbltä boottaamaan ja asentamaan!
<anger> Bugittaja: varmaan helpoin on asentaa puhdas asennus, jos vaan mahdollista
<Bugittaja> Mutta, ubuntun sivuilta lataus ei onnistu!
<Bugittaja> Kumpi kannataisi asentaa, Maverick Meerkat vai Lucid Lynx?
<Bugittaja> Tykkäsin kyllä maverickistö
<anger> Riippuu haluaako mahdollisimman vakaan vaiko mahdollisimman tuoreen
<Bugittaja> No kyllä tuo Maverick Meerkat oli mun mielestä ainakin vakaa
<Bugittaja> About 14min
<anger> Joo, ei siinä kovin dramaattisia ongelmia ole tainnut olla
<anger> Aika monessa ei lts-versiossa on kyllä ollut vähän hienosäätöä ennen kuin on toiminut kunnolla...
<anger> Varsinkin kde-puolella
<Bugittaja> En tykkää kyllä ollenkaa KDE:stä, mun mielestä hieman... HIRVEÄ!
<Bugittaja> Compiz Fusion ja Gnome, the best combination evarh!
<Bugittaja> Onnistuuko kännykän käyttöjärjestelmän vaihto vaikka ubuntuun?
<mlpug> anger, Bugittaja, tiedoksi vaan, että aikani muuttelin tuloksetta asetuksia telkkarista ja tietsikasta. Äsken boottasin koneen ja nyt fullhd toimii täydellisesti. Jäi mysteeriksi, että mikä asetus siellä oli ensin pielessä
<mlpug> pääasia että pelittää nyt
<heikkiket> onko kenelläkään muulla jatkuvia ongelmia gnome-panelin kanssa? Se bugittaa, kaikki ikonit ei piirry kunnolla
<heikkiket> ongelma korjaantuu kun tekee jonkin toimenpiteen, jolla koko paneeli piirtyy uudestaan, esim laittaa asetuksista piilotusnuolet näkyviin ja sitten taas pois
<czr> heikkiket, mul tekee tuota hardyssa aika useasti
<heikkiket> minulla siis 10.04
<czr> mut en ole loytany mitaan yhteista nimittajaa tuolle..
<heikkiket> gnome-panel on kyllä ollut jo vuosien ajan jotenkin vähän epävakaan oloinen
<heikkiket> ikonit ei yllättäen olekaan näkyvissä, kun kirjautuu sisään
<heikkiket> appletteja saattaa puuttuakin
<heikkiket> välillä minusta tuntuu, että erityisen ongelmallinen on virranhallinta-appletti
<heikkiket> kytken läppäriä verkkovirtaan ja sitten taas irrotan akun varaan, laitan sen nukkumaan ja palaan taas työpöydälle
<czr> mul yleensa katoaa network-damagerin "palikat"
<heikkiket> ja tuon tapainen käyttö tuntuu kadottavan tästä Canonicalin uudesta appletista virranhallintaosion, tai välillä jopa koko appletin
<heikkiket> mitä tarkoitat "palikoilla?"
<heikkiket> siis ne signaalin vahvuutta ilmoittavat palkitko?
<czr> juup, taikka sit ihan kupariverkon connected/disconnected ikonit
<Bugittaja> AAARRGGHH, czr, avot! voitko käyttää ääkkösiä?
<Bugittaja> Tai antaa olla, on hieman stressiä
<czr> :-)
 * czr laittaa halinallen bugittajan suuntaan
 * Bugittaja kiittää
<bioterror> mitäs kuvaa se ampuu mahastaan?
 * Bugittaja kattoo nyt Daybreakersin!
<Bugittaja> Kotiteatterillaan
<Bugittaja> Oho ei olekkaan offtopic.
<czr> varmaan jotain SUUREN RAKKAUDEN kuvaa.
 * Bugittaja siirtyy offtopicin puolelle!
<czr> en ole seurannut tarkemmin..
<Bugittaja> tietääkös miten sais vlcn skaalaamaan kuvaa fullhd kokoon?
<NoOB> hei kertokees että mikä olis hyvä IRC kanava rakenteluun. Olisi kolvaamisesta kysyttävää
<Bugittaja> Heeii? Eikös kukaan tiiä?
<tabasko> #ubuntu-fi
<Bugittaja> oho
<czr> NoOB, kysy pois taalla jos ei kerta parempaa loydy. #electronics varmaan on mut se on e.
<czr> englanniksi siis.
<heikkiket> onko muilla ilmennyt ongelmia Apachen ja mod_rewriten kanssa tässä viime aikoina?
<heikkiket> minä huomasin yllättäen, että mod_rewrite ei olekaan ladattuna
<Ondalf> huh, tervehdys. kaikkeen sitä googlaillessa törmää :)
<czr> heikkiket, mika sulla olikaan? 10.04 vai uudempi?
<czr> tervehdys ondalf
<heikkiket> 10.04
<heikkiket> toimi mallikkaasti vielä tossa joulunaikaan
<heikkiket> mut nyt sitten jouduin toteamaan, et eihän siellä oo mitkään palikat paikallaan
<czr> hmm. kyl mul on pitany ihan hyvin kaikki ne mita olen valinnutkin, tosin ei ole rewritea just tuolla yhdella koneella
<Ondalf> ei sattumoisin kettää vmware-serveriin sekaantunutta täällä? mielenkiinnosta tahtoisin tietää, kui hijas/nopia se on näin yleisesti
<Ondalf> tuntuu meinaan aneemiselta, kun hostina ubuntu 10.10 x86_64 ja guestina ws2k3. rossuna ilman VT-x tukea oleva Atom D510 ja rammia 2GB (guestilla 1GB)
<Ondalf> I/O:n ei pitäisi loppua kesken (softaraid1, jossa 2x 1TB WD Green limput)
<anger> Ondalf: ei tolla kokoonpanolla varmaan mikään virtuaali toimi kovin kummoisesti
<Ondalf> että joko se olen minä tai sitten jopa tuo vmware remote console :|
<anger> Hyvä jos windows yksinäänkään
<Ondalf> itseasiassa, seiska toimi /kohtuu/ piruilematta, mutta näyttiksen heikkouden takia juutuben HD-videot jäi kattomatta
<anger> tohon kuullut, että nvidian uusimmat ajurit korjaa tilanteen
<anger> ja joku inhimillisesti resursseja itsessään vievä playeri
<Ondalf> saat vapaasti tunkea nvidian ajureita Intel GMA 3150 näyttikseen
<Ondalf> ja tää "palvelin" on headless
<anger> jaa, sulla on tollanen yhdistelmä :)
<anger> oletin jotenkin heti, että atomin kanssa olisi nvidian ion
<Ondalf> niih, Intel D510MO emo + 2GB tikku rammia + 2x 1TB Greenit + jokin ihme-itx-kotelo (codegen mx-31)
<Ondalf> niinjoo, voisin tieten sanoa, että olen sitten käyttänyt linuxia vuojesta 2000, etten ihan ummikko olen näiden kanssa, mutta jotkin triviaalit asiat aina askarruttaa, kuten meitä jokaista :)
<Ondalf> noi datastoraget on nyt xfs:n päällä ihan testisyystä - laitoin myös kaikki maholliset kakut päälle, eli jos virta katkiaa, niin ainakin tuo ws2k3 on entinen, mutta josko sillä sais jotain lisää irti tuosta atomista... jostain syystä tuntuu, että kaikki pienimmätkin prosessit (esim hdd käyttö) nostaa cpu usagea järkyttävästi ja loadit heiluu ylitse viiden (windowsupdaten aikana kävi yli 12)
<Ondalf> projekti esitelty - ugh. olen puhunut.
<tuhoojabotti> Joku sais kertoa miten laitan nvidia optimuksen toimimaan. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Tai edes sen ionin
<tuhoojabotti> ei tarvii molempien toimia
<Ondalf> sois mullekki uus rojekti. en ole vielä moiseen laitteistoon törmännyt, joten toistaiseksi en voi auttaa
<anger> Mikä tossa ionissa ei sitten toimi?
<tuhoojabotti> No ajurit jos asentaa niin ei booti enää ollenkaan graafiseen työpöytään
<tuhoojabotti> Siis ne nvidian suljetut
<Sysi> se sun 1215n on vissiin jokseenki toivoton tapaus
<Sysi> mutta ainaki intelin jutu pitää ottaa pois jos haluaa kokeilla nvidiaa
<czr> Ondalf, atomissa on aika pieni cache, ja ilman VT:ta se on aika tuskasta oli mika tahansa virtualisointi..
<anger> tuhoojabotti: ei tainnut ihan nätisti itselläkään asentua toi nvidia
<anger> Toisaalta mikä vika on os-ajureissa?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei laitteistokiihdytystä
<tuhoojabotti> Hidas ku mikä?
<anger> Et varmaan ihan älyttömästi tarvitse 3d:tä tolla?
<Ondalf> czr: kieltämäti tuli huomattua. aattelin vain omissa maailmoissani, että kun seiska yllätti jotenki nettisurffauksella, niin ws2k3 ois pyörinyt ehkä ees jotensakkin nopeudella. lähinnä tuntuu, että jokin IO laite jäis laahaamaan - ei se raaka voima. jatkan vielä pään seinäänhakkaamista
<tuhoojabotti> anger: Lagi netbook remiksi sikana.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei viittiny ees nettiä selata sil
<Ondalf> czr: ja kyllä, siinä on järkyttävä ero, ajatko natiivisti käyttistä tai non-VT-x virtualisoitua romua :D
<anger> Ok, no itellä tuntui toimivan atomilla ihan ok
<tuhoojabotti> Eikun niin
<czr> Ondalf, voithan toki vilkaista mihin se aika/teho menee. kai ajat sita vmwarea linuxin paalla ja windowsia sen sisalla?
<tuhoojabotti> Taidan kyl ehkä tietää mistä johtu. :D
<Ondalf> czr: juurikin näin. vmware-server 2.0.2 hosti ja guestina winkkari
<czr> Ondalf, ja vmware tekee kyl aika "hienosti" muistituen, eli dumppaa jatkuvasti levylle muistikuvaa virtuaalikoneista
<tuhoojabotti> Vois kyllä ubuntun tähän laitella
<czr> eli yksi asia mita voit kokeilla on siirtaa sen shared-memory-kontin tmpfs:aan
<czr> silloin vapautuu levy-io normaaliajosta.
<czr> en oikein koskaan ymmartany tuota vmwaren ratkaisua...
<Ondalf> czr: jees, miepäs kokkeilen tuollasta
<czr> Ondalf, siita loytyy juttua vmwaren forumeilla
<Ondalf> kuulostaa kohtuu viksulta ainaskin...
<czr> mut tsekkaa ensin et kuin paljon I/O:ta sulla tulee normiajossa. itse kaytan dstat -cmdn -rivia
<czr> silla nakee aika hyvin mihin se aika menee.
<Ondalf> jees, ainoa millä ite oon io:ta jotenki mitannut, on ollut iostat, mutta sehän ei kerro käytännössä mitään ainakaan pintaa syvemmältä
<czr> iostat on vain hyva jos ei ole oikein muuta. iotop on tutustumisen arvoinen
<czr> vaatii uudemman systeemin (ei-antiikkisen, sanotaan)
<czr> mut en itse kayttais sita tuohon kuitenkaan. dstat <3. mut laita iotop korvan taakse
<Ondalf> teen näin
<Ondalf> ainakin noi tulokset on mielenkiintosia :D esim. virtuaalikoneessa hdtachin ajaminen ei oikeestaa aiheuta mitään reagointia IO:ssa, mutta vasta kun alkaa sammutteleen tuota ohjelmaa, se tyhjää kakut :D josko palais siihen alkuasetelmaan ja kattois uudestaan
<Ondalf> tjooh, process explorer näyttäis korkeata IRQ:ta - lienet ajurihäsmäkkä, kuten aikasemminkin olen törmännyt korkeaan Interruptin käyttöön... :|
<Ondalf> a-HAA! alkaa löytymään - kdmflush ja 2.6.35-25... tutkimpas lisää...
<oubiizii> moi
<apuwa> yritetää asentaa ubuntu 10.10 acer aspire 5552g läppärille mutta en saa asennusta käynnistyy vaan windows käynnistyy aina
<kirvesAxe> apuwa, miltä medialta yrität asentaa?
<apuwa> dvd
<apuwa> levyltä on ennenkin asennettu
<tuhoojabotti> No pitää laittaa biossista että boottii dvd:ltä
<tuhoojabotti> mut ite suosittelen kyl usbi-tikkua.
<apuwa> koitetaa
<Tm_T> apuwa: joko läppärille pitää jotenkin sanoa että bootataan cd/dvd:ltä tai sitten se levy ei ole ehjästi poltettu
<tuhoojabotti> Nii seki
<SipuliSopuli> hm...
<SipuliSopuli> mulla ei dellin läppärissä wlan toimi niin mistä kannattais lähtee ekana kattelee mistä se johtuis
<SipuliSopuli> vaikuttais siltä et ei tunnista edes koko wlan korttia
<Brisperkele> kaveri kirjotti "sudo apt-get install ekiga" ja tuli tällästä http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SBNBQmkW nyt sen kone ei boottaa ja tulee jotai "sata link failed" juttuja ku valitsee grubista ubuntun
<SipuliSopuli> lshw -C network kertoo sellasta ku http://pastat.fi/259
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/OI9EpC -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<Brisperkele> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SBNBQmkW
<Brisperkele> "sata link down, no init found try passing= init bootarg"
<Tm_T> ööö, kiintolevyn piuha kunnossa? tai jotain muuta vastaavaa?
<Brisperkele> no tähän asti toiminu hyvin
<Tm_T> se ei sano mitään
<Tm_T> tai en minä noista ymmärrä, kuulostaa vain siltä että raudan kanssa ongelmia
<Brisperkele> aika outo yhteensattuma
<Brisperkele> fatal errorin jälkee kone jäätyy ja sit tulee raudan kanssa ongelma :d
<Tm_T> no se fatal error sanoo että järjestelmä jonkun ongelman takia on hätäratkaisuna read-only tilassa
<Tm_T> eli juurikin se fatal error on vain yksi oire jostain muusta
<apuwa> miten asennan ubuntu usb tikulta ..latasin tuon tekstitila asennuksen...
<tale> apuwa: Samalla tavalla kuin muutenkin asennetaan.
<tale> apuwa: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<apuwa> siirränkö vain sen NTI iso tiedoston usb tikulle
<tale> apuwa: Ei.
<tale> apuwa: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Muistitikku_asennuslevynä
<tabasko> onkohan jossain suomenkielinen kuvallinen ohje ubuntun asennukseen?
<tabasko> tyttöystävä yrittää asentaa ubuntua itse :D
<tuhoojabotti> haha
<tuhoojabotti> tabasko: Voit mennä kuvallisesti auttaa sitä?
<jonne--> johtuuko ubuntun uusimman version lagiminen siitä että käytän sitä ulkoiselta kovalevyltä ?
<tabasko> hän on tällä hetkellä 400 kilsan päässä, ja sen pitää saada se koneeseen tietenkin heti nyt :D
<tabasko> jonne-- erittäin todennäköistä
<tuhoojabotti> tabasko: Lähtis jo sit. ;-)
<tabasko> ellei sulla ole usb 3.0:llalla se
<jonne--> perskeles :D paskamaista ko jotain yrittää tehä jotain ni kestää joku minuttii et ohjelmat aukee.. joo ei ole ko toi 2.0
<tabasko> mut hei, eikös ubuntun pysty asentamaan windowssistakin?
<tabasko> vai onko se vain se testikakkeli?
<tabasko> tästä ei kyllä varmaan tule mitään, ei se edes tiedä mikä on käyttöjärjestelmä :D
<tale> Noissa linkeissä joita äskön pastesin oli kuviakin.
<tabasko> se vaan haluaa tohon uuteen koneeseensa "sen jutun mikä sä laitoit mun vanhalle koneelle"
<tuhoojabotti> tabasko: Se wubi on kyl anaalista.
<tabasko> kas
<tale> tabasko: Onko siellä asennus-CD? Tässä on kuvallinen ohje: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<tale> Jos on asennus-CD tai muistitikku olla asennin, on puolet hommasta jo voitettu. Varsinaissessa asennuksessa suunnilleen ainoa joka voi mennä pahasti pieleen on jos koneessa ennestään joku käyttis, ja sählää Ubuntun sen päälle.
<tale> Ubuntu on ainakin minun mielestäni paljon helpompi asentaa kuin Windows XP.
<tabasko> todellakin
<tabasko> ei tarvi sotkea ajureiden kanss niin paljon
<tabasko> sillä on varmaankin, mä mietin äsken sitä usb tikkua mutta se voi olla vähän vaikee tehdä
<tale> Tossa oli äsken se tikun tekoon tarvittava ohjekin.
<jonne--> se on kaikista helpoin se ubuntun asentaminen tikulta :D tai ainaki tähän mennessä elämäni ensimmäisen linuxin asensin sillä tavalla :D
<jonne--> ja nyt sitten tutkin vielä näitä ubuntun saloja
<tale> Ei minun mielestäni ole mitään eroa asentaako muistitikulta vai CD:ltä.
<tuhoojabotti> Paitsi viimeks kun asensin meni 6 tuntia :D
<tuhoojabotti> Jääty aina installeri
<jonne--> ei niin mutta helppoa se on
<tale> Parhaimmillaan olen asentanut Ubuntun 20 minuutissa.
<Kurko> xp:n asennuksen vaikeus voi johtua siittä että se on 10v vanha käyttöjärjestelmä :)
<tale> Linux on 20 vuotta vanha käyttöjärjestelmä.
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Eikä ole. ;-)
<tabasko> Kurko, mites tän win 7 asennuksen vaikeus selitetään?
<jonne--> jeps ja kokoajan tulee turhaa roskaa koneelle päivitysten kanssa jos käyttää xp:tä
<tabasko> asensin -> ei verkkokortin eikä wlanin ajureita
<tabasko> -> milläs lataat muut ajurit, kun juuri mikään ei tunnistunut
<Sysi> cd
<Sysi> eikö raudan mukana tuu aina wintöötin ajurit
<Kurko> tabasko: mikä seiskan asennuksessa on erityisen vaikeeta?
<Sysi> osion formatointi
<tabasko> Kurko, ajuri rumba, uudelleen käynnistely rumba, windows päivitykset, ja niiden ohjelmien katteleminen netistä
<Kurko> itselläni kävi sitten hyvä tuuri kun kaikki laitteet toimi seiskan asennuksen jälkeen
<Sysi> seiska osas automaagisesti ladata vanhentuneet ajurit näyttikselle
<Sysi> ton yhen tytön macbookkiin pitäis asentaa ubuntu, tyssää vaan siihen että bootcamp antaa erroria
<Sysi> ja se ei oo kovin mieluusti reinstalloimassa sitä
<tabasko> bootcamppi ei varmaan tue ubuntua
<Sysi> osiointi
<tabasko> sun pitää asentaa refit, sitten alkaa linuxit toimimaan
<Sysi> refit on vaan bootloaderi
<Kurko> ubuntun asennuksen jälkeen kaikki muu toimii paitsi powernow-k8, sen takia joutuu kääntään kernelin vanhemmalla powernow-k8 ja siinähän sitä rumbaa vasta onkin
<tabasko> mutta se menee jo perusasennuksen yli :D
<Sysi> mää taidan pitää tämän lucid-asennuksen melko kauan tässä
<Sysi> jos vaikka hommais sen omppukoneen niin ois jotai uutta säädeltävää
<tabasko> ei niissä niin säädeltävää ole
<tabasko> mulla on työkoneena macbook pro, toisaalta parempi ettei ole säädettävää kun pitäis tehdä kai niitä töitäkin :D
<tabasko> jos mulla olis ubuntu, säätäisin huvikseni sen rikki
<Sysi> mää aattelin säätää se osx:n rikki
<tabasko> onkohan muuten uusissa koneissa boot cd automaattisesti päällä?
<harto> hhh
<harto> hups
<Ondalf> ei teil sattumoisin ole kokemusta korkeasta IOwaitista?
<Sysi> backupit usbin yli tai netbookin ssd
<Ondalf> http://ondalf.pastebin.com/LyWHgmkn ongelma tekstinä ja numeroina näky jotakuin tässä - IOwaittia vähän turhankin paljon
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/8NjVoA -> Logitech_Marblemouse_USB - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> minkähänlaisella xorg.confilla tuo ois niin että 2 ois keskinappi ja 3 rullaus?
<Sysi> hmm, archwikissä on vissiin tommonen setuppi
<tabasko> heh, sai se emäntä asennettua ubuntun ominpäin :D
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Luotin häneen 101%
<tabasko> nyt se asentaa wineä että saa kuunnella spotifyllä musaa :D
<tabasko> mut joo, suurin urakka oli saada se levy ladattua ja poltettua
<re-G> 5e/kk on aika kohtuu hinta mainoksettomuudesta ja natiivista clientista
<tabasko> se 5e plääni antaa siis käyttää sitä linux natiiviakin?
<tabasko> itellä on se premium, koska tulee kännykälläkin kuunneltua paljon
<re-G> joo antaa
<tabasko> kool
<tabasko> desktop
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-24
<Bugittaja> Terve! Ensimmäiseksi haluan sanoa, että kenenkään ei kannata kokeilla GNOME 3 työpöytää. hidas, ja "taika"nappulalla täytyy shammuttaa
<Sysi> natty? onko sen sanottu olevan valmis?
<Bugittaja> Sysi: Nattyssa on kyllä gnome 3, mutta asensin Gnome 3 Ubuntuun, valittavaksi kirjautuessa...
<Bugittaja> Ja ei ole valmis
<Bugittaja> jos olisi, IRC channeli ilmoittaisi tästä.
<Sysi> betaversiot tuppaa olemaan vähän epävakaita ja epäoptimoituja
<jjo> taitaa olla alpha vielä
<jjo> ainakin gnome3.org:n livelevyt ovat
<Bugittaja> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOeHQ-xrUbM
<Bugittaja> Taino, tuon jo tiesitte
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/yt6FKz -> YouTube        - Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal uses Unity Desktop by Default! [UDS N Day 1]
<Bugittaja> Mutta tämä on ihan kätevä jos haluaa koettaa unityä varoituksitani huolimatta, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZITMkyEC3I&feature=channel
<bioterror> pitäisköhän sitä raahautua anoppilaan joku kerta syömään ja vaihtaa ubuntusta xubuntuun tai lubuntuun
<bioterror> tää unity ei oikein vakuuta mua
<Bugittaja> Lubuntuun?
<Bugittaja> Xubuntu on ihan hieno kyllä
<Sysi> eihän vanha gnome oo mihinkää repoista katoamassa
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/i3634I -> YouTube        - Installing Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat Unity Interface on a Laptop or Desktop
<Sysi> mutta nattyssä on Uusi Hieno Xfce 4.8
<bioterror> Bugittaja, www.lubuntu.net
<Bugittaja> ok
<Bugittaja> Eikun jaa! Olinkin eilen tuolla
<Sysi> 4.8 on sitte aikalailla kai niinku vanhempi gnome ominaisuuksiltaan
<Bugittaja> Tappelu, Lindows! http://www.lindowsbox.com/ hirveä tosin jos on windowsin näkönen
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/seAdRe -> Lindows Box
<Bugittaja> Kiitos
<bioterror> Bugittaja, http://www.xpde.com/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/75MKiQ -> xpde :: desktop environment
<Sysi> saispa nattyn asentumaan joltaki imagelta tohon toiseen miniläpsyyn..
<Sysi> kaikki koneet joita oikeasti käytän piti downgradeta lucidiin ku muut ei vaan toimi
<bioterror> Sysi, miksei asennu?
<Bugittaja> No asennat ensin ubuntun 10.10 ja sitten alt+f2 ja update-manager -d
<Bugittaja> koeta tuolla
<Sysi> bioterror: installeri failaa aina jossaki kohtaa jos boottaa ollenkaa
<Sysi> päivitys ny ainaki rikkoo kaiken
<bioterror> se on kyl ihan pepusta se ubiquitasdasd
<Bugittaja> juu mulla kävvi samanlailla
<Sysi> ja pitäis oikeestaan testailla dailyjä
<Sysi> vois tietty kattoa jos ois taas uus
<jjo> tää on kyl valintojen aikaa kun oletus on unity ja gnome päivittyy kolmoseksi
<jjo> mä en ole vielä kovin innoissaan kummastakaan
<Bugittaja> onkos netbook desktop repoa
<bioterror> jjo, eiköhän se aja monet Xubuntun pariin
<Sysi> mää keulin uudella xfce:llä niin kovasti että koko suomi siirtyy siihen :]
<jjo> vieläkös xfce:tä kehitetään?
<Bugittaja> mutta xfce on kyllä hieno, pitääpi asentaa kaikki desktopt
<Bugittaja> juu
<Sysi> jjo: vasta tuli uus versio
<Sysi> ja seuraava suunnittelussa, tullee seuraavaan LTS:ään
<jjo> mut onko niillä devaajia vai onko se kehitys vaan parin janterin varassa?
<bioterror> lxde tuntuu olevan tota parin jantterin varaa
<Sysi> on niillä kai muutama nyt
<Sysi> välissä oli suunnilleen yks mutta ymmärtääkseni hitusen parantunu
<Sysi> vaikee käyttää trackballoa ku on niin aamukuivat kädet
<Bugittaja> löytyy netbook repo eli periaatteessa toimiva Unity
<jjo> no, ehkä sitä vois kokeilla taas jossain välissä
<jjo> harmillista, et just kun gnome alkaa olla tosi hyvässä kuosissa, niin kaikki laitetaan uusiksi
<jjo> nautiluksen split view on ihan älyttömän kätevä
<Sysi> mää en vieläkää oo oikeen koskaa tykänny gnomesta, siitä ois ihan kohtalaisen voinu saada säädettyä mutta kde tuli ja vei
<Bugittaja> nautiluksen?
<Bugittaja> KDE!?!?! En käsitä ketä voi käyttää KDEtä
<Sysi> turkulaiset ny ei varmaan ymmärräkkää :P
<Sysi> mikä kde:ssa?
<Bugittaja> Se on hirveä
<jjo> mä aloitin kde:llä, mut siirryin sit gnomeen
<Bugittaja> Oon kuules porilaine, turkulaiset vittuun
<Sysi> kielenkäyttö
<Bugittaja> Anteeksi
<jjo> mut joo, sitähän tää open source on et just kun saadaan jotain suht vakaaksi, niin joku on jo tehnyt jotain uutta ja epävakaata korvaamaan sen
<Bugittaja> Mut hermostuin sulle kun HAUKUIT turkulaiseks
<jjo> sama kävi kde:n kanssa
<Sysi> lucidin kde tuntuu hyvältä
<jjo> se on sit vissiin aika päivittää
<Bugittaja> loggaan ulos ja tuun netbookilla takasin
<bioterror> Tm_T on varmaan ihan pätevä jantteri kertomaan miten kukaan voi käyttää KDE:tä ;)
<Sysi> mää voisin haluta kuulla tarkahkot perustelut mikä kde:ssä on kauheaa
<bioterror> sysi, se on kauheaa jos kone on dyykattu kuusakoske kierrätyslaarista
<Sysi> gnomessa kaikki defaulttien muuttaminen on kauheaa
<jjo> mulle sopii gnomen defaultit tosi hyvin
<Sysi> bioterror: mun käsittääkseni Tm_T:llä jossaki vaiheessa oli :P
<bioterror> :D
<jjo> kde:ssä pointtina taitaa olla just säätäminen, mut mä mielellään vaan käytän
<Sysi> mieluummin säädän kerran kivaksi
<bioterror> kde:n säätäminen on vaan tuskasta, en tykkää siitä niiden "control centeristä"
<bioterror> vai mikä se onkaan
<bioterror> se on hajautettu hölmösti
<Sysi> 10.10:ssä se on hyvä
<Sysi> lucidissa tarvii vähän tietää mitä on missä
<jjo> mulla taitaa olla kyl gnome melkein oletuksilla
<jjo> tai no, single click avaamisen mä olen laittanut päälle
<bioterror> oot selvästi piilo-kde-käyttäjä :D
<Sysi> nautiluksen singleclick on kans aika puutteellinen, thunarissaki parempi
<jjo> mites se sit on puutteellinen?
<Sysi> miten siinä valitaan filu avaamatta?
<Sysi> vaikee sanoo tykkäänkö enemmän dolphnista vai thunarista, niitä pitää käyttää vähän erilailla
<bioterror> korvasin mun deskarissa jossa ajelen wmakeria pcmanfm:n thunarilla
<bioterror> thunar 1.2.1-1
<bioterror> tuntuu toimivan oikein kivasti
<jjo> Sysi: maalaamalla
<Sysi> hmm, voi toimiakki
<Tm_T> bioterror: tä mitä?
<Sysi> keskustelua työympäristöistä
<bioterror> Tm_T, joku turkulainen disautteli KDE:ta urakalla ;)
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Tm_T> jatkakaa...
<jjo> Tm_T: sulta unohtui gnome tuosta < ja 3 välistä
<pesasa> Singleclick? yäk!
<Tm_T> jjo: noniin, sanoin että jatkakaa, mutta tarkoitin että vaihdettaisiin aihetta (;
<pesasa> Sysi: Miten kde:ssä valitaan singleclickillä tiedostoja avaamatta?
<Tm_T> flamewarit työpöydistä ovat hyödyttömiä nääs
<Tm_T> pesasa: kursori päälle, tai ctrl pohjaan
<pesasa> En puhu työpöydistä vaan tuosta singleclickistä.
<pesasa> Kursori päälle?
<Tm_T> pesasa: juu en sinua tarkoittanutkaan (:
<bioterror> onneksi on vapaus valita
<jjo> Tm_T: eikös kaikki flamewarit ole hyödyttömiä?
<bioterror> ei
<Tm_T> pesasa: niin, "select on hover" jos sellainen valinta on asetuksissa tehty
<jjo> joskus ne tosin onnistuu olemaan viihdyttäviä
<jjo> ja singleclick on ihan parhautta
<jjo> doubleclick on winkkarimiehille
<pesasa> Mutta jos haluaa useamman tiedoston valinta?
<bioterror> jos toinen osapuoli on vähänkään avarakatseinen, se voi hyvän perustelun jälkeen kokeilla toista :)
<Tm_T> pesasa: mutta ctrl+click toimii myös
<pesasa> No joo, nykyään on ne +-merkitkin niissä kuvakkeiden nurkissa.
<Sysi> Tm_T: se ei ollu dolphinin asetuksissa vaan jossaki muualla?
<Sysi> dolphinissahan on se pikku plussa mitä klikata
<Tm_T> Sysi: joo, se on työpöydänlaajuinen asetus, en muista missä tarkalleen
<Tm_T> systemsettingsissä on haku (:
<Bugittaja> eipäs toiminut
<pesasa> Mutta oikeasti useamman tiedoston valitseminen on huonoa riippumatta, oliko single vai tuplaclick.
<pesasa> Itseltä kyllä onnistuu, mutta kun ottaa jonkun normikäyttäjän, esimerkiksi äidin.
<jjo> mulla maalaaminen toimii ihan kivasti, mut ehkä se on sit tottumiskysymys
<Sysi> thunarilla oon tottunu tuohon valittemiseen painelematta
<pesasa> Selitä sille, että kliksuttelee ctrl pohjassa tai että kliksuaa niitä plussia sieltä nurkista.
<pesasa> Ja sitten kun kerran osuu huti, niin "valitse kaikki uudestaan".
<jjo> pesasa: tää on varmaan ollutkin täällä: http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/3339907908/the-cognitive-style-of-unix
<pesasa> Tyypillisesti valittaessa valokuvia esim. kamerasta tai sähköpostilla lähetettäväksi.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ZchdUx -> Vivek Haldar : The Cognitive Style of Unix
<jjo> mut siis joo, komentorivikin voi olla kamala esim. mun äidille
<pesasa> :-)
<Sysi> pesasa: sillon varmaan tuo maalaus voi olla ihan hyvä
<Bugittaja> Miksi Fibubot´ laittaa is.gd linkkejä?
<Tm_T> Bugittaja: tekee mainituista urleista lyhytlinkkejä, jos haluaa joku jakaa helposti etiäpäin
<pesasa> Aa.. Ilmankos en ole koskaan törmännyt tuohon "Automatically select icons"-asetukseen, kun se on vain singleclickille. Ja itse käännän aina ensimmäiseksi tuplaklikin päälle.
<bioterror> Tm_T, tai jos ei ole irssiä ja urli menee yli rivinvaihdon, niin helpompi klikkasta tota
<Bugittaja> http://is.gd/ntyOep ai se onkin ilmainen
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/jPAM3N -> DivX Finland Subiarkisto
<Sysi> mulla ei tunnu toimivan hover..
<Bugittaja> se oli jo lyhennetty!
<Sysi> ehkä uudestaan loggaamalla..
<Sysi> Bugittaja: sitä ei oo suunniteltu abuseen
<Tm_T> siinä on säädettävä(?) viive
<Bugittaja> mutta, tämä on nyt offtopiccia, mutta mikä olis hyvä leffa?
<Bugittaja> aoijaajaaa
<Tm_T> Bugittaja: ks /topic
<pesasa> Sysi: Ei näytä mullakaan toimivan hover.
<pesasa> viive 200ms
<Sysi> mulla ei oo asetuksissa ku lyhyt - pitkä
<Bugittaja> tässä on lyhennetty vaikka oli alkuperäinen lyhempi: http://is.gd/apI3rM
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/neLPXK -> Torrent Search Engine
<pesasa> Eikä toimi myöskään "Change pointer shape over icons"
<Bugittaja> :D
<Tm_T> Bugittaja: annas jo botin olla
<Bugittaja> okei.. mutku oli hauskkaaa
<Bugittaja> oho
<elias_a> Saakos Googledocseista sähköposti-ilmoituksen muutoksista myös tekstiasiakirjasta?
<elias_a> Ei näytä saavan... :(
<Tm_T> eiotietoo, auttaako google?
<Mkaysi> elias_a: Katsoitko Google Docsin asetuksista ja/tai dokumenteista?
<Sysi> hover toimii nyt JuKissa :D
<Sysi> jossaki vaiheessa vois kokeilla auttaisko se relogin
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Katsoin.
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Ei ole tuettu toiminto.
<tlaine> Täältä taitaa löytyä ubuntu-tietäjiä?
<tlaine> Koitin tossa asennella uudelle koneelle ubuntua ensimmäistä kertaa, asensin tuon 10.10 64-bit
<tlaine> Pyysi restarttaamaan asennuksen jälkeen, painoin 'restart'
<tlaine> Nyt vain emon ruutu hetken näytöllä, seuraavaksi mustaa ja valkonen viiva vilkuttelee vasemmassa ylänurkassa
<tlaine> ja jää siihen.
<Ondalf> mul palvelin ootatuttaa samanmoisessa tilassa noin 30sek ilman syytä - eli bootmessageja ei näy
<tlaine> itse annoin olla muutaman minuutin
<Ondalf> toisekseen, grub2 conffauksen vaikeus :D miksi kaikki uudet asiat tehdään liian helpoksi, eli asetukset on autuaan hukassa, tai niiden tekemiseen pitää olla ydinfyysikko?
<Sysi> mikä näytönohjain koneessa?
<Ondalf> sama esim. hald+dbus
<Sysi> hal on kyllä vanhentunu, udev on nykyaikanen ja helppo
<tlaine> näytönohjain Point of View Nvidia gtx 470
<tlaine> tuo installer ei puhu grubista mitään, ongelma?
<Ondalf> ilmeisesti
<Sysi> grub ei liity tohon sun ongelmaan kovin
<Sysi> paitsi näätkö bootatessa valikkoa? jos et niin pidä shiftiä pohjassa
<Ondalf> toisekseen, defaulttikerneli 2.6.35-25 pugaa ilkeesti io:n osalta
<Sysi> ja navigoit ittes editointiin ja laitat "quiet splash" perään nomodeset
<Ondalf> käyttökelvoton virtualisoinnissa
<Sysi> tai kokeile vaan failsafea
<tlaine> näen bootatessa vain emon "valikon" (press f2 to do that and f11 to do that..)
<Sysi> eli heti sen jälkeen tai jo aikana shift pohjaan
<tlaine> ok
<tlaine> mun asentaa atm uusiksi tuota ubuntua mut ei se varmaan siitä miksikään muutu, kokeilen jahka on tuon saanut loppuun
<Ondalf> asennuksen jälkeen ainakin graafiton installeri kysyy tahokko käyttää grub legacyä vaiko grub2:sta
<tlaine> tää installer on grafiikoilla, eikä installauksen jälkeen tehnyt muuta kun pyysi ottamaan installer median pois
<tlaine> ja painamaan enter
<tlaine> ja painamaan restart
<Ondalf> hö
<Sysi> en käytä ikinä alternatea ku se toimii heikommin usbitikulta ja mutulla hitaampi
<Ondalf> ite asentelin minibootilta
<elias_a> Alternate <3
<tlaine> itse iso-imagea dvd-levyltä käyttelin
<elias_a> Saa asennettua LTSP-palvelimen samalla ;-)
<Ondalf> jooh, alternatessa LVM2+SoftRAID oli positiivinen yllätys
<Sysi> mää oon vähän pappa, ihan perusasennuksia
<Ondalf> mutta jos oisin muistanut, missä 10.10 ei toiminut, oisin jättänyt asentamatta :|
<elias_a> Sysi: Pappa?
<Sysi> "varovainen"
<elias_a> Ei "papat" ole varovaisia :)
<Ondalf> eikai sole varovaisuutta, jos käyttää omituisuuksia, joita tarvitsee :)
<elias_a> "Reippaina käymme rekkain alle..."
<Sysi> tai no, lähinnä pysyn ratkasuissa joille on ns. nyyppätyökalut
<Sysi> lvm:n muokkaus ei oo ollu vielä kivaa muulla ku ehkä fedoran installerilla
<czr> alternatessa on myos cryptoloop
<czr> tai siis ei cryptoloop vaan dmcrypt
<mjr> ja vielä tarkemmin luks/dmcrypt
<czr> juup
<Ondalf> itteä graafisuus ja automaatio tietyissä asioissa pännii. lilon oisin vielä tahtonu asentaa...
<mjr> saisivat nyplätä sen kyllä siihen pääinstalleriinkin
<czr> itse en millaan muulla asennakaan kuin alternatella
<Ondalf> toi grubbi tai grubbi2 alkaa meneen yli ymmärryksen välistä
<elias_a> Ondalf: Älä anna mennä välistä. Valitse jompi kumpi.
<tlaine> sysi: shiftistä ei ollut iloa
<tlaine> ei mitään, vilkuttaa vaan
<Sysi> kyllä grubin valikkoon pitäis päästä..
<Ondalf> elias_a: ehei se siitä, grubbi kakkonen tässä on. ois vaan omalta kannalta kivempi, että ois voinut käyttää liloa, johon tutustui joskus ko kokeili debian slinkkiä
<Ondalf> ei pääse, jollei sitä ole.
<Sysi> tlaine: eihän ollu joku hassu windowsin sisälle asennus?
<tlaine> ei tossa uudessa koneessa ole mitään käyttistä
<elias_a> Ondalf: Kunhan vinoilin ;-)
<mjr> czr, samoin, mut kai sitä sillä normillakin saattais joskus jos se osais luks/lvm/raid:in ;)
<Ondalf> höhö
<tlaine> eikä kiintolevyillä mitään muuta kuin tuo ubuntu
<tlaine> tai toisella kiintolevyllä ei mitään
<tlaine> ja toisella ubuntu
<tlaine> ssd:lle asentelin ton ubuntun ja sieltä koitan buutatat
<tlaine> -t
<Ondalf> kumpi levyistä on primäärinen buuttilaite biossista?
<Ondalf> kokeile laittaa se, joka nyt on toisena, ensimmäiseksi ;)
<Ondalf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD < suosittelen. toimii usbitikulta moitteetta.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/P4uUuL -> Minimal CD Image - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tlaine> ondalf, asensin ssd:lle ja se on ykkösenä biossissa
<Ondalf> tlaine: kokeile silti :P tai F11 (vaiko F12) valitse bootdeviceksi tavan kovo. eräänkin kerran mennyt bootloaderit väärille osioille ja kovoille
<Ondalf> toinen vaihtoehto ois esim. hakea grubbi tikulle ja käynnistää sitäkautta. sitten linuxissa asentaa grubbi käynnistyskovolle
<Ondalf> tai sitten, sillä DVD:llä vain käynnistää se järjestelmä
<tlaine> ei auttanut boottiasetusten vaihto
<Ondalf> eli ainakin wanhaan aikaan tämä ois käyttänyt näin: ubuntu root=/dev/sdX kernel=/dev/sdXX/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25
<Ondalf> kernelin maininta ei ole pakollinen
<Ondalf> jos laitat SSD kovosi rootiksi tuollatapaa, se järjestelmä lataa kernelin levyltä ja käynnistyy ssd:ltä. tänjälkee asentele grubbi ite
<Sysi> epäilen erittäin vahvasti että ongelma ei nyt liity ihan yhtään mitenkää grubiin
<Sysi> sitä ei oo mainitty installerissa varmaa enää hardyssäkää
<Ondalf> aaa, tää oli uusi tieto minulle. en ole graafista installeriä käyttänyt sitten jonku satunnaisen SuSen testailun tai vastaavan .rpm hirvityksen kokeilun jälkeen
<Ondalf> onko sul jokin usb-levyasema kii koneessa?
<Ondalf> sen irtiotto saattaa päästää pälkähästä. muista et mokkulassa myös tuppaa oleen jokkin sd-korttipaikat
<tlaine> ei ole
<tlaine> hiiri ja näppis on usbilla kiinni, ei muuta.
<Ondalf> eli ei sen takia jätä boottaamatta
<tlaine> jep
<Ondalf> edelleen epäilen, että grubin puutos tai sen jokin toimintahärö aiheuttaa tän
<Ondalf> dvd:llä kone käyntiin ja ihmettelis sitten lisää
<Sysi> kokeile muutaman kerran vielä siihen valikkoon pääsyä
<tlaine> siis shiftiä painamalla? ja missä kohtaa?
<tlaine> sillon kun vilkuttaa?
<Ondalf> eipä tuohon vilkutteluun mikkää auta tottapuhuen... näkyykö mitään aktiviteettia siin alussa esim. hdd-ledistä?
<tlaine> kattelin iso-imagen sisältöä winrar archiverilla ja siellä ainakin grub on, mut ei tosiaan asennuksessa kysellyt sitä mitenkään
<Ondalf> onko sulla siin kovolla ollut jokin toinen ossi aikasemmin?
<tlaine> ihan uusi kovo on
<tlaine> ei oo mitään ollut
<tlaine> molemmat kovot uusia
<Ondalf> tekeekö se installeri erillistä /boot osiota?
<Sysi> ei pitäis
<Sysi> heti biosin ruudun jälkeen tai ainaka jo painelee kokoajan tai oikeastaan pidät pohjassa shiftiä
<Ondalf> tähän asiaan liittyen: tämä on yksi syy, miksi liika automatisointi, graafillisuus, on pyllystä
<Sysi> eihän se liity tähän mitenkää, se ikävä defaultti kyllä että ei näytetä grubin valikkoa
<Sysi> jos ubuntu ahdistaa niin asenna vaikka arch, ei mitää automaagia ja vanha grub
<Sysi> tlaine: sivuhuomautuksena semmonen että jos aiot asentaa siihen windowsinki niin tee se ensin
<Ondalf> lähinnä ubuntu sen .deb pakettihallinnan takia ja ei-root-käyttäjää kuten debianissa
<tlaine> no en mä windowsia saa vielä vähään aikaan ja haluisin ton kuitenkin toimimaan
<Ondalf> eli jotakuin turvallisuuskin kohillaan
<Sysi> debianissa kyllä tehään vakioasennuksessa rootti
<Ondalf> Sysi: jos lukisit uudestaan :)
<Sysi> en yllä nää rootin olemassaoloa minää uhkana, jos ei halua jäyttää niin laittaa jonku ssh-avaimen sille passuksi
<Sysi> Ondalf: nuo viivat kääntää lauseen nurinkuriseksi
<Ondalf> njuu, ja ssh:sta saa rootin blockattua :)
<tlaine> shift pohjassa mutta nuttin' happens
<Sysi> pitäisköhän raaskia ostaa se näppis, typosin ekaa kertaa macbookilla kirjottaesaa vähemmän..
<tlaine> alkaa ahdistaa.
<tlaine> kokiskin loppu.
<tlaine> siis on loppunut jo eilen.
<tlaine> rommia ois mut pitää tunnin parin päästä lähtee ajamaan.
<Sysi> tietysti voisin suositella LTS:n kokeilemista mutta se tykkää vähemmän uudesta nvidiasta..
<tlaine> ei sitten semmosta.
<Ondalf> kyl linux tekee alkoholistiksi toisinaan xD
<Sysi> gtx 460, recoveryssä asensin päivitykset niin pääsi graafiseen asentamaan ppa-kernelin ja näyttisajurin
<Ondalf> ^ juurikin. ja uusin ei anna ees koneen käynnistyä. eikö silloin ois parempi käynnistää ees jokin /käynnistyvä/ kokoonpano
<Ondalf> edelleenkin käynnistäisin koneeni dvd:ltä tuossa tapauksessa
<Ondalf> en siis asennusta, vaan roottina se, mihin ubuntu on ittensä asentanut, joka defaulttina on /dev/sda1
<Sysi> nykyubuntuilla pitää vaan painaa jotaki nappia että saa levyltäkää sen valikon esiin
<Sysi> olikohan seki shift vai joku esc
<Sysi> tuossa kubuntun ja xubuntun levyt on kivempia
<tlaine> niin siis koitanko käynnistää levyltä?
<tlaine> vai miten
<tlaine> siinä oli valinnat "try ubuntu" ja "install ubuntu"
<Ondalf> mieluusti - kerta bootloaderia ei löydy tai se ei osaa toimia
<tlaine> niin try ubuntu?
<Ondalf> kokeile shiftiä tabbia
<Ondalf> siihen pitäis tulla sellanen "prompti" siihe ruutuun, joho voit ite kirjottaa
<Ondalf> controlliaki ja alttia voi tarjota. samoin esciä
<Ondalf> siihen pitäis saada teksti "boot:"
<Ondalf> vai mitä ikuna tuleekaan
<Ondalf> vois melkee virtuaalikoneessa testata, kuin hankalaa tuo on tuon uusimman kans :|
<Ondalf> 40 minuutin päästä pystyn ite sanoon, miten ja mitä
<Sysi> heti bootatessa silläki pitäis
<Ondalf> mutta "pitäis" ei riitä näemmä :|
<tlaine> tossa ubuntu levykäynnistyksen yhteydessä lukee hetken 78.jotain Too many connections, mitähän se tarkottaa?
<tlaine> en päässyt shiftillä sun muilla minnekään
<tlaine> painoin try ubuntu
<tlaine> saanko tuolta terminaalista tehtyä mitään?
<Ondalf> se [78.12345] on koneen käynnistyksestä kulunut aika sekuntteina ja Too many connections vois periaatteessa viitata mihin vain
<tlaine> ok
<Ondalf> 34 minuuttia ni ois iso koneella. kokeilen ettiä sen boottivalikon käsipelillä :/
<tlaine> ok, kiitos : )
<Ondalf> oi niitä aikoja ko menin särkeen LILOn poistelemalla /bootista esim. kernelin tai typooman sen. Lähinnä kaiholla muistelee päiviä, jolloin ruutu täyttyi LILILILILILILILILILI etc tekstillä :)
<tlaine> hehe
<Ondalf> sparceissahan (Ultrasparc, seli ainakin sun4u) on käytössä SILO
<Ondalf> toiminnaltaan identtinen
<Sysi> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ciAu0S -> How to fix ubuntu 10.04 LTS (lucid) blank Screen at startup | Ubuntu Geek
<Ondalf> Sysi: "I was getting a blank screen (out of sync) on booting from the live cd."
<Ondalf> tämä ei siis ongelma, mutta bootloaderiin siis pääsee ^X:llä
<Sysi> kerrotaan mikä valikkonappi
<Sysi> ja tuossa valikossa eikö pitäis olla paikalliselta levyltä boottaus
<Ondalf> eli dvd sisää, alkuvalikko esiin, Ctrl+X
<Ondalf> ei, jollei sitä tunnisteta tjsp
<Ondalf> ja quietti ja splashi poies tosiaankin. näkis, mihkä jää miettimään
<Sysi> ei kai ilman niitä pelkästään sano vielä mitää?
<Ondalf> ehei, pitäähän siihen rootdevice vaihtaa tottakai
<Ondalf> mutta tuon pitäis palauttaa se normaalihko linuxin käynnistystekstihirviö
<Ondalf> yksi vaihtoehto ois vielä disabloida framebufferi
<Ondalf> toinen vaihtoehto ois hakea wanhempi, kokeilla asentuuko se, tai hakea mikä tahansa distro, asentaa mini-installi siitä, kokeilla boottaako se (poislukea laitteistohärö)
<tlaine> ei mene e-nappulalla mihinkään
<tlaine> ehkä kokeilen noita minejä sitten
<Ondalf> 13 minuuttia
<Ondalf> voin itteasias tuon oman virtuaali 10.10 yrittää käynnistää tuol levyllä, ko moinen entuudestaan on
<tlaine> ok
<Ondalf> ja SSD kovoa käytettäessä suosittelen vaihtamaan sen blockdevicen io-skedulerin noopiksi, sillä ei ole tarvetta luoda optiomoitua järjestystä miten dataa käsitellään -> miten neulaa liikutetaan tehokkaasti
<Ondalf> huomasin wanhan eeepuuceen SSD:n kanssa siitä olevan jopa hyötyä
<Sysi> millää kunnollisella ei oikeen oo
<tlaine> mitenhän sellanen vaihdetaan? :)
<Ondalf> oisko ollut käynnistykseen optio iosched=noop
<tlaine> seelvä
<Ondalf> tai sitten käynnissä ollessa echo "noop" > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<Ondalf> tosin, joudut tekeen tän roottina, eli sudo su pohjalle, sitten toi komento
<tlaine> sitten tässä kohtaa painotettakoon vielä että tää on mun eka linux-asennus ylipäänsä
<tlaine> ja mun linux-käyttökokemus on siinä että oon ubuntulla pelannu nethackia.
<Ondalf> testasin ja totesin, ettei sudo echo nönnönnöö > tiedosto ei riittänyt
<Ondalf> tlaine: jostakin se pitää alottaa :P harmi, että joudut opetteleen säätämistä alusta pitäen johtuen ehkä liian uudesta laitteistosta :/
<tlaine> noh, haen kirjastosta parit kirjat ja luen iltojeni iloksi
<Ondalf> enempi sitä lie oppii, kun särkee ensin kunnolla ja sitte miettii, miten ehjätä ;)
<tlaine> joo, mutta sitten vituttaa.
<tlaine> siinä välissä.
<Ondalf> totta tuokin
<Ondalf> eipä ole minunkaan kokeilut ollut ruusuisia heti alusta lähtien ;)
<Ondalf> muistan vieläkin, kuin ISDN korttini ei ollut lähimailleenkaan tuettu ekassa distrossa, jota kokeilin
<tlaine> no jos edes vähän voikukkia tai korkeintaan hyttysiä.
<tlaine> oi niitä aikoja.
<tlaine> ;D
<Ondalf> kokeilin nääs huvi ja hyötyrompun slackwarea silloin joskus (lienet HH1998 ollut tää Slackware)
<Ondalf> oli ihanaa rawritellä tunkea linuxia disketeille - äksä vei jotain 28 diskettiä
<tlaine> haha
<Ondalf> ekat ubuntun levyt tais olla vuojelta 2006, joita bongasin ettiessäni aivan muita romppuja täs taannoin
<Ondalf> niin! ja unohtamatta aikoja ilman äksää -> Adomia konsolissa <3
<Ondalf> minuutti jäljellä
<inz> Kyl joskus kaihoisasti muistelee aikoja ilman äksää
<inz> Itellä oli joskus niin monipuolinen prompti bashissä, että kun lykkäs entterin pohjaan, nousi loadit yhteen nopeesti
<Ondalf> kaikki oli helpommin conffattavissa, ja solit oikeasti masterjuuser. nykyään automagiikka hoitaa liiankin paljon asioita minun mieleen
<Ondalf> varsinkin harmaita hiuksia aiheuttaa nykyinen Gentoon basesystem, joka sitten vaan vaihdettiin openrc:ksi ilman varoituksia
<Ondalf> esim. tietokoneen kellon asetuksia ei paljon pystynyt muokkaamaan, kunnes kuukaus päivityksen jälkeen tuli gentoowikiin lisää ohjeistusta
<Ondalf> "lisää tiedosto ite, sinne UTC=no" tällä pääs jo piiiiitkälle eteenpäi
<Ondalf> huh! ei sitte osaa virtuaalikone käynnistää ees tuolta isolta :|
<Ondalf> pakotettu kaikki maholliset tavat ettimään se romppu ensin
<Sysi> (tukikanava)
 * Ondalf huomasi laittaa rastin ruutuun "cdrom device - connected at boot"
<Ondalf> tuotanoin, tuossa levyllähän on noita valikoita jokunen
<Ondalf> eli try, install, install in text mode, check disc etcetc
<Sysi> näytetäänkö sitä valikkoa defaulttina
<Ondalf> höhö, kernelpanic XD
<tlaine> tjaah
<tlaine> ehkä lataan uuden levykuvan sitten
<tlaine> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5892862/Ubuntu_10.10_amd64 tuolta latasin tuon :p
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/YJAxAH -> Ubuntu 10.10 amd64 (download torrent) - TPB
<Ondalf> ootasta hetkonen
<tlaine> kun ubuntun sivulta tuli niin sairaan hitaasti
<Ondalf> trumpetti.atm.tut.fi tutki tuolta
<tlaine> ja tossa oli tosiaan vain try ja install
<Ondalf> ite latasin funetin mirroreista
<Ondalf> ilkeää, tuo ei näje noita bootdevicejä :|
<Sysi> ubuntun sivuillaki pitäis olla torrentti
<Ondalf> funettia vikkelämpää saa ettiä suomesta ;)
<Sysi> se että oot samassa tonttuverkossa on kuulemma aika sukkela
<Ondalf> se, että käytän soneran laajakaistaa ei tee minusta sen verkon käyttäjää natiivisti
<Ondalf> silti 2mb/s tuli
<Ondalf> tuos virallisel CD:l on rescue mode - se osaa näemmä ettiä partition, mistä käynnistää
<Ondalf> jakkahan tuo on onnistunut, pystyt asenteleen ainaskii grubin uusiksi grub-install /dev/sda :lla
<Ondalf> ja kuten sysi sanoikin aikasemmin, vian ei pitäisi olla bootloaderissa, koska se (BIOS) ei ilmoita sen puuttumisesta
<Ondalf> mutta tuleepaha toiki kokeiltua
<Ondalf> yksi vaihtoehto ois kokeilla asentaa natty (eli 11.04)
<Ondalf> onhan se alpha ynnämuuta, mutta uudemmalla laitteistolla sen tulisi toimia paremmin
<tlaine> ok
<Ondalf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594514 näemmä et ole yksin tämän ongelman kanssa
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/dYzC5i -> [ubuntu] Ubuntu 10.10 64bit doesn't boot after install - Ubuntu Forums
<tlaine> oon kyllä kahlannut googlesta kaikki noi linkit läpi
<tlaine> mut joo
<tlaine> laitan lataamaan vaikka sittten funetin mirrorilta ja kattelen illalla joskus kun palaan
<tlaine> täytyy lähteä moikkaa siskoa kun sillä on synttärit.
<tlaine> eli palaillaan asiaan ja kiitos paljon : )
<Hamatti> kerro terkkui
<Ondalf> jees :)
<tlaine> jeh
<wagneri> Iltoja
<tuhoojabotti> Iltaa.
<wagneri> Päätinpä täälläkin kävästä sit
<wagneri> 2007 olen ollut kirjautuneena tonne foorumille mut nyt on vasta koneissa vain ja ainoastaan linux.
<wagneri> Aika opettelua tälläsella vanhalla patulla tää :)
<tabasko> onneks olkoon :)
<wagneri> Hyvii ohjeita on kyllä kun malttaa lukee ja maltilla tehä
<tabasko> tyttöystävä kans asensi eilen ummikkona ubuntun uuteen läppäriinsä
<tabasko> vaikeinta sen mielestä oli levyn poltto :)
<wagneri> 2 päivää meni että sain läppäristä ja telkusta dvd leffat toimii.
<wagneri> levyn poltto täs helppoa on
<wagneri> :)
<tabasko> ajurit ja kodekit piti asentaa?
<wagneri> Täs vanhas konees vaikeuksia et saada näytöt toimii (läppäri ja tv)
<wagneri> Joo piti hakee epäviralliset tuolta mediubuntusta et alko toimii vlc
<wagneri> Muut ei suostu toimii kun vlc. ei uudessa eikä vanhassa läppärissä
<Sysi> vlc <3
<Ondalf> voe elämän kevät, että teetätti! ny on vmware-server-2.0.2:n moduulit kääntynyt oikein 2.6.36 kernelin kanssa!
<tabasko> outoo, eikö totem yms muut ehdota itse codec paketin hakua jos ei pelaa
<tabasko> mutta vlc on jees
<Sysi> totem on joskus onnistunu failaamaan vaikka on ollu kaikki gstreamer-koodekit yms
<Sysi> mplayer on kans hyvä
<wagneri> ei toimi totem mitenkään päin. eikä ehdota mitään. Koitin siihen ohjeiden mukaan kaikil tavoilla mut ei toimi.
<wagneri> totem on pelkkää mosaiikkia vaan
<wagneri> ei ees mplayer toimi!!!
<wagneri> Ainoo siis joka suostuu toimii on toi vlc, ja uskokaa pois et oon kaikki kikat mitä kerrottu koittanut.
<Sysi> mikä videokortti?
<tabasko> eli en aio alkaa tuputtamaan lisää kikkoja :)
<wagneri> Mut mulle riittää et toi vlc toimii
<tabasko> wagneri, mikä sut sai kokeilemaan ubuntua?
<tabasko> windows takkuili?
<wagneri> Siis se et tääl 45 v patu vääntää opetella tätä ja viimeks linuxii vääntänyt n.20v sitten :D
<wagneri> Win on hanurista!
<wagneri> Ain pyytää päivityksii, uudelleen käynnistystä, tietoturva..en ees sano jne...
<Ondalf> eli se perus stereotypia
<wagneri> Ja on linux vakaampi kun win
<Ondalf> eipä ole ollut ongelmia sitten winxp:n jälkeen...
<Ondalf> ja nykypäivänä vakauden särkee yleensä laitteistovika
<wagneri> Vaan ku täl iällä alkaa opiskella nii menöö aikaa
<Ondalf> jeij! ei enään kone kyykkää oitis, kun laukasee virtuaalikoneen tulille
<wagneri> Jos ei tuu ihmettä nii ei winukkaa enää mun koneis näy
<Ondalf> ny alkaa jo oikeesti ihmetyttään -.- 2.6.36 kanssakaan tämä pirun vmware ei meinaa pysyä nahoissaan loadien kans
<wagneri> Ja parit win ohjelmat mitä haluun pyörittää toimii mainiosti winellä, vaikka pikkaisen vajaasti.
<Ondalf> wagneri: tuol iäl ei kyllä enään viimosia pelejä tarviikkaan - silloin jokin oiva kevytdistro ajaa asiansa pentti-perussurffarin koneessa ihan hyvin
<wagneri> Kas tuol ylhääl mainos et 10.10 julkastu...jaa se mul koneissa ollut jo 2 viikkoa...
<Ondalf> muista myös tähän liittyen
<tabasko> aika loukkaavaa kutsua heti pentti perussurffaajaksi iän perusteella :)
<Ondalf> 20:08 -!- Topic set by Tm_T [tm_travolt@ubuntu/member/kde.developer/jkekkonen] [Sun Oct 10 14:15:02 2010]
<tabasko> linux ytimen kehittäjät on kuitenkin yli 30
<Ondalf> tarkoitin yleisesti, ettei viimeisimmät pelit mahda kiinnostaa
<wagneri> ondalf, tabasko. en oo mikää herkkähipiäinen :) ja aika perus surffari oon joltain osin.
<Ondalf> hmm, vielä on ioloadit 100% kworkerin taholta
<Ondalf> wagneri: hyvä. oon ehkä turhan rehellinen toisinaan sanontojeni osalta, että yrittäkää kestää ;)
<Ondalf> mutta tykkään kuites auttaa ja tehen sitä oikiassaki elämässä paljon atk-asioiden saralta
<Ondalf> mut 70+ ukkelille kovin opittua ihmeellisempää ei parane laittaa :) winxp:n laitoin uutee koneeseen hänelle, kun ukkonen vei edellisen
<wagneri> Mua saa kyl arvostella iha vapaasti ja varmaan tyhmii kyselen jos tääl neuvoo kyselen. Ainakin niitten mielestä jokka tää on helppoa.
<Sysi> ei kuulu ubuntu-tyyliin
<Ondalf> tyhmiä met ollaa jokanen ja pään seinäänhakkaaminen on päivittäinen rutiini näide laitteide kans - on kyseessä sitten *nix tai winkkarit tai OSsit
<Ondalf> vois itteasias ottaa diffit noista modulien muutoksista ja laittaa jakoon, että muutkin seinäänhakkaajat saisi vmware-serverin toimimaan 2.6.36:lla
<wagneri> Mut aatelkaa et melkeen oon täs menny per... eellä puuhun ku ed linux opiskelusta 20vuotta (red hat, ja ei ollut kun tx pohjainen asennus)
<wagneri> Mut opinpa tos tän kanssa jo et ei pidä suoraan luottaa ohjeisiin
<tabasko> itsellä kans meinas usko mennä red hatin kanssa kun hain levyt lainaksi kirjastosta silloin :)
<Ondalf> näihä so :) redhätil oli hyvä alotella kyl. ja se tekstipohjane oli minusta selkeempi :P
<tabasko> nettiä ei ollu ja jotain depencyja olis pitäny alkaa asenteleen, hellurei
<wagneri> piti ihan toisin tehä et sain palikat toimii.
<Ondalf> tabasko: jep, eikä yumia :D rpm on ihana
<wagneri> Joo netti oli sillon 20v sitten aika herkkua :)
<Ondalf> ISDN lauloi :)
<Ondalf> ite alottelin linuxin testailun huvi ja hyötyrompun myötä ajalla 1998-1999
<wagneri> Muistatteko aikaa lerppujen?
<tpls> en, onneksi
<Sysi> koululla oli avaamaton paketti
<Ondalf> ohoi, vieläkin löytyy Trident TVGA 8900C ajurit lerpulta ;)
<Sysi> \on
<Ondalf> ja wanha F1-peli
<wagneri> Oon jokusen rivin aikoinaan ibm lerpuille vetänyt
<Hamatti> itte oon niin nuori etten oo oikeessa käytössä päässy lerppui käyttämään
<tpls> nojoo, mut c64 kasettiasemalla on kyl kunnon laite
<Ondalf> ite keräilen wanhaa roipetta haluamattani (immeiset heittää pois) ja yks aarre on tämä: http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=535
<tpls> mä sain enolta tommosen yhistelmän joskus 90-puoles välis, tuli sillä kyl pelattua :)
<Ondalf> löytyy siis tuo koko kampe ja siihen ajan kovin flight simulator vieläpä näppis-overlayllä ja kaikilla :)
<wagneri> ja lerppuja ennen oli (lerppu 5"25) isompi (noin lp kokoinen lerppu)
<Ondalf> sellanen ensimmäinen magneettilevy ois siisti pöytäkoriste :)
<wagneri> Ja muuten sillon löysin menneen skop pankin tietoja ko lerpuilta :)
<tpls> reikäkortti lasinaluseksi
<Ondalf> ite hajin paikallisesta skopista vanhan palvelimen. joku 386 mikromikko ja oli vielä varustettu FreeUNIX käyttiksellä (jos vähääkään oikein muistan)
<Ondalf> eivät olleet tyhjänneet levyä, mutta eipä tuota koko raatoa enään ole, enkä silloin ees tajunnut, et oisin voinut sen jollain muulla koneella mountata :/
<wagneri> N. 20 v sitten tietoturva oli aika hepreaa. Pankin koneet oli ihan saatavissa kun poistettiin ja tiedostot myös.
<Ondalf> ts. ei ollut SCSI-laitteita kotosalla entuudestaan
<Ondalf> täh, tietoturva? ei sellasta ollut silloin ;)
<wagneri> ondalf 386 oli jo huippua...286 tai 3.11 :D
<wagneri> 2 vuotta sitten mul oli viel 3.11 asennus korput
<Ondalf> löytyy edelleen - tosin ei mitää hajua, onko siellä bitit järjestyksessä
<Ondalf> siin Olivetissa mahtoi olla 2.0 tai vanhempi asennettuna
<Ondalf> en sil nii pitkää leikkinyt, että oisin siitä paljoa muistanut
<wagneri> tpls en laittais reikäkorttia lasin aluseksi. laittaisin kehyksiin :)
<wagneri> Ai ai. pitää men saunas käväseen.
<tabasko> hyviä löylyjä
<wagneri> Jahas, löylyt otettu ja olo taas raikas.
<sinppa_> sama
<sinppa_> mutta ettei ois -offtopicin höpinöitä enemmän :)
<sinppa_> #ubuntu-fi-offtopic siis :P
<Ondalf> onkos sellanenkin?
<sinppa_> juuh
<tuhoojabotti> Ondalf: Joo, mut ei siel oo ketää.
<wagneri> sinippa No mistäs sitten?
<sinppa_> onhan siellä tälläkin hetkellä 50 tyyppiä
<wagneri> No mulla pulma: oon laitepuolelle laittanut kyssärin/neuvoja kysellyt.
<sinppa_> no toki täällä saa ubuntu-ongelmista puhua, mutta pidetään isommat saunomisjutut yms tuolla offtopicin puolella niin ei mee tää kanava aivan sekametelisopaksi
<wagneri> Tää vanha amilo teettää töitä. Ja ahkeraan oon wikiä ym muuta kahlannut. Mut ei 10.10 mavericille oo paljoo neuvoa.
<wagneri> sinippa  sori. toi oli vaan ku poistuon ja tulin takas :)
<sinppa_> juuuh
<wagneri> Tää vanhus olis hyvin onnellinen ku joku osais antaa rautalankamallin kuin saan selvitettyä tän amilo 6820 ongelman...
<Sysi> mikäs siinä
<wagneri> No kuten sanottu foorumilla laitteisto puolella oon kertonut tiedot.
<Sysi> laitatko vaikka linkkiä
<wagneri> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=37985.0
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ytZmJ3 -> fujitsu-siemens, maveric 10.10 ja näytön ongelma
<wagneri> Ja siis tiedoksi ken ei tiedä niin 20v tauon jälkeen oon kumpaankin koneeseeni laittanut nyt vain ja ainoastaan tuon maveric 10.10
<wagneri> tos amilon ongelmassa en ole löytänyt neuvoa joka toimisi.
<wagneri> tonen kone (uudempi) HP toimii ok.
<wagneri> Mielenkiintoisin asia oli saunalahden prepaidnet ja huawei nettitikku E1552.
<wagneri> Kaikkialla saunalatee myöten sano et Palveluntarjoajaan saunalahti.internet...
<wagneri> sillä Ei toimi
<Sysi> wagneri: niin mikä näyönohjain tossa ois?
<mjr> internet.saunalahti mulla... mutta ei prepaid
<Sysi> lspci | grep VGA
<wagneri> sysi toi siis paneeliin?
<Sysi> terminaaliin
<wagneri> niin just
<wagneri> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Ondalf> auts.
<Sysi> eli ei liene mitää suljettua
<Sysi> asenna arandr ja kokeile sillä säätää
<Sysi> jos ei toimi niin joutusit kirjottamaan xorg.confin ja se ei oo kivaa
<Ondalf> alkuaikoina soli normaali toimenpide - pohja oli valmiina, ite vaihteli DRI:n määritykset.
<wagneri> Sysi siis väännä rautalankaa :) (vanhus tääl)
<Sysi> asenna arandr ja kokeile sillä säätää
<Ondalf> jooh, randr lisäosalla toi toinen näyttö /pitäisi/ toimia ees huonosti
<Ondalf> itel eeepuucee, jossa i915 näyttis
<re-G> aika jännä muute että ubuntussa ei ollu guin puolella primäärin näyttöliitännän määritystä
<re-G> kun laitoin dvi:in kii ykkösnäytön ja vga:han jonkin romun kakkosnäytön ja halusin gnomen valikot ykkösnäytölle
<re-G> niin piti loitsuta xrandr -loitsu käsin
<re-G> koska linux ilmeisesti vieläkin olettaa että jos on 2 näyttöä ja 2 liitäntää että vga on primääri
<wagneri> sysi asentui...mut mis se..ei löydy..
<Ondalf> re-G: tähän kun vielä ymppäät sen, että xorg.conffia ei enään ole vakiopaikalla niin soppa on valmis
<Ondalf> ...näin siis gentoon kanssa, jonka conffifiluja mie en löytänyt enään alkuunkaan, eli ns. defaulteilla ajelen tuota
<wagneri> nyt menöö neuvot jo piiitkäään ohi :D. tulee jo niitä liian kanssa :)
<wagneri> Sysi missä toi arandar pitäis sijaita ny? en siis mistään löydä.
<re-G> Ondalf: nykyäänhän xorg.conffia ei oletuksena ole, mutta kyllä se luetaan jos sellaisen luo. Näin olen siis käsittänyt.
<wagneri> Ei liioin näytön asetuksissa mitään muutosta.
<Ondalf> re-G: juuh, näi mieki luin... en ois halunnutkaan käyttää xorgconfigia :P
<wagneri> ?????? ja ?????
<wagneri> Joo noi näytöön liittyy muistan....
<wagneri> Mut ny tarvii vanhus savut
<wagneri> Jaa, arvelinkin et brobleema jonka heitin on kinkkinen.
<wagneri> Olen jopa englannin sivuilta hakenut ohjetta. en ole löytänyt.
<Ondalf> miepä heitän arvan - kyseessä lienet inttelin wanhempi-kuin i915 näyttis jokatapaukses
<Ondalf> vois kahtoa, mikä tuossa amilo L1300 on paikalteen
<Ondalf> hetkonen, boottaan sen
<wagneri> 0ndalf kone hyrisöö miettiessäsi mulla muita ohjelmia.
<Sysi> wagneri: arandr on ohjelma
<Sysi> alt F2 'arandr' esimerkiksi
<Sysi> paitti että olikohan gnomen näyttökäli jo edustakäli xrandrille
<wagneri> sysi ........sudo apt-get instal Luetaan pakettiluetteloita... Valmis
<wagneri> Muodostetaan riippuvuussuhteiden puu
<wagneri> Luetaan tilatiedot... Valmis
<wagneri> Seuraavat UUDET paketit asennetaan:
<wagneri>   arandr
<wagneri> 0 päivitetty, 1 uutta asennusta, 0 poistettavaa ja 0 päivittämätöntä.
<wagneri> Noudettavaa arkistoa 44,8kt.
<wagneri> Toiminnon jälkeen käytetään 287k t lisää levytilaa.
<wagneri> Nouda:1 http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe arandr all 0.1.3-1 [44,8kB]
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/PUO0gm -> Index of /ubuntu
<wagneri> Noudettiin 44,8kt ajassa 3s (13,4kt/s)
<wagneri> Valitaan aikaisemmin valitsematon paketti arandr.
<wagneri> (Luetaan tietokantaa... 138346 tiedostoa ja hakemistoa tällä hetkellä asennettuna.)
<wagneri> Puretaan pakettia arandr (.../arandr_0.1.3-1_all.deb)...
<wagneri> Suoritetaan kohteen desktop-file-utils liipaisimia...
<wagneri> Suoritetaan kohteen python-gmenu liipaisimia...
<wagneri> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.fi_FI.utf8.cache...
<wagneri> Suoritetaan kohteen man-db liipaisimia...
<wagneri> Suoritetaan kohteen python-support liipaisimia...
<wagneri> Tehdään asetuksia: arandr (0.1.3-1) ...
<wagneri> Suoritetaan kohteen python-support liipaisimia...
<tuhoojabotti> uuh
<tuhoojabotti> wagneri: Käytä pastea.
<tuhoojabotti>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Sysi> ei sen asennus oo mitenkää olennaista
<wagneri> Tuhooja sorge. Vanhus tääl räpeltää ;)
<Sysi> etit sen valikosta tai käytät tuota alt F2
<wagneri> Ei siel valintoja.
<wagneri> Ne mustina kaikki valinnat
<Sysi> hmm
<wagneri> ominaisuudet: skript: #!/bin/sh
<wagneri> %(xrandr)s
<Sysi> siinä pitäis olla kuva jossa on näytöt, oletettavasti päällekkäin
<Sysi> raahaa vierekkäin
<wagneri> Ei ole
<wagneri> Kun ei tunnista ees tätä tän läppärin näyttöä!
<wagneri> Kun sais tunnistaa tän amilon näytön niin uskoisin et sit selviisin tv näyutön kanssa myös.
<Sysi> mulla yhessä vanhassa läppärissä toimi kahella näytöllä käytettäessä aina se ulkonen paremmin
<Sysi> onko läppärissä yksinäänki siis väärä reso?
<Sysi> auttajatki on tyhmiä :)
<wagneri> Kun täs läppäris ei näytä mitään asetus tietoja. Ruutu on ok kuitenkin. Säätöjä ei ole. tuntematon näyttö on asetuksissa.
<Sysi> se ei oo niin olennaista mitä sanotaan olevan
<wagneri> zzz..
<tuhoojabotti> Kiitos tiedosta.
<wagneri> Öitä kaikille.
<wagneri> Ex-Chat
<Ondalf> Jei! perse-eellä puuhun! 2.6.35 ja 36 kärsivät kworker -nimisestä omituisuudesta... näemmä 37:n korjautumassa
<Ondalf> jopa linus on asiasta huomauttanut lkml:ssä
<Ondalf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630347 infoa asiasta, josta puhun
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/7j5iS7 -> [ubuntu] What is kworker? - Ubuntu Forums
<Sysi> maverickissa on .35 ja nattyssä .38
<Ondalf> updeittasin maverikin 35:n 36:ksi PPA:sta ja nyt näemmä laitan 37-rc2:n
<Ondalf> katotaas, mite paukahtaa
<Ondalf> maverickissa on eri nimellä toi kworker - olikohan kslowd tai vastaava
<Sysi> molemmat lucidit laitoin kolmevitosiksi trimin takia
<Ondalf> kumpikin 35 ja 36 aiheuttaa jäätävää IO kuolemista softaraidin kanssa
<Ondalf> 35:n kanssa loadit nous heittämällä yli 40 ja nuupahti siihen, kun käytännössä järjestelmä vain oli idlenä
<Ondalf> ikävintä tässä on, ettei mikään logeissa ees maininnut, että kone on kaatunut. munin lopetti graafien piirtämisen toissayönä klo 3:07 ja läks toimiin vasta virtojen poiskäytön jälkeen. ei päässy fyysiseltäkään koneelta sisään - verkkokortti tippui käytöstä noin parin tunnin jälkeen
<tlaine> I'm back
<tlaine> Eikä kukaan taputa. :)
 * tuhoojabotti claps
<tuhoojabotti> Hidas olin. :(
<tlaine> Eipä tuolla väliä
<tlaine> niin on levylle polttaminenkin
<tuhoojabotti> usb-tikku ♥
<tlaine> mun ei riitä 4gigan tikku tuohon iso imageen :()
<tlaine> :(*
<tlaine> 4,3gigaa tuo
<tuhoojabotti> Kantsis hankkia suurempi.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja mikä iso image? :o
<tlaine> ubuntu.jotain.iso
<tuhoojabotti> Et kai sä mitää dvd isoa lataile?
<tuhoojabotti> hupsu
<tuhoojabotti> Tai siis ladannu
<tlaine> latasin
<tlaine> oisko muuta pitänyt?
<tuhoojabotti> Khyl.
<tuhoojabotti> cd-kuva ja unetbootinilla usbitikku ja siltä asennus. ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Kätevää
<tlaine> unetbootin?
<tuhoojabotti> Nii sil voi tehä niitä usbitikkuja
<tlaine> jaa
<tlaine> no, käy se isoltakin
<tuhoojabotti> No on se cd-kuvakin iso.
<tlaine> ei sillä koolla väliä
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<tuhoojabotti> Paitsi, et iso ei mahu tikulles.
<tuhoojabotti> Oisit ladannu pienen ison.
<tlaine> niih :(
<tlaine> enpä älynnyt
<tlaine> ehkä ensi kerralla sitten
<tuhoojabotti> Ens kerralla oot viisaampi. :)
<tlaine> Joka päivä oppii jotain
<tlaine> paitsi silloin kun ei
<tlaine> mutta lähes :)
<tuhoojabotti> Näin se menee.
<tuhoojabotti> Itse käytin tänään ekan kerran gittiä.
<tlaine> gitt?
<tlaine> :)
<tuhoojabotti> git :P
<tlaine> git? :)
<tuhoojabotti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<tlaine> graphical installer tool
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> Kappas
<tuhoojabotti> En tiennytkään että Linuksen käsialaa.
<tlaine> niin näkyy
<tlaine> The Lord himself.
<tlaine> Herra itse.
<tuhoojabotti> Joo.
<tuhoojabotti> tlaine: https://github.com/VesQ/NetMatch/pull/10/files Tuossa miu hieno pätsi. :D
<tlaine> Ja nyt jämähdin siihen että mistäköhän se nimi tulee
<tuhoojabotti> Siel luki
<tlaine> katos joo
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/yd3GLj -> Backup-servulistaus by tuhoojabotti for VesQ's NetMatch - Pull Request - GitHub
<tlaine> hieno pätsi
<tuhoojabotti> Thanks :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tuo on hieno peli.
<tuhoojabotti> Kantsii lataa :P
<tlaine> voin latailla joskus uudelle koneelle
<tlaine> jahka saan siihen käyttiksen :P
<tuhoojabotti> Nii aivan, tuo vaatii mikkisoftan scheissea :)
<tuhoojabotti> En usko, että winettyy kunnolla.
<tuhoojabotti> tlaine: http://www.tuhoojabotti.com/#/projects/crazy-bubbles <- kokeile myös tätä jahka vauhtiin pääset. :P
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/QSUbsL -> tuhoojabotti - Destroying Pictures...
<tlaine> oi, tykkäsin esittelystä
<tlaine> :P :D
<tuhoojabotti> :DD
<tuhoojabotti> Toi oli eka kunnon pätkä coolbeisikkiä pitkään aikaan.
<tlaine> cool
<tlaine> ja basic
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.coolbasic.com/ <- coolbasic
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/FrsF0W -> CoolBasic - Game Creation
<tlaine> juu, kaverin kautta tullut tutuksi
<tuhoojabotti> Heh
<tlaine> tai no, tutuksi ja tutuksi
<tlaine> kuullut
<tlaine> :P
<tuhoojabotti> tlaine: Itse oon jopa ollu assyilla miitissä ja kaikkea, aurinkopitsassaki käytii. :D
<tlaine> täytyy itsekin joskus assyille raahautua
<Wolde> Se aurinkopitsa on vähän epäilyttävä, mut hyvät jonot assyjen aikaan joo
<tuhoojabotti> Wolde: Kyl me aika pian saatii pitsaa, ja läppärit oli mukana ni ei käyny aika pitkäks.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Wolde> :-D
<tuhoojabotti> En kyl ens kerral vedä sitä perhepitsaa yksin. :D
<tlaine> ei kannata välttämättä
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kyl sen jälkee tullu heti nälkä.
<tlaine> Mä voin auttaa ens kerralla puolet pizzasta. Enkä ees velota.
<tuhoojabotti> Okei, nähää siel sit.
<tlaine> Jeij.
<Wolde> ite vedän varmaan safkani siel catering puolella :)
<tuhoojabotti> Wolde: Ai?
<tlaine> n00b
<Wolde> Joo :(
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti, sidenote: ei koskaa pilkkua ennen 'that'
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: missäs?
<Sysi> hullujen kuplien sivuilla
<Sysi> uudelleen kirjoitus onki onneks yliviivattu :P
<tuhoojabotti> >;O
<tuhoojabotti> Njoo.
<tuhoojabotti> Ajatus   viiva siihen sit.
<tuhoojabotti> pilkun tilalle. :P
<Sysi> pitäis joskus opiskella hitusen gittiä shimmerprojectin gmusicbrowseria varten
<Sysi> eiku on ppa vissiin päivitetty
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Parempi?
<tuhoojabotti> Onneks on dev-sivut nii tuol on sentäs (jotenkuten) toimiva admin-paneeli. ;-)
<tlaine> ei tosta ubuntun asentamisesta nyt vaan tunnu tulevan mitään
<tuhoojabotti> tlaine: Ai dvd:llä?
<tuhoojabotti> Mites?
<tlaine> et tainnut olla aiemmin paikalla, päivällä
<tuhoojabotti> Ai.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei ollu sit sama.
<tuhoojabotti> Olipas
<tlaine> siis koko päiväajan koitin asentaa ubuntua, kyllähän se asentuu mutta ei käynnistyksessä loadaa yhtään mitään
<tlaine> siis ubuntun buuttaus ei onnistu
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<tuhoojabotti> Luin backlogia.
<tlaine> vissiin grubin buuttaus ei ees onnistu
<tuhoojabotti> Huh huh.
<tlaine> kun en pääse siihen käsiksi
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla ei bootannu grubista mitään kun wubista asennettu buntu päivitteli kivasti grub2 :D
<tuhoojabotti> Sen jälkeen wubiin en oo koskenu.
<tlaine> oon asentanut ton 5 kertaa tänään
<tlaine> nyt lähtee kuudes kerta, kokeilen taas eri asetuksia
<tuhoojabotti> tlaine: Itel meni ~6 tuntia laittaa kaverille Ubuntu kun asennusohjelma jumittu ihan loppuun.
<tuhoojabotti> Sit laitoin kielen suomeks ni toimas.
<tuhoojabotti> Myöskin annoin sen tehä kaiken ennen ku täytin mitään tietoja.
<tlaine> jepjep.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-25
<Ondalf> nyt ois toimiva virtualisointiympäristö valmis kernelin versiota 2.6.38 (ubuntun mainlinestä current) varten - ei enään kworker kummittele IO loadeissa!
<jani_87> moi
<jani_87> onks tääl ketää
<reaby> on?
<elias_a> eikä ole!
<reaby> anteeksi
<elias_a> reaby: Saat anteeksi!
<elias_a> jani_87: Annas tulla!
<reaby> elias_a: kiitos
<jani_87> asensin uuden kovalevyn mut en nää sitä omassa tietokoneessa :(
<jani_87> mun pitäs varmaa alustaa se?
<bioterror> ootko vormatoinut sen
<bioterror> nii
<jani_87> mut miten teen sen?
<bioterror> gparted tms. tulille
<reaby> gparted taitaa olla taikasana
<jani_87> okejj hetkonen
<bioterror> ja sanot että tahdot ext4:n
<jani_87> mistä tää geparted löytyy (:
<bioterror> eiks se paralimpset oo myös ihan jepa
<jani_87> oon aika uus linuxin kanssa
<bioterror> disk utility tms. se gnomessa on
<elias_a> jani_87: Milläs kielellä käytät sitä Ubuntua?
<jani_87> mulla on suomeks tää
<jani_87> mist löydän ton gepardi
<bioterror> no löytyy paremmin jos lukee uusiksi mikä sen nimi on
<jani_87> gparted?
<bioterror> nii
<jani_87> ei löydy sovellusvalikoimasta?
<jani_87> oho
<bioterror> sit se pitää asentaa
<jani_87> olin vahingossa apuohjelmissa nyt tais löytyä
<jani_87> mistä toi sit löytyy ku se on asennettu?
<jani_87> löysin!
<jani_87> kiitos kaikille!
<reaby> varovainen sitten sen kanssa, ettei mee väärä kovalevy :)
<reaby> nimim. kerran tehnyt niin :(
<Mkaysi> Kai sinulla oli varmuuskopiot?
<reaby> heh
<reaby> joo, taatusti
<reaby> tietysti xD
<reaby> mitä sä kuvittelet =)
<reaby> (eli ei)
 * Mkaysi kuvittelee, että niiden tärkeyttä korostetaan hirveästi, mutta kukaan ei tee niin...
<reaby> voiskin kerrankin olla kaukaa viisas
<reaby> kun nyt asia tuli puheeksi
<reaby> xD
<tlaine> jahas
<tlaine> jätin illalla viimeseks asentamaan tohon toiselle kovolle (ei ssd) ja nyt ubuntu toimii
<tlaine> ssd:lle asentaessa en saanut toimimaan
<tlaine> en laittanut ees millään ihmeellisillä asetuksilla
<tlaine> harmi että ssd:ltä lienis nopeampi käynnistää? vähän sen takia sen ylipäänsä ostin.
<tale> tlaine: Riippu SSD:stä. Ei ne kaikki ole kovin paljoa nopeampi kuin kiintolevyt, joita niitäkin on nopeita ja hitaita.
<tlaine> niih.
<tale> Ainakin mitä Ubuntua asentelin Compact Flash -kortille, asennus kesti moninkertaisen ajan verrattuna kiintolevylle asentamiseen samalla koneella.
<tlaine> no mulla meni normi kiintolevylle asentamiseen kaks kertaa kauemmin kuin ssd:lle
<mjr> jotkut asiat on kyl helposti nopeempia vähän hitaammallakin ssd:llä. Bootissa luetaan paljon kamaa eri puolilta, ssd:n hakuajat(tomuus) auttaa aika paljon.
<tlaine> hienoa ubuntu. Filesystem -> properties -> contents: 170000 (ja kasvaa) items, totalling 128.0 TB
<tlaine> kiintolevytilaa 2TB + 80GB
<tale> Niin mikä koko tuo 128 Teratavua on?
<tlaine> nii'in
<tlaine> näin lukee kun painaa Filesystem ja sieltä properties
<tlaine> :P
<jani_87> noniin
<jani_87> sain asennettua sen kovalevyn
<jani_87> mut nyt ku koitan avata sitä
<jani_87> se sanoo että
<tlaine> kaboom
<jani_87> authentication is required
<tale> jani_87: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Levyn_lis%C3%A4ys Tuossa on ohje levyn lisäämisestä.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/TfNixh -> Levyn lisäys – Porixi
<tale> jani_87: Ehkä tarvitaan sudo? Mitä olit tekemsässä kun tuli "authentication is required"?
<jani_87> avasin sitä
<jani_87> kaksoisclick
<tale> jani_87: Hankalaa kun en tiedä mitä kaksoisklikkaat. Kerro enemmän kontekstia. Mitä siis on tehty tähän mennessä, ja mitä tarkkaan ottaen nyt yrität tehdä?
<jani_87> okei eli
<tale> jani_87: Mutta jos seuraat ton mun linkin ohjeita niin saat selvillä mitä on tehty niin pitkälle että se toimii ja voit leikata ja liimata tulosteita pastebiniin näytettäväksi täällä.
<jani_87> mulla on 2 käyttistä tässä koneessa, tai siis oli, mulla oli windows vista kovolla joka oli jaettu 100 ja 60 gb osioihin, sit forkkasin sen linuxissa, ja nyt on enää toi 160gb tyhjä kovo joka ei toimi, ja haluisin asentaa siihen windows xp linuxin ohelle
<jani_87> ei vista vaan seiska*
<tale> Pistit haarukan levyn läpi?
<elias_a> jani_87: "forkkasin kiintolevyn linuxissa?"
<jani_87> uhm
<jani_87> eiku windows xp asennuksessa poistin noi 2 osioo
<Ondalf> Authentication is required - eikös tuo tarkoita, että siinon jokin cryptolooppi tai vastaava? (näin heittona lähinnä)
<jani_87> ja loin osion
<jani_87> mut se ei toiminu
<jani_87> sit tulin linuxin puolelle ja alustin fat32 muotoon
<jani_87> mut nyt ei toimi windowsin asennuksessa eikä linuxin puolellakaan
<tale> jani_87: Tarkoitatko että järjestelmä ei enää käynnisty?
<jani_87> windowsii järjestelmää ei oo enään siinä kovalevyllä, mut se ei haittaa - se mikä haittaa on se, että en voi asentaa siihen windows xp:tä, koska se ei oo alustettu tai oisioitu oikein tjsp? vaik se onki fat32
<tale> jani_87: Haluat siis tietsikan jossa asennettuna sekä Windows että Linux? Helpointa on asentaa WIndows ensin ja sitten Linux.
<Ondalf> et xp:n omalla asennusohjelmalla voi formatoida? näetkö ees koko levyä asennusvaiheessa?
<tale> XP asennus osaa kyllä asentaa sille levylle vaikka siellä on Linux ennestään, kunhan teet sinne vapaata tilaa tai tyhjän levyosion WIndowsille.
<jani_87> joo siis
<jani_87> mulla on 2 kovoo
<Ondalf> ^ tätä tarkoitin, mutta sekin tuhoutuu, jos esim. AHCI ajurit puuttuu ;)
<tale> jani_87: Sun pitää kertoa tarkemmin mikä ei toimi, mutta XP asentamisen neuvominen oikeastaan ei ole tämän kanavan aihepiiriä.
<jani_87> joo osaan xpn asentaa
<tale> jani_87: tossa aiemmin minun mielestäni kirjoitin on yksi 160 Gt levy.
<tale> jani_87: Siis *kirjoitit*
<jani_87> siis :D
<jani_87> tarkotan että
<jani_87> mulla on 2 kovoo
<jani_87> toisella linux ja toisella oli seiska
<jani_87> ja se toine mis oli seiska oli jaettu 2 osaan
<tale> Sitä en osaa sanoa onnistuuko Windowin asennus jos on kaksi levyä ja Linux ennestään.
<tale> Varmaan sen jotenkin saa mutten osaa sanoa miten.
<jani_87> mut se 160gbn kovalevy on tyhjä
<tale> Mutta vieläkin on epäselvää mikä tarkkaan ottaen ei toimi.
<jani_87> ja fat32 muodossa
<jani_87> se kovalevy ei toimi
<jani_87> se pyytää authenticationia ku koitan avata sitä linuxin omassa tietokoneessa
<tale> jani_87: Millä tavalla toimimattomuus ilmenee?
<tale> jani_87: Katso sudo fdisk -l
<tale> jani_87: sitten päättelet mikä niistä levyistä on se 160 Gt kokoinen.
<Ondalf> mistä tämä kovo on poissa? wanha xbox-originaalin ata-lockattu levy? ;)
<tale> jani_87: Sitten pastebiniin pistät mitä toi ed. komento ja ja tulosta myös df -hT
<jani_87> siis mitä laitan konsoleen?
<jani_87> oon tosi huono käyttää linuxia, sori :D
<jani_87> fdisk -l?
<tale> jani_87: Noi komennot, niitten tulosteen näkemällä vois katsoa mitä se sun kone on syönyt.
<tale> jani_87: Minä kirjoitin "sudo fdisk -l"
<jani_87> ja sit myös df -hT?
<tale> jani_87: ja "df -hT"
<jani_87> http://pastebin.com/qu1szgYa
<jani_87> fdisk tos
<jani_87> http://pastebin.com/v8fbznjb
<jani_87> ja tossa on df
<tale> jani_87: Ton mukaan sulla on kolme levyä?
<Ondalf> se ulkonenkin on levy kait (?)
<jani_87> joo 1 ulkone, mut siit ei tarvii välittää
<Ondalf> bootin yhteydessä siitä TARVII välittää
<Ondalf> ei ole eka kerta jos jokin heittää bootloaderin sinne
<jani_87> jaa o.O
<Ondalf> ja muutes, LBA sais olla päällä tuolla sdb:lläkin
<jani_87> mut ei tässä oo bootissa ongelmaa, ku windowsin asentamisessa ja kovalevyn avaamisessa :D
<jani_87> okei laitan sen
<jani_87> mikä se on muute?
<tale> jani_87: Kirjoita komennto "mkdir /tmp/foo ; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -t vfat /tmp/foo"
<Ondalf> LBA (40-bittisyys) astuu peliin 129GB barrierin jälkeen (32-bit avaruus loppuu kesken)
<tale> jani_87: Sitten uudestaan df -hT
<jani_87> http://pastebin.com/45YMGrj4
<Ondalf> ootasta - bootatessa authentication required?
<jani_87> no nyt sitä ei näy enää omassa tietokoneessa? ;o
<tale> jani_87: TOsta viimeisestä pastebinistä näkee, levy on liitetty ja tiedostojärjestelmä siellä on käytettävissä.
<jani_87> siis ku boottaan siitä kovalevyltä?
<Ondalf> niin.
<tale> jani_87: Eli levy tuntuisi toimivan täysin.
<jani_87> en oo koittanu sitä, koitan boottaa siitä
<Ondalf> ja toisekseen, näyttääkö dmesg lukuvirhettä siltä levyltä?
<jani_87> kokeilen boottaa siltä
<Ondalf> niinjuu ja kolmanneksi - mihin käyttöön ko. levy tulee?
<jani_87> mut hassua ku se ei näy tossa linuxin omassa tietokoneessa?
<jani_87> asennan siihe levylle windows xp
<Ondalf> mietin vain, notta hankala bootata, jollei siinä viel mitää käyttistä ;)
<jani_87> jep
<jani_87> ei antanu windowsia asentaa
<tale> jani_87: Helpoimmalla pääset kun otat kopion kaikesta tärkäestä tiedostosta mitä sulla on siinä Linux-levyllä. Sitten irrotat sen ulkoisen levyn, asennat Windowsin, asennat Linuxin, Kopiot takasin tiedostosi.
<jani_87> mut sanoo et 70 mb käytössä
<jani_87> hmm
<jani_87> pitää kokeilla
<jani_87> kokeilen aluks boottaa
<jani_87> jos ei toimi ni katon sit myöhemmin
<jani_87> kiitos avusta kaikille!
<Ondalf> minä henkilökohtaisesti tekisin siten, että repisin ulkosen + linuxkovon johoista pois, asentaisin windowsin, laittaisin romppeet takas, lisäisin grubiin otannan toiselta kovolta
<tale> jani_87: Toinen tapa on osata asentaa se Windows tolle kakkoslevylle (silti irrota se ulkonen levy asennuksen ajaksi). Sitten tamppuilet GRUB:n takaisin käynnistysksektoriin sille ekalle levylle ja säädät sen boottaamaan myös windowwsin.
<Ondalf> präääh
<Sysi> kuinkahan paljo huonommin l4d pyöris winellä ku windowsilla
<Sysi> fedoralla oli aika takkuileva ja sitte hajos kokonaan
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti raportoi että ubuntulla toimis ihan hyvin, paljokohan hukkautuu prossu ja näyttistehoa?
<Iltsu> asiaa vähä sivuten, kun noita on käännettetyjä jo mäkille. Ni olisko siit muka enää paha rasti kääntää ne linuxillekki
<Sysi> oisko senkää arvonen
<Sysi> näyttiksen pitäis olla aika reilu eikä prossunkaa mitenkää alimitotettu
<Sysi> jos ei ois niin epäyhteensopiva emolevy niin kokeilisin varmaan pelata hackintoshilla :P
<Ondalf> voithan sie tuntumaa hakea ajamalla esim. virtualboksissa windowsia ubuntun päällä ja siinä pelata ;)
<Sysi> on mulla windows-asennus mutta ei koskaa jaksa bootata siihen
<elias_a> Mites hei sellanan juttu että jos Ubuntun päällä olevaan winhotukseen asentaa VPN-clientin niin pitäiskö sen toimia?
<Ondalf> jos portforwardit tjsp ajaa oikein - miksipä ei
<elias_a> Työnantajan palveluntarjoaja on onnistunut konffaamaan vpn:n niin, että ei toimi VPN Ubuntulla ja mietin, että häiritseekö se Ubuntu siinä välissä.
<Ondalf> itellä ois tarkotus testata piruuttaan VPN yhteyttä ws2k3-virtuaalikoneesta natiiviin ws2k3 koneeseen, kun kummatkin koneet on erinäisen muurihässäköiden takana
<xormor> mitä tuhoan kovalevyltäni, että olisi tarpeeksi tilaa ubuntulle ja operalle yms.?
<tlaine> alota vaikka johdoista
<xormor> tlaine: jaha
<tlaine> ;)
<xormor> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && rm kaikelle_pornolle_mitä_löytyy ja mitä muuta?
<Ondalf> mie melkein laittaisin apt-get cleania
<bioterror> ei pornoa!
<Ondalf> autocleani poistaa edelliset lataukset ja jättää viimeisimmän .debin lojumaan jollen väärin muista
<bioterror> mä kerran poistin jonku tosi kivan ranskalaisen filkan ja se harmittaa suuresti :D
<xormor> menen saunaan.
<xormor> /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.152.27-0lucid1_i386.deb
<xormor> tuollainen löytyi ja sen kaverit.
<xormor> entä jos tuhoan nuo?
<anger> maapallo lakkaa pyörimästä
<Ondalf> tuo archives on paikka, joho toi apti hakee asennusta varten ja unohtaa ne sinne (uusimman version) ja autoclean poistaa _edellisen_ version tuosta
<Ondalf> cleanilla eroon noista jo-asennutuista paketeista
<xormor> Ondalf: sudo apt-get clean on näköjään jo poistanut ne.
<Ondalf> dudih :)
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Kyllä siinä jonkun verran hukkautuu, varsinkaan shaderit ei tahdo oikein rullata.
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti: mikä näyttis ja minkälaisilla asetuksilla pyörii?
<Sysi> se on vielä kysymys että onkohan ppa:ssa kuinka sama wine ku repoissa
<tuhoojabotti> wine1.3 nii pyöri l4d2
<tuhoojabotti> l4d pyöri wanhallaki
<tuhoojabotti> näyttis oli gtx260 ja se pyöri kaikilla asetuksilla. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Pienemmillä lagas vaan vähemmän.
<tuhoojabotti> Vois kokeilla uudestaan nyt
<tuhoojabotti> Jaksais ne ajurit laitella
<Sysi> "pyörii näillä intelin näyttiksilläki kovila asetuksilla. Kohta se on rendannu seuravan framen"
<Sysi> en kyllä onnistunu huomaamaan eroa graffoissa eri asetuksilla..
<tuhoojabotti> No leijju nyt lisää sen näyttikses kans.
<tuhoojabotti> Tä
<tuhoojabotti> Kappas, Steam päivitty.
<tuhoojabotti> Mitenhän wine tykkää.
<SopuliSipuli> hmmm... ..liveCD jää vaan lataamaan
<SopuliSipuli> ei käynnisty ollenkaan tuo ubuntu
<Sysi> mihin tökkää, mikä versio
<SopuliSipuli> 10.4
<SopuliSipuli> pääsee käynnistyslataajaan (missä kuvien logon jne reunukset vihereetä pixelimössöä) ja jumahtaa siihen
<SopuliSipuli> voi toki olla et kone rikki kun ei tuo winukkakaan toimi ollenkaan ja koitan nyt vaan saada ubuntun tilalle..
<Sysi> uutta vai vanhaa rautaa?
<bioterror> kiitos plymouth :D
<SopuliSipuli> Wanhaa
<Sysi> vois kokeilla valikon ettimistä ja nomodesettiä
<bioterror> ehkä acpi=off
<tale> SopuliSipuli: Onko muistitesti pistetty ajoon pariksi tunniksi?
<SopuliSipuli> vois toki..
<nonix4> huoh... tuli varmaankin vaihdettua yhdellä koneella salasanaksi jotain ihan puppua. Tai sitten salasanan vaihto bugaa lucidissa, kun ecryptfs käytössä.
<nonix4> onkohan tässä jokin kiva dataloss-bugi mukana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572258/
<Ondalf> näyttää aikas ilkeeltä :/
<nonix4> 2 ssh-ikkunaa kyseiselle koneelle vielä elossa, lienee paras ottaa kyseisen käyttäjän kotihakemistosta varmuuskopio... yleensä käytössäni ollut varmuuskopiointi tosin käynnistyy koneen ulkopuolelta, joten se ei tuossa tilanteessa toimi.
<nonix4> (ssh ei syystä tai toisesta tunnista authorized-keys:iä tuossa tilanteessa)
<Mkaysi> Koska authorized-keys on salatussa kotikansiossa, jos olen ymmärtänyt Ubuntu Wikin artikkelin asiasta oikein.
<nonix4> Jeps... yleensä se on kyllä toiminut istunnon ollessa auki. Mutta ehkä toi pieleen mennyt salasanan vaihto vaikuttaa tilanteeseen?
<nonix4> no rsync -avu kotihakemistosta meni ainakin läpi, tuo lienee ihan riittävä pikavarmuuskopio?
<finubu> Hyvää iltaa
<finubu> Minulla on käytössä ubuntu 10.10 ja ongelmmia nautiluksen ja vlc pöayerin knassa
<Tekno> hieno homma
<finubu> pari typoa tuli
<finubu> ongelma on se että jos menen sijainnit -->kotikansio tai sijainnit -->mikä tahansa kansio /home alla niin vlc menee päälle ja alkaa randomina soittaa musiikkia tai videoita
<finubu> sama jos wine -->selaa virtuaalista C: asemaa
<finubu> Ongelma ilmeni päivityksen jälkeen
<finubu> Voisiko joku vähän auttaa että mistä lähen purkamaan tätä tilannetta
<nonix4> tuossa http://paste.ubuntu.com/572258/ tilanteessa siis lucid, ecryptfs ja salasanan vaihto; alkuun liian samanlainen salasana ja sitten joku erilaisempi. Olisiko jollain täällä Lucidia, jossa kokeilla tuota vaikka ihan uudella käyttäjällä? passwd ajettiin etänä ssh:n kautta.
<tekonivelo> moi
<tekonivelo> mahtaako kellään olla kokemusta kehittyneemmistä leikepöydistä ku tää normaali?
<tekonivelo> glipper ilmeisesti olis se valinta
<tekonivelo> ja gnome do:ssa on jotain myös
<ak-> glipperiä oon joskus gnomella käyttäny ja ihan mukava oli
<tekonivelo> dota olenki käyttäny, mutta en noita ominaisuuksia
<tekonivelo> ak-: ok pitää kattoo sitä
<tekonivelo> oikeesti vuonna 2011 pitäisi olla vähän kehittyneempää tää copy+paste -toiminta :)
<ak-> joskus ubuntussa teli sitä että appletti ei bootissa käybistyny paneeliin, en jakanu selvittää mistä johtu
<tekonivelo> gnome do ois mulle just hyvä, mutta ongelma on se että selain on mulla yleensä kokoruudulla
<tekonivelo> ni jotenki ei gnome do tule näkyviin jos selain on fullscreen
<bioterror> ai F11?
<tekonivelo> (tai joku muukaan ohjelma)
<tekonivelo> ni
<tekonivelo> toi on aika ärsyttävää
<bioterror> tarviit selvästi lisää resoluutiota! ;)
<tekonivelo> en tiedä voiko jotenkin määrätä että asiat sais silti tulla selaimen päälle vaikka se on FS
<tekonivelo> bioterror: joo miniläppäri+pystynäyttö
<tekonivelo> meikää häiritsee noi kaikenmaailman selainhilavitkuttimet, ni laitan ne mielelläni piiloon ja kutsun niitä tarvittaessa
<tekonivelo> siis noi eteen-taakse -napit, hakukenttä, valikot, statusbar jne
<tekonivelo> uuh ubuntu 11 on saatavilla
<tekonivelo> siis ei valmis vielä tietenkään
<tekonivelo> ...pitäiskö vaihtaa 10.10 siihen?
<tekonivelo> vauhtia ja vaarallisia tilanteita! :)
<mjr> tuskin
<tekonivelo> joo ei varmaan viel
<tekonivelo> sinänsä tykkään kyllä siitä että joka päivä valuu joku 100 päivitettyä pakettia ja muutenki on bleeding edge
<tekonivelo> toi bleeding voi todella olla aika bleeding kans
<tekonivelo> mut täytyy pitää silmät auki, en ollu tullut ajatelleeksi että 11 olis rakenteilla jo
<Sysi> jos tykkäät että aina kaikesta tulee vähän erroria ja että koskaa ei voi luottaa yhtää mihinkää on ihan hyvä käytää nattyä
<tekonivelo> Sysi: hehe kukapa ei sellaista tykkäis ;)
<tekonivelo> joo no ehkä vähä myöhemmin sit
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-26
<heikki123> moro
<heikki123> tarvis apuva, formatoin windowsissa pika-alustuksella muistikortin ja pitäis saada palautettua tiedostoja sieltä, onnistuuko? fat32
<heikki123> tai tiedän että onnistuis jotenki, jos vain tietäis ohjelman nimen jolla palautella
<bioterror> photorec
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/deHH6r -> DataRecovery - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<heikki123> kiitti
<bioterror> ilmeisesti photorec == testdisk
<heikki123> ainaki alko palautteleen tiedostoja :D
<Finnish> Mitenkä saan bändin sivuille liitettyä pienen kuvan ja kun sitä klikkasee niin se aukaisee uuden ikkunan jossa on isompi kuva?
<bioterror> <a href="http://image.jpg" target="_blank"><img src=thumb.jpg"></a>
<bioterror> olikos se jotenki nuin
<bioterror> en oo ammatiltani leiska-petteri :D
<SopuliSipuli> nosiis, jos rumasti haluaa
<SopuliSipuli> toinen vaihtoehto (nätimpi) on lightbox
<Finnish> SopuliSipuli, Mikäs toi lightbox on?
<SopuliSipuli> http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/X6Oy8k -> Lightbox 2
<Finnish> Ahaa, tommonen. Mulla ei oo vaan noin vapaata pääsyä muokkaamaan sivuston koodia niin pitää ehken mennä tolla "rumalla" tavalla
<Finnish> Miten saan yhteyden SFTP-palvelimeen? Connect to server ja FTP with login?
<kirvesAxe> sun pitää ohjata ftp-liikenne ssh-putken läpi
<kirvesAxe> eli ehkä helpointa jos on ftp-softa joka tukee sitä suoraan
<Finnish> Eli ei oma ubuntun juttu, vai?
<kirvesAxe> gftp mm osaa
<mjr> sftp on muuten oma protokollansa, ei ssh-putkitettua ftp:tä
<mjr> eli asiakkaan tarvii osata
<mjr> nautilus osaa kans sftp://tunnus@kone/hakemisto -lokaatiot gvfs:n kautta
<bioterror> miten ois lftp sftp://serveri
<mjr> jooh
<bioterror> vaihtoehtoja on monia
<Finnish> mjr, Pitääks muistaa tai tietää se lopullinen hakemisto?
<Finnish> En muista sitä
<mjr> no toki niitäkin voi selata (oikeuksien riittäessä)
<Finnish> mjr, Mihinkäs kohtaa tossa rykästään se palvelimen nimi? Tohon koneen kohdalle?
<kirvesAxe> mjr, okei oon sit lukenu joskus vääriä ohjeita ;)
<bioterror> Finnish, eiks ois parempaa tapaa harjoitella kuin jonku bändin sivusto?
<Finnish> Onnistu jo!!!
<Finnish> bioterror, No se on oman bändin sivusto...
<bioterror> no sitten
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Asenins catalyst control centerin :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mitenhän tässä vaihetaa tää oletusnäyttö
<tuhoojabotti> siis se missä on nää paneelit
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt ne on just väärällä näytöllä
<Sysi> paneelit on kai ihan gnomen jossaki asetuksissa
<tuhoojabotti> Nvidian asetuksissa oli semmonen "primary x monitor" nappula. :3
<Sysi> nvidia <3
<Sysi> kaveri vihas atejaan aika kovasti wintoosallaki
<Sysi> minkähänlaisella rivillä muuten cronissa suoritettais komento tiettyyn aikaan päivästä aina?
<Sysi> (pelkkä aikarivi)
<torde> Sysi: eiks se ois 00 15 * * * /path/to/komento
<torde> toi ois 15:00
<Sysi> näkee sitte
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Problem solved. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Vaihdoin johtojen paikat
<tuhoojabotti> The best way
<juha_> oon uus irc käyttäjä, enkä tiiä minkä servun pistäisin että pääsen ircnettii #linux^n00bs kanavalle?
<tuhoojabotti> juha_: Sä oot ircnetissä?
<tuhoojabotti> eikun nii
<tuhoojabotti> täähän oli freenodessa.
<juha_> joo
<tuhoojabotti> juha_: Keneltä teillä on netti?
<tuhoojabotti> siis
<tale> juha_: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Irc_kurssi
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/A0AvCB -> Irc kurssi – Porixi
<tuhoojabotti> Mik isp
<Bugittaja> Mites tuon sais toimimaan että Ctrl+Alt+2 eli "AT" merkin? En aina jaksaisi AltGr+2 kun olen tottunut Ctrl+Alt+2 näppäimiin
<Bugittaja> Ctrl+Alt+mikä tahansa näppäin, e, numero
<Bugittaja> Ja onkos ketään koettanut Gnome 3/gnome-shelliä koettanut Ubuntu 10.10
<Bugittaja> versiossa?
<Bugittaja> tuli kaks koettanut sanaa, hups, typo
<tale> Bugittaja: xkeycaps, sillä pitäis voida muuttaa näppäinasettelua.
<Bugittaja> ok
<Bugittaja> aptitudella?
<tale> Bugittaja: Paketin voit asentaa haluamallasi tavalla.
<Bugittaja> tottunut terminaaliin
<Bugittaja> mun mielestä nopeampi ja yksinkertaisempi
<Bugittaja> kuin synaptic tai USC
<Bugittaja> mistä löytää aptitude asennuksen jälkeen, vai onko graafinen?
<tale> Bugittaja: Ubuntussa aptitude pitää asentaa, jos sen haluaa.
<Echramath> Onko se kovin käytännöllinen?
<Bugittaja> mulla on aptitude
<Mkaysi> Kokeile kirjoittaa päättessä aptitude.
<Bugittaja> asennettuna
<Mkaysi> s/päätteessä/päätteeseen/
<Ondalf> kaippa toi aptitude on yhtä pätevä kui apt-get:kin
<Bugittaja> Kyllä osaan käyttää terminaalia/Ubuntua, sen verta kauan olen käyttänyt
<Echramath> Sen interaktiivinen käyttöliittymä on mielestäni vähän worst of the worlds jos vertaa Synapticiin tai sitten taas apt-get/aptitude-komentoriviin.
<Ondalf> ehkä viksumpi pakettiristiriitojen kautta
<Ondalf> s/kautta/kanssa/
<Bugittaja> aptitude on hieman parempi, ei vie niin paljon tilaa päätteessä
<bioterror> vähemmän vipuja
<Echramath> Debian piti taas vaihteeksi päivittää apt-getillä.
<bioterror> täh?
<bioterror> ja se aptituden curses on kyllä hurrrhhh
<tale> Uudet versiot apt-getistä osaa ne samat hienot jutskat kuin aptitude.
<Bugittaja> jee? Olen käyttänyt aptitudea liikaa, ei jaksa apt-getiä käyttää
<Bugittaja> Mutta, missä xkeycaps?
<tale> Bugittaja: Ubuntussa on paketti nimeltä xkeycaps.
<tale> Bugittaja: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/xkeycaps
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/eFxrQy -> Ubuntu -- Details of package xkeycaps in maverick
<Bugittaja> asensin sen jo!
<Bugittaja> ja ubuntun sivut ei toimi.
<Bugittaja> eiku, oho nyt toimii
<tale> Bugittaja: Kyselet kovasti paljon mutta en oikein saa selvää mitä oikein kyselet.
<Bugittaja> mutta, CTRL+ALT+numero(vaikka 2) Että saisi vaikka @merkin
<Bugittaja> www.ubuntu-fi.org ei toimi
<Mkaysi> Vieläkään? Se on ollut aika kauan alhaalla.
<tale> Bugittaja: Etkös just asentanut xkeycaps jotta saat tehtyä tuon näppäibindauksen?
<Mkaysi> Eikö sillä vaihdeta näppäimistö asettelua? Ei pikanäppäin yhdistelmiä.
<Sysi> mikä ero
<Sysi> pikanäppäimiäki on hyvin erilaisiin tarkotuksiin
<Bugittaja> aargghh
<Bugittaja> Pitäs CoC myös signata
<Bugittaja> [allekirjoittaa]
<tale> Bugittaja: Tällä kanavalla tai ylipäätään irkissä ei ehkä olla kiinnostuneita aivan kaikesta mitä touhuat.
<Mkaysi> #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<Bugittaja> heihei!
<tuhoojabotti> mitä, eiks tää ookkaa facebook?
 * tuhoojabotti hörppää kolaa
<Mkaysi> tuhoojabotti: Hanki PieSpy tälle kanavalle, niin tämä on Facebook. (Mutta tämä kuuluu #ubuntu-fi-offtopic kanavalle :)
<tuhoojabotti> bitlbee riittää
<Mkaysi> Pitäisikin laittaa se bitlbee toimimaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Se on kätsy.
<Mkaysi> Ja pitäisi yrittää tunkea supybot sinne ;)
<tuhoojabotti> lol
<tuhoojabotti> Miksi?
<Mkaysi> Eikö ole hienoa, että voi messengerissä tai jabberissa sählätä supybotilla.
<skfin> Mkaysi: Botteja ei kiitos :( Ilman niitäkin selviää
<Mkaysi> Jossakin ryhmäkeskustelussa.
<tuhoojabotti> tuhoojabotteja!
<skfin> :/
<SopuliSipuli> Suuri tietoyhteiskuntataistelu, Järvinen - Kasvi - Särelä 2.3. klo 17-19 http://bit.ly/ecq0La ja http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=129954777073394
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/sEv24G -> Kalenteri / http://is.gd/3JfzZa -> Yhteensopimaton selain | Facebook
<Mkaysi> skfin: Ethän sinä edes ole niissä ryhmäkeskusteluissa?
<skfin> En ole
<Mkaysi> Fibubot`: vaihds selainta :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mkaysi: Joko oot korjannu hilttis?
<Mkaysi> tuhoojabotti: ?
<tuhoojabotti> Eks se sä ollu jolle ei tullu hilttejä jos oli *bot*
<Mkaysi> tuhoojabotti: *bot* on yhä highlight ignoressa.
<tuhoojabotti> Eikun nii
<tuhoojabotti> totta
<tuhoojabotti> eipä mitää.
<tuhoojabotti> äh
<tuhoojabotti> l4d2 kaatuu näemmä taas päävalikkoon.
<FAIL1100> Moro vaa kaikille ;P
<FAIL1100> Onko tääl ees ketää ny paikalla, kun hiljaselta vaikuttaa...
<lemonade> riippuu joutuuko sitä töihin vai ei
<FAIL1100> Jos ny joku jostaa syystä sattuu lukemaan, niin osaako kukaan sanoa minkä ihmeen takia mulla ei vaa toi Ubuntu-foorumi worki, lataa niin kauan ja näkyy iha outona mulla..
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<FAIL1100> Onko se kaikilla ongelma?
<lemonade> taitaa olla yhteysvikaa siellä palvelinpäässä
<FAIL1100> ok
<lemonade> ei näytä täälläkään lataavan
<tuhoojabotti> Ai ubuntuforums.org?
<FAIL1100> Ei vaa tää ubuntu suomi foorumi
<tuhoojabotti> FAIL1100: Link?
<FAIL1100> Ootas ;D
<FAIL1100> forum.ubuntu-fi.org
<tuhoojabotti> äh
<tuhoojabotti> ubuntu-fi.org ei yhdistä myöskään et juu.
<FAIL1100> Ei nii mut foorumi tulee oudon näkösenä ja kestää ladata yli 5min mulla
<FAIL1100> Et aattelin saisko noihi parii kysymykseen tääl ku toi foorumi ei toimi
<tuhoojabotti> nii.
<tuhoojabotti> Mitä kysymyksiä?
<FAIL1100> Et ku täs on Broadcom 4313 muistaakseen jos ny oikein ulkoo muistin, ja live cdeellä siel Restriced Drivers vai mikä olikaa, nii on Broadcom ATA Drivers
<tuhoojabotti> Nii?
<FAIL1100> Nii et pitääkö asentaa se jos asennan sen nyt tähän niin pitääkö kaapeli siis laittaa koneeseen ja asentaa?
<FAIL1100> Tyhmä kun olen.. ;D
<tuhoojabotti> no kokeile asentaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Ensin ilman ja jos ei toimi ni sit johon kans.
<FAIL1100> Sitte siel oli ATI ajurit niin onko ne paremmat ku ne Ubuntun oletukset, kun kai siinä Ubuntus jotku oletuksetkin oli, kun effektit toimi Live-CDeellä
<FAIL1100> Näyttis HD 4250
<tuhoojabotti> Kantsii asennella sanoisin.
<FAIL1100> Ku nyt tekee mieli laittaa Linux tähän muutaman kuukauden vanhaan koneeseen
<FAIL1100> ;P
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> dualboot on jepa
<FAIL1100> Ku Windows ei vaa toimi mulla..
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<FAIL1100> Latasin tän mIRC et tänne pääsisin niin heti Windowssin oma Windows Defender valittamassa että muka virus..
<tuhoojabotti> Joku mIRC
<tuhoojabotti> irssi ftw ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Ja windows defender ny saaki olla pois pääältä
<tuhoojabotti> avast on jepa
<FAIL1100> Onko ne restriced driversseissä olevat ATI ajurit siis suljetut, kun olen kuullut et ne on paremmat kuin avoimet..
<tuhoojabotti> joo
<FAIL1100> Joo avast onki koko ajan mut toi Windows Defenderin ku ottaa pois nii Windows valittaa koko ajan mulla et se on pois päältä
<tuhoojabotti> Sieltä saa sen pois
<tuhoojabotti> action centeristä
<FAIL1100> Joo eli Toimintakeskus
<FAIL1100> Ainaki Windows 7assa
<FAIL1100> Hemmetti ku valittaa tässä 1-2 kuukautta vanhassa läppärissä koko ajan
<FAIL1100> Ja jos asennan Ubuntun, niin lähteekö varmasti kaikki osiot pois jos haluan pelkän ubuntun koneeseen, kun tässä on 4 osiota oletuksena.. eli C:, HP_TOOLS, RECOVERY D: ja SYSTEM et kai noi kaikki häipyy varmasti?
<FAIL1100> 10.10 aattelin siis laittaa
<tuhoojabotti> No siis
<tuhoojabotti> Miten oot asentamassa?
<FAIL1100> Kaikki pois ja Ubuntu tilalle.
<tuhoojabotti> No lähteeköhän ne sit? :D
<FAIL1100> Nii mut poistaaks se vaan C: aseman vai lähteekö varmasti kaikki turhat jota se ei tarvitse?
<FAIL1100> Ku tuskin Ubuntulla mitään RECOVERY, HP TOOLS ja SYSTEM Windows juttuja tarvita..
<lemonade> jos tuhoat kaikki osiot, niin kyllä lähtee
<FAIL1100> Elikkä siinä on varmasti joku optio joka tyhjentää KOKO kovalevyn, ei vain C: asemaa, vaan kaikki varmasti, jos näin on niin taidanpa lähtee hakemaan kaapelia valmiiksi ja asentamaan =)
<FAIL1100> Toimiikos muuten sitte kaapeli jos WLAN ei toimi kun sitä ajuria ei ole?
<FAIL1100> Kun siis WLAN ei worki ilman sitä ajuria siinä niin toimiiko sitte kaapelikaan?
<mjr> luultavasti toimii
<FAIL1100> No, toivotaan niin... Taian nyt lähtee asentamaan
<FAIL11000> moro taas
<FAIL11000> Kävin siel ajuri jutussa taas, ja siinä desicriptionissa ei mainittu mitään  siinä Broadcom STA driverssissä ei mainittu mitään 4313esta.
<FAIL11000> Et toimiiko se ajuri varmasti tällä verkkokortilla?
<FAIL11000> Kun 4312 siinä ainakin mainittiin mutta 4313 ei..
<FAIL11000> Hi! I've got a HP DM4-1063cl notebook with BCM4313 I've installed from proprietary drivers STA Broadcom and works fine.
<FAIL11000> I did a 10.10 fresh installation. <-- Kun huono enkussa olen, niin meinaako tuo nyt sitä että se ajuri toimii varmasti 4313essä? Kun haluan varmistaa koska WLAN on pakko toimia, kun kaapelia tässä ympäri huonetta ei viitsi pitää..
<FAIL1100> Iltaa kaikille
<FAIL1100> ;P
<FAIL1100> Onks tääl ny ees ketää joka puhuis ees :P Tylsää puhella yksin :D
<bioterror> #ubuntu-fi-offtopic random -keskusteluille, #ubuntu-fi tukiasioille
<FAIL1100> ok
<FAIL1100> Miten irssillä vaihetaan kanavaa, kun en osaa vielä tätä täydellisesti.
<bioterror> meta+numero
<FAIL1100> Eli?
<bioterror> vaikka alt
<FAIL1100> Siis suoritan tätä täst terminal tätä irssiä ja altist ei tapahu muuta kuin se et File Edit ja näiden alle tulee viiva mul..
<bioterror> sit joudut kokeilemaan esc:iä
<Hamatti> tai voit kirjoittaa /window [numero]
<FAIL1100> ok
<FAIL1100> joo toimii
<bioterror> sit voi tehdä aliaksia
<bioterror> /alias 1 window 1
<bioterror> jne.
<bioterror> sit voi sanoa /1
<bioterror> kätevää esim. puhelimella irkatessa
<Hamatti> aa, tää oli uus tieto mulle
<Hamatti> toi onki näppärä
<Kurko> säästää 3 kirjainta kun komentaa /win [numero] :)
<Yoneh> moro!
<Yoneh> pystyskö joku auttaan hieman työpöytäkansion luomisessa??!
<bioterror> mikäs on ongelma
<Yoneh> haluisin Sovellukset-valikon Pelit-kansion työpöydälle ihan normaalina kansiona, onnistuukohan mitenkään?
<Yoneh> ei taida onnistua ubuntussa?
<bioterror> Yoneh, en käytä gnomea, niin en pysty auttamaan tässä
<FAIL1100> Iltaa (jälleen)
<Yoneh> windowsissa Ohjelmat-valikko sijaitsee ihan fyysisesti jossain kansiossa, mutta linuxissa se taitaakin olla jossakin xml tai muussa vastaavassa tiedostossa koko Sovellukset-valikko.
<bioterror> nooo
<Yoneh> bioterror: okke
<bioterror> itseasiassa se on monimutkaisempi juttu
<bioterror> se valikko haistelee tiettyjen tiedostojen categories -tietoja
<bioterror> kuten /usr/share/applications/bmon.desktop
<bioterror> tai mikä ikinä sulla onkaan
<bioterror> periaatteessa
<Yoneh> aivan, siis astetta älykkäämpi verrattuna Windowsin staattisiin kansiorakennelmiin : )
<bioterror> sä voit tehdä
<bioterror> kansion työpöydälle
<bioterror> ja sitten vaikka cp /usr/share/applications/jokupeli.desktop ~/Desktop/pelikansio/
<Yoneh> aiwan, eli manuaalisesti vaan.
<FAIL1100> Mites ku asensin nää ATI suljetut ajurit, nii muuten normit, mut sammutus ja käynnistys ruutu näkyy kauhean pienellä resoluutiolla, ja lukee se Ubuntu 10.10, eikä se iso resoluutioinen jossa lukee "hienommin" Ubuntu teksti, ja sit vähän ajan päästä tulee vaa jotaan tekstejä siihe päälle mut sit tulee kyllä normaalisti oikealla resoluutiolla Ubuntu, mutta miksi se käynnistys- ja sammutusruutu on tuollaiset, et pieni
<bioterror> FAIL1100, mulla teki samaa, älä välitä :D
<bioterror> sen voi kai korjata kopioimalla jotain tiedostoja, en muista tarkkaan kun joskus luin
<FAIL1100> Ok, mut onko ne paremmat ajurit kuin avoimet omat ajurit ja kyseessä siis ATI Radeon HD 4250
<FAIL1100> Nii onko nää suljetut siis paremmat kuin avoimet?
<FAIL1100> Nää ATIn ajurit
<Kurko> jos pelaat niin sitten suljetut
<FAIL1100> Suunnitelmissa oli Urban Terroria pelata
<Sysi> 4k-sarjalaisella kyllä taitaa avoimetki olla aika hyvät
<FAIL1100> Ok
<Sysi> atilla ei suljetuissa(kaan) oo tietääkseni kovin hyvä opengl-tuki mutta ei ne varmaan huonommatkaa oo
<FAIL1100> ban Terrorilla oli FPS 25-40..
<FAIL1100> Oho
<FAIL1100> Yli puolet viestistä lähti jostain syystä
<FAIL1100> No pitää huomen laittaa Urban Terror lataukseen ja kattoo miten se pyörii, kun nyt ei jaksa megan netil sitä lataamaan.
<Kurko> no ittellä ei oo kokemusta kuin radeon HD 2600 kortista ja sillä pelaaminen vaatii ainakin viellä suljetut ajurit
<FAIL1100> Ok
<FAIL1100> Saakos näitä Compaq CQ56en pikanäppäimiä toimimaan ubuntussa, kun tos vasemmalla sivussa on tollaset merkit mis on Sähköpostin kuva, D
<FAIL1100> VD, Netti,
<FAIL1100> DVD* , NETTI
<FAIL1100> Yms
<FAIL1100> Et saako ne avaamaan
<FAIL1100> etin
<FAIL1100> netin
<FAIL1100> Hemmetti en ees paina enteriä ja silti lähettää, osuu kai käsi hiiree tai jotaa
<FAIL1100> Millos toi Ubuntu Suomi alkaa toimimaan?
<Kurko> eikö se toimi jo?
<Tm_T> FAIL1100: sivut näyttäisivät toimivan ainakin minulle
<FAIL1100> Joo nyt ne toimii
<FAIL1100> Pari minuuttia sitte ei mulla vielä, mut nyt toimii.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-27
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Open_Clip_Art_Library
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9Dg6xY -> Viikko 9 - Open Clip Art Library | Viikon VALO
<Mkaysi> Fibubot: rss announce add ViikonValo <rss-syöte_tähän>
<ninnnu> Mkaysi: supybotin oma rss-lukija vuotaa aika rankasti muistia...
<kimbledon> mistähän vois johtuu ku mul on debian serveri pystys ni se toimii aina hetken, ja sit hetken ei saa yhteyttä ollenkaa
<elias_> Kuka osais auttaa miten saan php:n toimii
<SopuliSipuli> toimimaan missä
<it-elias> Täs mun koneel kun pyörii palvelin softa ni meidän koti verkos
<it-elias> mitä pitäs asentaa
<SopuliSipuli> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/LAMP_Asennus
<SopuliSipuli> on ihan kiva
<it-elias> noin nyt vaan testaamaan :)
<skfin> Joo tuolla toimii
<it-elias> miten saa päätteeseen ircin
<Sysi> päätteessä toimivalla irc-ohjelmalla niinku irssillä
<Sysi> jos aattelit ajaa sitä serverillä niin käytä screenin kans
<Sysi> @linuxfi irssi
<Fibubot> Irssi on suosittu tekstipohjainen IRC-asiakasohjelma. Se toimii useimmissa UNIX-tyylisissä järjestelmissä, Linux mukaanlukien. Myöskin Windowsille on tehty oma versionsa. Useimmat käyttävät irssiä yhdessä GNU Screenin kanssa. -- http://linux.fi/wiki/irssi
<it-elias> no asensin jonku joka ei toimi miten sen saa poistettuu et saisin jonku toisen
<Sysi> ei niitten pitäis toisiaan häiritä, poistaminen suunnilleen samalla tavalla ku asennuski
<Sysi> apt-get remove paketinnimi
<it-elias> jee onnistuin
<elias_> saman kirjotan täs toises
<it-elias> jee
<it-elias> jostain syystä en saanu apache toimii vaik tein kaiken mitä sivuil luki
<tale> it-elias: Eikös apache toimi heti kun sen paketin on asentanut?
<it-elias> tarkoitan php ei toimi apachessa
<tale> it-elias: Miten toimimattomuus ilmenee?
<it-elias> laitan tiedoston joka on .php päätteinen laitan sisään koodia ja laittaa selaimessa et pitäis avata editorilla
<it-elias> eikä näytä mitään
<it-elias> mitä koodin pitäis tehä
<tale> it-elias: Onko apachen php -moduli asennettuna?
<it-elias> pitäis olla
<it-elias>  testaan vaikka voitko antaa komennon
<it-elias> asennus komennon
<kimbledon> voisko 64mb muistia olla liian vaham apachelle?
<kimbledon> kone valil jumittaa pahasti
<Sysi> joo
<kimbledon> ei saa palvelimeen yhteytta
<bioterror> 64MB on liian vähän kaikkeen
<kimbledon> mut muutaman kerran toimii
<kimbledon> ei eea
<kimbledon> ssh kyl toimii
<Sysi> apassi ei etenkää vakioasetuksilla oo mitenkää pieni
<kimbledon> jeppis
<bioterror> Sysi, bloatimpi kuin lighttpd ;)
<kimbledon> voi olla syy tohon katkeiluun
<kimbledon> mutta
<kimbledon> kylhan swapin.pitais pelastaa
<bioterror> :D
<kimbledon> eikö
<kimbledon> hitto ku en vaa lisanny yhta kampaa
<bioterror> no mitä esim: free -m
<bioterror> sanoo
<kimbledon> oon kaukana kotoa kohta ja pitas saada workki
<kimbledon> oots
<kimbledon> huoh,ei enaa ees ssh yhdista
<kimbledon> pystyyko apachen ohjaamaan kayttaa swappii
<bioterror> se on kernelin asia
<kimbledon> jepps
<kimbledon> kyl mua silti vaha ihmetyttaa
<kimbledon> siel sivustol ei kay kukaa
<kimbledon> ssh ja apache prosessit kaytannos ainoita kaynnissa
<Iltsu> sitku saat ssh:lla yhteyden ni heität topin pyörimää ja ihmettelet et mitä tapahtuu
<Iltsu> mut lighttpd on aika kova juttu
<kimbledon> juu pitaa kokeilla
<kimbledon> kuhan sisko saa kaynnistettyy koneen uusiks ni sit saa taas yhteyden
<kimbledon> joopa joo
<kimbledon> eli apachen kanssa oli 5M vapaana
<kimbledon> ram muistii
<kimbledon> ja nyt ku suljin sen ni on 12
<kimbledon> eli joo hilkulla on muistin riittävyys
<kimbledon> mitenköhän käy sitte lighthttpd kanssa
<kimbledon> se jättää vapaaks 6M :D
<kimbledon> tjoo..
<kimbledon> kellää mitää ideoita miten tälläsestä vois selvitä? :D
<SopuliSipuli> rommicolalla
<kimbledon> :D
<kimbledon> totta, harmi et oon nyt intis vaa
<Paavi2_0> kahvia
<pesasa> kimbledon: Siitäkö nyt on kyse, että järjestelmä ei makuuta muistia turhaan käyttämättömänä?
<kimbledon> no siis mul on nyt 64M ramkortti tuolla sisässä, ja tää on nyt reistaillu aika pahasti
<kimbledon> ku käynnistää koneen, ni iha ok
<kimbledon> sit ku muutaman kerran ladannu sivun esim kännykäl ja koneel, ni se jumahtaa
<kimbledon> käynnistää serverin*
<Paavi2_0> onko muita palveluita päällä?
<kimbledon> sammutin apachen, toimi iha ok muistii jäi vapaaks 15M, sit latasin lighttpd ja laitoin pystyy, kokeilin avaa selaimella sivun ni taas jumahti
<Paavi2_0> siis toisella koneella?
<pesasa> Aaa, kun backlogia huomasin selata, niin ymmärsin. Tällainen vähän rajoitetumpi tapaus. :-)
<kimbledon> sshd ja ddclient on tossa serverillä
<kimbledon> webserverin lisäks
<Paavi2_0> mites on swapin laita?
<kimbledon> systeemi ei käytä sitä ollenkaa
<kimbledon> 1GB on varattu sille
<Paavi2_0> ootko käyttäny sillä koneella memtestiä?
<kimbledon> en oo kyl
<kimbledon> sitä ei kyllä nyt voi tehä ellei se oo etänäki mahdollista
<kimbledon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kimbledon> Mem:            60         57          2          0          4         35
<kimbledon> nyt kyl jotain pahaa käynnissä
<ninnnu> top, paina shift-m
<kimbledon> joo siellä vie bash eniten
<kimbledon> laitoin kerran cat /var/log/messages ni yhtäkkii 22M free-> 2M
<kimbledon> sshd prosesseja on 3 mistäköhän se johtuu, vaa yks connection
<ninnnu> Näköjään yhdestä yhteydestä tulee 2 sshd-prosessia
<ninnnu> ja sit on se itse palvelin
<kimbledon> jepp
<kimbledon> sit on noi perus tty, cron dhclient init jne
<kimbledon> joop.. ei oo muuta vaihtoehtoo ku lisää muistii ens kerran ku menee himaa
<kimbledon> http://pastebin.com/U1JiSYNU
<kimbledon> interesting..
<kimbledon> mikä toi message fromsyslogd
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-20
<IhqTzup> UrB: Kyllä mulla bluetooth pelittää ongelmitta 11.10
<UrB> IhqTzup: ja nimenomaan puhelimen kanssa?
<czr> pikakysmys, kannattaako 12.04 realistisesti testata viela?
<czr> vai onko asennukseen/perus-serverikayttoon liittyvia isoja stoppereita?
<IhqTzup> UrB: N900 sekä n9
<IhqTzup> Kuvia ja musiikkia siirrelly ihan lähettämällä sekä sit selannu kansioita ja suoraan sinne kopioinu.
<MasterJ_> saakohan kirjotussuojatun muistitikun jotenki formatoitua
<mjr> jos siinä on ihan joku fyysinen kirjoitussuojaus niin ei varmaan sitä poistamatta
<czr> MasterJ_, kohdista 20 kV jannite VBUS ja GND-terminaaleihin
<czr> (vitsi vitsi)
<elias_a> czr: Sulta jäi vielä yksi juttu: haittaakse? :p
<UrB> IhqTzup: täytyy sitten olla kyseessä android & ubuntu kombon hajoaminen
<czr> elias_a :-)
<UrB> voisin itsekkin kaivaa piirongista wanhan symbian-nokian ja kokeilla sillä
<UrB> nyt on kokeiltu 3 eri android puhelimella ja yhdellä symbian vehkeellä - bluetooth ei toimi, ei
<UrB> liene puhelimen osuus voidaan nyt sulkea pois
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-21
<yakc> ahh
<yakc> wineasio toimii
<yakc> säädinkin melko pitkään
<yakc> melkein voisi tehdä tutorialin koska oli niin säätöä
<yakc> mitähän ohjelmaa kantsisi käyttää jos haluaa äänet koneelta, mikistä ja kuvan
<czr> yakc, tee tutoriaali
<tale> yakc: Tarkoitatko millä ohjelmalla saa tehtyä screencastin? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screencast
<UrB> nyt ehkä alkaa bluetooth mysteeri selviämään: usb bluetooth dongelella toimii ok, mutta sisäisellä ei - #bluez kanavalta löytyi tyyppi kenellä on vastaava oireet ja... myöskin broadcomin bluetooth chip (eri malli tosin)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-22
<czr> UrB, broadcom = ongelmia. lahes aina.
<czr> sääli et se on yksi suurimmista piirivalmistajista nykyään
<crizzy> olinba kaukaa viisas ja kelpuutin läppäriostokseks vaan mallin mikä löyty ubuntun sertifiointilistalta
<crizzy> :-)
<ejt_> Duoda....irc-nyypiönä haluaisin kysyä paikalla olijoilta hieman apua Ubuntun kanssa, jos sopii.
<Myrtti> se tietty auttais jos olisit kanavalla kauemmin kuin pari minuuttia
<Myrtti> mutta ei sit.
<pesasa> Taitaa olla vähän sama, kun ensikertalaisilla videokameran kanssa. Tulee yllättävän lyhyitä klippejä.
<elias_a> Häh? Mä kuvasin kerralla koko nauhan täyteen ekalla kerralla :O
<ninnnu> Et löytänyt stop-nappia? :)
<elias_a> ninnnu: Ei kun mä kuvasin ekalla kerralla yhden konsertin.
<elias_a> Ei meinannut yksi nauha edes riittää yhteen puoliaikaan.
<n1ko> aika kova luotto jos ei edes testaa laitetta ennen "tuotantoa" :)
<pesasa> No, varpaiden kuvaamiset on sitten ihan oma juttunsa.
<pesasa> Niitä oli aloittelijoiden nauhoilla useitakin minuutteja.
<elias_a> n1ko: Joo - mä en oikeasti ollut käyttänyt moista vehjettä koskaan ennen. Kaveri antoi 5 minuutin opastuksen ja sitten mentiin.
<elias_a> Onneksi oli vähän kokemusta kuvaamisesta ennestään ettei mennyt pelkällä zoomilla leikkimiseksi.
<torzzlejumz> aah Es
<torzzlejumz> taas ongelma en saa kuvattuu webkamerallani
<torzzlejumz> uudellani
<ninnnu> Merkki/malli?
<torzzlejumz> creative
<torzzlejumz> live webkamera
<torzzlejumz> en jaksa kuvata mun kamerallani
<torzzlejumz> pakko kuvata omalla kamerallani
<ninnnu> Kirjoita "lsusb" komentoriville, copypaste tuloste -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<torzzlejumz> juu katon
<torzzlejumz> ei tapahdu mitään
<torzzlejumz> yritän etsii netistä
<ninnnu> torzzlejumz: Ei sen oo tarkoituskaan korjata mitään, mutta auttais kummasti ajurien kaivamisessa
<ninnnu> eli jos ny sais sitä pastea
<torzzlejumz> niiniin tiedän
<ninnnu> Internet haluu kyl sanoa että ajuritukea tulee oikei Creativelta asti, että kai sen pitäs toimia
<ninnnu> taiemt
<torzzlejumz> nyt kone jätti huutaa
<zuti> jaha... vai tämmöinen kanava.
<Myrtti> sellainenpa se
<zuti> kaiken maaliman hämyverkoissa :)
<zuti> mutta asiaan... onko täällä kukaan taistellut wineä pelikuntoon?
<zuti> kun tuon pitäisi muka pystyä kääntämään openal-tuella, vaan eipä mokoma suostu löytämään oikeita headereita millään
<yakc> tarkoitatko jotain tiettyä peliä
<zuti> ihan yleensä että saisi winessä äänet toimimaan
<zuti> tuntuu kusevan 90% tapauksista
<torzzlejumz> ei vitsi onnistu toi kamera pakko joskus tehä windowsilla
<yakc> lagaa ja rätisee äänet?
<zuti> enää ei niinkään rätise, vaan puuttuvat kokonaan
<zuti> mutta rätinäkin oli aika yleistä ainakin ennen kuin kääntelin tuota 1.4rc:tä
<yakc> ootko sielä winen asetuksista kokeillut test soundia, toimiiko se silloinkaan
<zuti> ei pihahdakaan
<raveendra_> how to use vgaswitcheroo in ubuntu with ATI HD5470 GPU and intel GPU?
<zuti> yakc: vähän tapauskohtaista tuo... mutta paras kun esim. jotakin psychonautsia yrität käyttää, kun siinä on välivideot joissa ei ole ääntä ja sitten peli jossa on äänet
<zuti> ei auta vaikka peli toimii täysin, kun videot ovat mykkäfilmiä :)
<zuti> tuumasin että jos sen olisi saanut openal:n kanssa käännettyä, niin ei tarvisi koko pulseaudio/alsa -härdelliä miettiä
<yakc> joo, no ite en pelaile niin en osaa pahemmin kommentoida, mutta ootko kokeillut useampia wine versioita
<yakc> joskus joku toinen saattaa yhelle pelille toimia paremmin kuin toinen, näin olen kuullut
<torzzlejumz> aattelen katsella ota mac crash ja unboxaus videoita
<yakc> joku sellainenkin oli missä sai asentaa vaikka kaikki wineversiot ja valita millä mikäkin käynnistetään
<zuti> yakc: nooh, silloin kun siirtyivät siihen mmdevapi-systeemiin, olikohan se 1.3.26, vai mikä, niin homma meni reisille. sen jälkeen ei ole toiminut yhdelläkään versiolla
<Myrtti> raveendra_: I see you've asked your question already in #ubuntu, you're more likely to get an answer there than here
<torzzlejumz> tiedätkö te jos asentaa staar wars battlefront 2 pitääks mitä tehä
<torzzlejumz> asentaa suoraan vaan
<yakc> mut wine on wine, sekin on hyvä muistaa :)
<torzzlejumz> wine voi kokeilla :)
<yakc> itse kirosin sitä ties miksi kun asentelin wineasio ajureita
<torzzlejumz> itse asenan st battlefront
<yakc> loppuen lopuksi sit jostain löytyi viimein sellaiset tarpeeksi lähelle menneet ohjeet, että pysty soveltaa loput
<raveendra_> Myrtti: but nobody is answering me there :(
<zuti> yakc: juu... ei kyllä hirveästi hymyilytä kun tuon kanssa nykyään tappelee
<zuti> ennen tuota äänipuolen suurta muutosta, tuntui että tämähän sujuu jo hyvin...
<zuti> pulseaudion kun heivaisi, niin varmaan helpottaisi, mutta kun eipä sitä oikein voi nykyään tehdä
<zuti> varsinkin kun käyttää gnome3:sta
<yakc> gnome 3 kans itsellä
<yakc> mua on vaivannut tässä välillä sellainen ennalta arvaamaton jäätyminen, että toi top bar ja title barit häviää
<yakc> ja lisäksi command line ei toimi niin ei voi reboottaa shelliä
<zuti> heh... hyvin pelaa :)
<yakc> voi kyllä johtua koneesta koska tää on aivan törkeä nuhis
<zuti> itsellä ei ole kyllä ollut ongelmia, muuta kuin se että kone ei saa sammutettua kaikkia palveluita kun on ollut pitkään päällä. pakko vetää päävirrat pois
<zuti> vähän kylmää kyytiä kun on kaksi ssd:tä raid0:na... joskus napsahtaa vielä :)
<yakc> joo
<yakc> http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2010/02/how-to-use-multiple-versions-of-wine-in.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/39zhca -> How To Use Multiple Versions of Wine in Ubuntu
<yakc> tollasesta voisi kyllä olla hyötyä sulle
<yakc> kun ainakin sellainen muistikuva on, että pelien suhteen toinen toimii lapasella ja toinen rukkasella
<zuti> juu... tuota on tullut mietittyä. mutta siinä on sitten se, että se rajoittaa ne toimivat winet ennen viime kesää julkaistuihin.
<zuti> pitää vielä hetki takoa päätä seinään :)
<zuti> näytti olevan tuo pulseaudion mykkäkoulu 1.4 bugilistan kärjessä kun winehq:ta vilkaisi
<zuti> sehän ei kyllä meinaa että sitä korjataan. sanovat vain että käytä jotakin muuta :)
<zuti> tuossa playonlinuxissa on se ongelma, että se taitaa käyttää erillisiä wine prefixejä jokaiselle asennukselle, ja kun itse olen keskittänyt kaikki pelit steamiin, niin pitäisi sitten asennella tuo joka versioon
<yakc> aa, no ehkä sitäkin silti voisi kokeilla
<zuti> hjuu
<yakc> tai jos äänet ei toimi niin kyllähän se on sitten jo aika sama pitääkö asennettuna sellaisia
<zuti> tarpeeksi epätoivoinen kun on, niin vt-d -virtualisointia värkkäämään. johan pyörii sohtat :)
<yakc> tuli mieleeni, että kerran oon winellä yrittänyt peliä asentaa
<yakc> sekin kaatui johonkin drm juttuihin
<yakc> tai tollanen lapsielle joku esikoulupeli
<yakc> mut mun kokemukset asiasta on 100% negatiivisia :D
<zuti> oho... niihinkinkö jo moista ympätty :)
<zuti> aika hyvin nuo toimivat, mitä itse olen keräillyt. isoin ongelma on ollut äänet, ja sitten se että jotkut tahtovat väkisin koodata jotakin dotnet 4.0:aa käyttäen
<heikki_> moro
<teamahma> Hei
<zuti> voi hitsin hitsi
<teamahma> Huomasin tässä juuri että Ubuntu 11.10 ei tule synapticcia oletuksena. Interesting...
<heikki_> onks hyvää voddlerin kaltaista palvelua joka toimii Linuxila
<heikki_> joo ei tule synapticcia, minä asensin sen jälkeenpäi
<zuti> headwebbi voi ehkä jossakin tapauksissa toimia kenties
<heikki_> mjaa
<zuti> voddlerihan on pepusta kyllä kaiken maailman salapalveluidensa kanssa :)
<heikki_> ok kokeillaan
<heikki_> aijaa :D
<zuti> se wanha standalone softa oli kiva, mutta nyt kun pitää windows/mäkillä olla joku prosessi pyörimässä taustalla, niin sai luvan lähteä
<heikki_> joo
<teamahma> heikki_, joo jälkeenpäin se näemmä täytyy asentaa... Menee mielestäni liian pitkälle tämä "helppokäyttöisyys". Asetusten säätökin on vaikeutunut entisestään (mielestäni)...
<teamahma> Olisiko muuten viisasta käyttää ei ylläpitäjä käyttäjätiliä normaalisti. Tosin en tiedä miten tuo "ylläpitäjä" eroaa tavallisesta kun sudotus tapahtuu aivan samalla tavalla
<tumppu> normaalikäyttäjällä ei ole sudo-oikeutta
<tumppu> joten ei se tyhmää olis
<teamahma> Ahaa, eli tuota "ylläpitäjää" voikin siis käyttää aivan normaalisti
<tumppu> sama siinä kuin windowsin ylläpitäjän kanssa
<tumppu> jos joku saa salasanan käsiinsä voi tehdä koneella mitä tykkää
<teamahma> Aivan muuten, koetin sudottaa jotain niin pyysi salasanaa, vaikken sitä edes ollut asettanut. Eli ilmeisesti ei sudo-oikeutta
<tumppu> siis sudo-oikeus tarkoittaa sitä, että voit suorittaa komennon jonka edessä on sudo
<tumppu> jos normikäyttäjä yrittää, tulee virheilmoitus että oikeudet eivät riitä
<teamahma> Minulla se pyysi salasanaa, muttei hyväksynyt rootin salasana
<tumppu> ubuntulla?
<n1ko> ei sen kuulukkaan hyväksyä muuta salasanaa kuin käyttäjän
<teamahma> Tai en nyt muista, mutta pointtina oli se että estäisikö paremmin omia hölmöilyjä... :P
<n1ko> man sudo
<tumppu> muistanko väärin kun en muista ikinä törmänneenin root-salasanaan ubuntun kanssa
<teamahma> n1ko siis ei hyväksynyt pääkäyttäjän salasanaa
<n1ko> ei kuulukkaan
<n1ko> vaan kuten sanottua sen käyttäjän jona sudoa ajoit
<n1ko> tumppu: et muista, sitä ei ole defaulttina määritelty
<teamahma> Mutta sillä käyttäjällä ei edes ollut salasanaa
<n1ko> eikös salasanaton käyttäjä ole nykylinuxeissa disabloitu
<n1ko> jotenkin tuntuu että sulla menee nyt jotkut vellit ja soosit sekasin
<teamahma> Ei oman kokemukseni mukaan kun juuri sitä kokeilin
<teamahma> Sekin on mahdollista
<tumppu> oisko kyse vaan siitä, että autologin käytössä
<tumppu> eli salasana on mut sitä ei vaan kysytä normikirjautumisessa
<n1ko> luultavasti
<teamahma> Ei ollut autologinia, enkä käyttäjää tehdessä määritellyt salasanaa
<teamahma> Näkyy nykyään olevan myös tuo "Vieras" jonka tiedostot menevät temppiin
<teamahma> Siis 11.10
<n1ko> voisin lyödä asiasta vetoa, mutten jaksa nyt asiasta väitellä. sovitaan vaikka että olet asiassa jollain ihmeen kaupalla onnistunut :)
<teamahma> Kokeile?
<n1ko> ei oo missään laitteessa sopivaa deskariympäristöä, oletan että teit sillä gnomen user-kilkuttimella
<teamahma> Joo Unity ikkunaohjelmana, teema vakio, vakio taustakuva jne.
<teamahma> Olen yleensäkin ollut kustomoinnin ihmelapsi
<gildean> tumppu: ubuntussa ei oo vakiona root-käyttäjällä salasanaa
<crizzy> pitäsköhän sitä itekkin ehkä vaihtaa taustakuva :D
<crizzy> kaikki oletusta.. liian kiire tehdä töitä
<teamahma> Ensin en tuota Unityä oikein ottanut omakseni, mutta nyt kun kävin pitkästä aikaa asetuksilla "classic (gnome)" työpöydällä niin hirveältähän se näytti
<crizzy> tottunu niinpaljon tohon hakuun jo ettei jaksa selata menuja
<ninnnu> mutta ainakin se toimi
<mjr> se gnome 3:n classic-ympäristö on kyllä kehnompi kuin gnome 2 koskaan ;)
<tumppu> mut gnome3 on tosi kiva muokkaamatta
<tumppu> vaikkakin ny mul on kde
<ninnnu> unity oli kaks tuntia kiroilua ku piti tiistaina lukea pdf:iä
<tumppu> se vaatii vaan viikon-kaks et saa mieleisekseen
<tumppu> unitystä mä en oo oikein ikänä tykänny
<teamahma> Joo totuttelua se vaati vähän aikaa
<teamahma> Mjr: tuo on muuten totta
<crizzy> pelkkää kuraa gnome2 ja fallback
<crizzy> tajua mikä niissä roskissa viehättää
<teamahma> Ehkäpä se on vaan totuttelukysymys sekin. Gnome 3 en oikeastaan ole sellaisenaan kokeillut.
<crizzy> en jaksanu koskea linuxiin 5-6 vuoteen ennenku unity tuli
<crizzy> hud vielä ni perfecto, mut ei uskalla vielä päivittää
<crizzy> :)
<tumppu> mut kaveri puhu uutenavuonna asentaan archin ja kde:n
<crizzy> aika turhaketta distroralli
<tumppu> mä oon kiertäny syksyn aikana puolenkymmentä
<teamahma> Itse käytin muutaman kuukauden lubuntua kun "surkea unity tuli" Lubuntun paneeli sekoili rajusti enkä tiennyt miten korjaan sen niin asennin Ubuntun ja ero olikin sitten muutenkin kuin bugin osalta kuin yöllä ja päivällä.
<crizzy> jos kaikki distroväkertäjät pistäis energiansa oikeiden softien tekemiseen ni ehkä linuxillekin olis joku oikea photoshop
<crizzy> saman roskan pakkaaminen eri logolla on vähän turhaa hommaa
<teamahma> Osittain pitää paikkaansa, mutta ainakin täällä on yksi läppäri jossa ubuntu ei pyöri, mutta lubuntu toimii
<yakc> gnome 3 on kyllä ihan kiva
<yakc> unity on kyllä mun mielestä vakaampi
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-23
<AirMan> jo on merkillistä. yöllä räpsähti sähköt poikki ja nyt ubuntu on hukannut näytön resoluution. ei löydy edes listalta.
<AirMan> hienoa. uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen näytön resoluutio löytyi, mutta verkko hävisi. piti käynnistää vielä kerran uusiksi, että kaikki toimii.
<AirMan> paitsi nyt tuossa paneelissa näkyy kymmenen kelloa.
<yakc> :D
<yakc> http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=1975.0
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/OZDQs7 -> AV Linux 5.0.3 ISO Released!
<crizzy> ..
<crizzy> niin ajanhukkaa
<yakc> mikä
<crizzy> tommoset pilipalidistrot
<yakc> no riippunee mihin sitä käyttää
<czr> imo naytti ihan patevalta
<elias_a> crizzy: Mistä tahansa distrosta joutuu vaativassa audiokäytössä vaihtamaan kernelin.
<elias_a> crizzy: Joten miksi ei saman tien käyttäisi tarkoitukseen tehtyä distroa?
<Myrtti> kuten Ubuntu Studiota
<harto> vihjatkaas jostain hyvästä kaupallisesta kotimaisesta linux-tuesta
<harto> vai onko semmosia?
<tale> harto: Minulta saa hyvää tukea. Maksua vastaan.
<MasterJ_> ubuntu foorumi :) tosin maksuton
<harto> tale: no saat pari kymppiä ku kerrot miks mun vahvarista tarttee tällä asennuksella laittaa volumet paljon kovemmalle kun edellisellä asennuksella. jotain random ääniin liittyviä pakettejahan olen joidenkin random ohjeiden mukaan jompaan kumpaan asennukseen asennellut jotta saan äänilähtöjä sillattuna. samaan probleemaan saattaa liittyä myös se että välillä avatessani ääniä käyttävää sovellusta master-taso putoaa itsekseen 
<harto> :D
<tale> harto: Hinnat löytyy webbisivulta. 37 euroa tunti. Sulta varmaan haluaisin maksun etukäteen.
<tale> harto: Ilmaiseksi voin kertoa, että sovellukset osaavat muuttaa äänitasoa. Eli kun ohjelma A käynnistyy, se vääntää ääniä kovemmalle. Kun ohjelma B käynnisty, se vääntää ääniä vaimeammalle. Lopputulos on sekava. Asenna mixeri ja säädä siitä äänet joka välissä haluamiksesi.
<harto> no ton takia kiinnostikin se maksullinen tuki, kun eihän ketään kiinnosta tällaista paskaa alkaa selvittelemään
<Kurko> harto: käytätkö pulseaudiota?
<harto> en tiedä
<Kurko> pulseaudiossa ainakin on mahdollisuus confata niin että ohjelmat ei säädä master kanavan voimakkuutta
<harto> no joo mut suurempi ongelma on tosiaan se et se voimakkuus on naurettavan pieni vaikka mittarissa lukis 100%
<Kurko> ubuntussa se on tosin jo valmiiksi niin conffattu noin joissai muissa distroissa ei..
<harto> joo edellisessä asennuksessa kaikki toimikin hienosti mut tässä on joku fiba
<Kurko> sitte tulis mieleen että mixeristä on joku tarpeellinen kanava hiljasella..
<harto> no ainakin kaikki mitä alsamixer näyttää on täysillä
<harto> jotain tässä on pahasti vituillaan kun tuo ilmoitusalueen ääniasetus-palikkakin on sellasessa tilassa ettei sillä voi tehdä mitään, edes säätää ääntä
<czr> harto, perhekanava.
<harto> ?
<Mkaysi> !language
<lubotu3> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<harto> ai oho, sori :D
<harto> sitä vaan aina huomaamattaan kiihtyy kohdatessaan tietoteknisiä ongelmia joiden alkuperästä ei oo mitään hajua
<harto> no hyvin oon tän kanssa elelly jo monta kuukautta ni eiköhän muutama lisääkin vielä mene
<harto> sit taas uus versio ja uudet ongelmat
<harto> ja tale, sinuna ottaisin nettisivuiltas pois noi soittamalla meille hyväksyn ehdot -hassuttelut
<tale> http://naurunappula.com/876411/poliiseilla-ei-ole-parempaakaan-tekemista.png
<tale> harto: Missä nettisivulla sellaisia on?
<harto> ai oho, ei ollutkaan sun sivut
<tale> harto: Pyydätkö oikein anteeksi kun minua syyttä solvasit?
<harto> en
<tale> harto: Lähde sitten pitkälle kävelyretkelle lyhyelle laiturille.
<smoinen> harto: http://linux-tuki.fi/ tarjoaa kaupallista tukea. en ole itse käyttänyt.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/2vlw0g -> Asiantuntijan apua tarjolla - Linux-tuki.fi
<harto> smoinen: kiitos vinkistä, just semmonen mitä etsinkin
<czr> harto, http://linux.fi/wiki/Tuki googlen tuloksista
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/fc5ygb -> Tuki – Linux.fi
<czr> siel on toiki listattuna mut on muitakin
<Mirv> kuten myös http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Tukipalvelut
<kirvesAxe> Hmm... ongelmaa saada JRE toimimaan firefoxissa, ideoita miten ratkaista?
<kirvesAxe> "sudo update-alternatives --all" oli jonkun vinkki #täällä asiasta muta se antoi about 15 eri kohtaa jotka tuntui liittyvän asiaan missä pitäis valita useammasta vaihtoehdosta joku eikä mitään hajua missä niistä pitäis valita ja mikä...
<Myrtti> kirvesAxe: kaikki missä mainitaan java, valitaan sun, jos tarkoituksena on saada se virallinen java toimimaan
<Tm_T> Myrtti: entä jos ja kun sunin javaa ei saa enää canonicalilta? (;
<Tm_T> nimim meinaa pistää firman sisäisen repositoryn tuota varten ihan
<mjr> update-java-alternatives on pelkän javan säätöjä varten
<Tm_T> juu
<mjr> ja joo, nykyään ei kai java-appletit toimi repoista tulevalla sun-jdk:lla jos sitä tulee enää ollenkaan
<Tm_T> meinaan vaan että java-maailma on siirtymässä puoliväkisin pois sun/oracle suunnalta /:
<mjr> icedtea-plugin -paketissa on vapaa java-applettitoistin
<Myrtti> minähän en ole mitään tällaista sitten suositellut, mutta jotkut kuulema...  https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/isLgBR -> flexiondotorg/oab-java6 - GitHub
<mjr> evt kuinka kattavasti se toimii, sampopankissa ei varmaan mutta kyllä sillä jotkut visan pelit toimi ;)
<czr> hieman sivuun topikista, mut onko kukaan tietoinen mistaan kerneliversiosta joka alustais laitteistoa rinnakkain?
<elias_a> Myrtti: Niin että jotkut isot pojat tekevät noin? :P
<Myrtti> niin en minä mutta muut
<czr> en minäkään.
<elias_a> Jaakko Jokumuu
<czr> meh. buuttiaika 4.9 sekuntia.
<kirvesAxe> mjr, ja sampo on atm se suurin ongelma BD
<teamahma> Vaihda pankkia, problem solved ^^ ja sano vielä syyksi nettipankin toimimattomuus. Itse käyttäisin virtualboxia luultavasti.
<Myrtti> ei millään pahalla mutta "vaihda pankkia" ei ole kaikille vaihtoehto. Itse olen vaihtanut kaikki mahdolliset tilit mitä tarttee päivittäin käyttää pois Sampopankista mutta opintolainat ja kuolinpesän tilit joita valitettavasti ei joko pysty siirtämään ollenkaan tai se on tehty liian vaikeaksi, jää
<kirvesAxe> teamahma, se on ollut kyllä mielessä ihan vakavasti, oikeastaan on jo vuoden ollut listalla asioita jotka "pitäis tehdä" että ottaa selvää mihin siirtyy... niiden kilpailuttaminen omatoimisesti vaan vaatisi paneutumista ;/
<crizzy> op / nordea / tapiola
<crizzy> heitä kolikolla
<crizzy> joka pankista saa varmasti paremman tarjouksen lainoille / whatever onkaan ku sanot vaan että menee hermo sampoon
<crizzy> onneks ei oo lainoja.. pysty nordeallekin näyttämään keskaria heti ekalla kerralla kun ei hommat toiminu :)
<Mkaysi> Kolme pankkia, kaksi puolta kolikossa.
<Mkaysi> Vai onko Nordea, että kolikko jää pystyyn keskelle?
<crizzy> no en vissiin ollu tarpeeks hyvätulonen heitin asiakkaaks
<Echramath> Ei kai ne kumminkaan voi mitään jos käyttelytilin vie mäelle.
<Echramath> Kun vaan lainat maksaa?
<crizzy> tuli vaan vittuilua luottokorttihakemuksista "et sä tämmösiä saa" jne
<crizzy> Echramath: juu ei
<andyn> oneiric kadotti keräämänsä akkuprofiilin, yhyy.
<andyn> litteää viivaa näyttää
<xenddorf> someone with an ubuntu 11.10 ?
<xenddorf> to test my homebuild 3D game http://xenddorf.free.fr/game/ ?
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/vQVnUT -> B R I C K
<zuti> mjaa... kappas. tuo winen puukotettu multimedia branch on näemmä päivittynyt 1.4-versioon. ja toimii pulseaudion kanssa jopa. sinne meni ilta civ5:n "testailuun" :)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-24
<czr> zuti, kylla civ5 kai on ennenkin jotenkuten toiminut
<zuti> czr: kyllähän se on toiminut, mutta ei itsellä ainakaan äänien kanssa. hirveää pärinää vain kaikki, ja tuntuivat toistuvan melkein 2x nopeudella
<czr> ai. mul toimi ihan ok. lucidilla ainakni
<czr> leader-animaatiot ei toiminu ihan niin hyvin. ei juminu, mut oli aika roskannakoista.
<zuti> civ4:llä oli jotakin shaderiongelmia vanhalla koneella, niin siinä oli myös nuo animaatiot vähän mitä oli.
<zuti> olet ihan tuoreimmalla winellä ja pulseaudion kanssa pelaillut?
<czr> enpas tuota muista heti. lucidissa ei ole tuoreinta mitaan :-). vilkasen wine-version, hetko.
<czr> 1.3.28 nayttais olevan himassa
<zuti> heh. juu, viime kesänä päivittivät tuon winen äänipuolta ja sen myötä poksahti itsellä pulseaudio siinä
<zuti> taitaa tuo 28 oli jo niitä uudempia versiota
<czr> voi olla et oon ottanu jostain winehq:sta
<czr> muistaakseni yritin saada eve:a joskus toimimaan
<zuti> saako tuossa vielä valita sen ääniajurin itse winecfg:ssä?
<zuti> silloin kun se optio katosi, niin ei hyvä heilunut :)
<czr> hetko, katotaas. vahan hankalaa etana mut pfft. there is no limit to what I can't do.
<zuti> mutta siinä mielessä tuo multimedia branch ihan kiva omalla kohdalla, kun psychonauts, civ5 ja portal2 ollut testipeleinä, ja kaikissa ollut äänet rikki/poissa. nyt tuolla buildilla toimii jokaisessa
<czr> hmm. ei tykanny winecfg nyt tunneloidusta X:sta. voin vilkaista illalla jos oikeasti tarvis.
<zuti> eipä tuolla väliä niin
<zuti> mietin vain että mikä se versionumero siinä .25 ja .30 välillä oli joka omalla kohdalla oli se kriittisin :)
<mlpug> mulla on tuossa paketissa uusi AMD64bit kone jossa joku windowssi
<mlpug> kannattaako ottaa 64bit vai 32bit versio
<mlpug> download saitilla näkyy lukevan että 32 recommended. mitä 64bit kanssa voittaa tai häviää
<ninnnu> jos sulla on 4GB+ RAMia niin 64bit on suositeltava, mutta kyllä PAE:n kanssa 32bit osaa myös käyttää 4+ gigaa.
<czr> mlpug, 64-bittisenä laskentateho ja muistinkulutus ovat molemmat korkeampia
<mlpug> entäs dual bootti, onko kuinka suoraviivaista jättää se windows sinne odottelemaan versus jättää se windows pois
<czr> perussovelluksissa ei ole hirveästi iloa suuremmasta laskentatehosta.
<ninnnu> Huhu kertoo että 64bittisenä ei enää tule isommin päänsärkyä
<czr> jos ei käytä kaupallisia softia
<czr> jos käyttää niin suurin osa niistä on 32-bittisiä ja sit tulee kaikenlaista ylimääräistä vaivaa
<mjr> kyllä nekin oikeesti tapaa toimia
<czr> nimim. tuen tällaista ympäristöä töissä
<czr> no, esim eaglen 6-version päivitys vaati käsin kääntämistä
<czr> tyyliin, libssl yms kaverit
<czr> mikä oli "hyvin mukavaa"
<czr> piti toki krossata 32-bittiseksi samalla.
<czr> kotikäyttäjä harvemmin käyttää kaupallisia linux-softia
<mlpug> kaupallista? kai flash vastaavat restricted toimii moitteettomasti. ei sen kaupallisempaan softaan taida olla tarvetta
<czr> flash toiminee ihan hyvin nykyään.
<mjr> flashista on myös 64-pittinen nykyään (joskaan evt repoista) jos sitä nyt haluaa
<mlpug> no laitan sitten 64bittisen niin on sekin sitten kokeiltu. jos ilmenee ongelmia niin sitten taannun 32bittiseen. tuossa näkyy olevan 6GB muistia
<ath_> Paras tapa asentaa Flash on käyttää Ubuntun Partners-repoa. Sieltä tulee 64bit automaattisesti.
<czr> 6 gigaa riittaa mainiosti 64-bittiselle kyl
<mjr> jos on 6 gigaa muistia niin ei helvetissä 32-bittistä linuxia
<mjr> ath_, vautsivau
<ninnnu> mjr: Mulla on 8GB ja 32bit...
<ninnnu> (Osittain koska kaks kuukautta sit oli vielä 4GB)
<tumppu> mullon 3GB ja 64bit
<tumppu> oottaa toista kolmee gigaa
<ath_> Minä en ole käyttänyt 32 bittistä enää nuijasodan jälkeen. :)
<czr> virtuaalikoneisiin yleensa laitan 32-bittisen
<czr> mahtuu paremmin cacheihin
<czr> tosin on kyl yksi dual-core 64-bittinen mis on vain 256 MiB muistia ja 64-bittinen linux.
<n1ko> miten 32bittinen mahtuu paremmin cachein?
<n1ko> cacheihin
<czr> rakenteet on pienempia
<n1ko> puhutaan prosenteista
<czr> long = 4 tavua kahdeksan sijaan. samoin pointterit
<n1ko> marginaalinen vaikutus
<mjr> ninnnu, 32-bittinen alkaa olla huono idea kyl jo parin kieppeillä, joskin viimeistään neljän...
<ninnnu> mjr: mä en halunnut päänsärkyä
<ninnnu> 32bit oli todettu toimivaksi, ja PAE on ystävä :P
<ninnnu> Mutta kai mä 12.04:n myötä vaihdan 64bittiseen
<n1ko> pae:sta ei oo mitään lohtua kun tarviit softalle yli 3GB
<ninnnu> Sitten jännitetään että kui Wine-Steam toimii
<ninnnu> n1ko: En mä tarvi yksittäiselle softalle yli 3GB
<n1ko> etkö? onpas kevyitä softia
<n1ko> mulla vie pelkkä selain usein enemmän. Kehitysympäristöstä puhumattakaa
<czr> sen takia et mitaan nopeuseroa huomaakaan
<n1ko> nopeuseroa missä?
<ninnnu> Terminaali, Pidgin, Firefox, Wine + Source-peli tossa on kai raskain kombo mitä näkee. Noista ei mikään tarvi yksin 3GB+
<n1ko> puhutko 32 bit vs 64 bit erosta? Sitä on ihan riittävästi benchmarkattu ja kuten sanoin ero on marginaalinen
<czr> 32/64-bit rakenteiden mahtuminen cacheihin
<n1ko> ja usein 64 bittisen hyväksi
<n1ko> jos kiinnostaa niin googleta
<czr> benchmarkkaan aina tarkeat kuormat ennen tuotantoa, joten ei tarvi hirveasti googlettaa tassa tapauksessa
<mjr> PAE on aika vihollinen
<mlpug> ubuntueyecandy wikisivulla lukee, että sivu käsittelee vanhaa versiota. suomen wikin compiz sivut puhuu 7.10 versiosta.  miten saa wobbly windows, rotating cube yms efectit onko niitä enää saatavana
<Myrtti> on, asennat ccsm:n
<Myrtti> compizconfig-settings-manager
<mlpug> nyt etenen partitioinnissa. ennenvanhaan siellä oli /, /home, /use/local, swap jne. Nyt ei näy swapia ollenkaan. Tarviiko nykyään enää swappia?
<mlpug> kyllä on maailma mennyt nykyaikana villiksi
<crizzy> tarvii.. swap ja /
<mlpug> ei anna sellaista vaihtoehtoa kun se listaa "liitoskohdat" partitioille
<crizzy> on jo swap-partitio?
<gildean> oisko suomeks sivuutus?
<mlpug> eikun laitan kaikki uusiksi. loin kolme partitiota ihan scrathista: 500GB, 498GB ja 2GB. tarkoitus oli liittää 2GB swapiksi, mutta ei näy sellaista vaihtoehtoa tuossa
<tale> mlpug: Sun pitää tehdä 2 Gtavun levyosio, jonka käytöksi valitset sivutus eli swap.
<mlpug> voi olla suomeksi sivuutus, mutta tarjottulista ei ole suomea vaan lista polkuja: /,  /home,   /use/local, jne
<mlpug> tale, juu sitä just yritän, mutta listalla ei näy käyttömahdollisuutta swap
<tale> mlpug: Millä listalla?
<Myrtti> riippuu mihin formaattiin formatoit sen osion
<mlpug> se on mun ongelma, mutta menen takaisin sille masiinalle ja katson tarkemmin
<gildean> mlpug: valitsiko tiedostojärjestelmäksi swap?
<Myrtti> swap pitää olla swapformaattia
<mlpug> ok. sorry. joo taisin laitta ext4.
<mlpug> nonni moi taas
<mlpug> tale, juu eli just noin se oli, että olin väärällä listalla. laitoin suomenkieliseksi niin se kostautui: käyttö ja liityntäpiste termit meni sekaisin
<mlpug> mutta nyt se installointi siellä etenee
<mlpug> format ja mountpoint olisi ollut tumpia
<mlpug> tutumpia
<Finnish> Miksiköhän nokian CS-15 tikku ei näy mitenkään nm-appletissa vaikka lsusbissa näkyy? Tosin 12.04 alla mutta on se ennen toiminu.. Joskus pitäny ejectoida sr1 mut nyt ei auta sekään
<skfin> Onko modem-manager käynnissä?
<skfin> Jaa quittasit
<cygnus0111> onko ja kaikki kuullut http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/yjlpI3 -> Ubuntu for Android | Ubuntu
<skfin> Olen joo
<Sysi> toi on silleen hauska ku miettii miten paljo unityä vastaan ollaan ja miten paljo puhelimet kuitenki on x86 rautaa perässä
<Sysi> tietenki joskun koko distro työympäristöineen on käytettävissä tuollain niin ihan loistava idea, etenki kuhan puhelinten tehot kasvaa vielä pykälän
<teamahma_> Mites muuten saisin nettitikun pelittämään vähän joustavammin. Eli tilanne: Kone sammuksissa, mutta tikku kiinni. Käynnistä tietokone tikun ollessa tuossa usb portissa. Nettitikku ei rupea toimimaan. (eli siis toimii vain jos antaa ensin tietokoneen käynnistyä ja iskee sitten tikun kiinni). Jonkunlainen usb re-scan siis?
<Tm_T> pitäisi selvittää miten se ei toimi
<teamahma_> Ei näy ollenkaan tuolla paneelissa
<teamahma_> Tietysti saisihan se automaattisestikin käynnistyä mutta jostain syystä täytyy aina klikata.
<teamahma_> Tm_T: Eli siis mitä tarkoitat tällä "selvittämisellä"?
<Tm_T> teamahma_: hmmm, pitäisi nähdä mitä kyseisestä laitteesta sanoo muunmuassa syslog silloin kun se ei toimi
<Tm_T> mun pitää painua unten maille, pahoittelen
<teamahma_> Kyllä muuten asia on niin ettei ole salasanaa pakko tässä 11.10 laittaa. Joku sitä täällä ihmetteli niin nytkun tarkistin niin tuossa lukee tuon käyttäjätilin kohdalla. "Salasana: Ei mitään"
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-25
<shanttu> mitenkäs tuon ramin käytön laita oikein on? niin tärkeää kuin se linuxilla kaiketi on niin harvemmin olen havainnut käytössä olevan edes 80% laitteesta riippumatta.
<n1ko> aika harvassa on linuxit mitkä ei yli 80% varaa. Suurinosa menee toki levycacheen jos sille ei ole oikeaa käyttöä
<shanttu> esim n900 on 256mb niin koskaan ei ole conky näyttänyt yli 200mb käyttöä. mietinpähän vaan kun olen harkinnut pitkään josko päivittäisi  netbookin ramin
<Sysi> kokeile vaikka virtuaalikoneella jossa on 512MB ajaa firefoxia muutamalla välilehdellä iltalehteä
<n1ko> en nyt muista miten conky tuon näytti, mutta jotkut ohjelmat ei vain näytä levycachetta ollenkaan
<n1ko> ja n900 swappaa aktiivisesti jotta siellä olisi koko ajan rammia uusia appeja varten
<n1ko> ja n900 kyllä hyötyisi lisärammista niin se ei swppaisi koko aikaa x)
<n1ko> ja oikeastaan mikä tahansa laite hyötyy,viimeistään tuossa levycachen muodossa
<Sysi> jos löytyy giga muistia niin ei välttämättä juuri hyödytä lisätä, toki jos raskaammin käyttää niin nykyhinnoilla kannattaa pariin gigaan päivittää
<n1ko> giga on kyllä tosi vähän johonkin netbookkiin
<n1ko> jos siinä ajaa jotain perusgnomea, saati kde:ta
<n1ko> ja päällä sitten vaikka thunderbird,firefox ja joku musasoitin
<Sysi> en sanois tosi vähän, muttei kyllä kovin paljoakaan nykyaikana
<n1ko> + että netbookkien levyt on lähes aina hitaita ja levycachen merkitys on suurempi kuin mitä ehkä perinteisessä koneessa
<n1ko> mulla oli netbook 2008 vai 2009 ja siinä ei riittäny 2gigaakaan
<n1ko> saati että ois kakutettua
<Sysi> mulla oli atom n270 niin se oli hidas ssd:lläkin vaikka muistia riitti
<n1ko> joku atomi tuossakin oli, ei pysty enää muistaan. Hidashan se oli, mutta sen jälkeen kun sen päästi swappaan piti viheltää peli poikki :)
<n1ko> mutta kun miettii muistin hintaa niin on melko no-brainer
<Sysi> mulla ei ainakaan ssd:llä tainnu koskaan olla swappia..
<shanttu> Tuntuu että gnome-shell kuluttaa enemmän muistia läppärissä kuin netbookissa. hyvin jaksaa puörittää kyllä mutta jos on enemmän tabeja auki niin alkaa hidastelemaan
<shanttu> selaimena firefox
<Sysi> paljonko muistia?
<shanttu> 1 giga
<shanttu> Sysi, sama prossu kuin sinulla
<n1ko> Ei kannata luottaa tuntumaan kun asia on helposti mitattavissa
<Finnish> Mikä on järkevin tapa asentaa google chrome?
<heikki> oliskohan https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/Je25NI -> Chromium - Stable Channel : “Chromium Builds” team
<Finnish> Kokeillaan
<jaywink> Chrome <> Chromium :P
<heikki> toki
<jaywink> chromium omaan mieleen, kunhan huomautin ;)
<heikki> eipä taida noissa kovin paljoa eroa olla
<Finnish> Jeps, latautuu ja asentuu
<jaywink> eipä juuri, Chromea muistaakseni koskee joku rajoittavampi lisenssi tms?
<mjr> joo, siinä on jokunen suljettu palikka, niinku pdf-lukija ja flash
<heikki> ja tavarmerkkijutut
<heikki> kai chromiumillakin flash toimii jotenkin, ei ole kyllä kokemusta
<jaywink> toimii, asentaa vain plugarin
<Myrtti> en kyllä näe mitään syytä asentaa chromium-dailysta, mutta oonkin outo
<heikki> jaao nkos se ihan ubuntun virallisissakin repoissa
<jaywink> eikös chromium ole ihan software centerissä?
<jaywink> joo
<heikki> oletin ettei ole kun kerran kysyttiin :)
<heikki> no sit mun ohje oli kyllä aika outo
<jaywink> jos haluaa elää reunalla niin daily sit :)
<heikki> toi oli kuitenkin stable-urli
<Finnish> I still prefer Firefox
<jaywink> daily = daily build?
<Finnish> Naamakirja ei päästä messengeriinsä, blaah
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-26
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/K-9_Mail
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/onNMBa -> 2x09 K-9 Mail - Viikon VALO #61 | Viikon VALO
<Newa> tulipas tänään säädettyä tovi saksankielen oikolukua lucidin openofficeen, onnistui lopulta
<Newa> tuloksena taisi tulla yksi uusi ubuntu-käännynnäinen lipaston kieltenopiskelun puolelta :)
<tale> Newa: Eikös se vaan valita oikolukukieli ja se sitten toimii?
<Newa> piti saada die/das/der tarkistus kans
<Newa> joka johti LanguageToolin jäljille
<Newa> http://www.qaiku.com/go/ewuu/
<Newa> joka tarkoitti javan päivittämistä sunin versioon
<Newa> hieman kun jumppasi niin alkoi toimia :)
<yakc> ~$ yle-dl areena.yle.fi/video/1330208074568
<yakc> /usr/local/bin/rtmpdump-yle: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<yakc> mitähän sitten tehdään?
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<yakc> no niinpä tietenkin, kiitän
<zuti> käyttääkös kukaan ubuntussa tuota "virallista" chromen repositoryä?
<zuti> tuumailin, että kun itselle tulee tuo dev-versio, 19.xxx, niin siinä on selaimen oma mediapuoli ihan sotkussa ollut nyt jonkin aikaa, että onkohan omassa käyttiksessä jotakin poikittain vai onko tuossa chromen 19-versiossa joku bugitus.
<zuti> katselin jostakin trackerista, että ainakin muutamia viikkoja sitten oli ollut tuon tyylisestä ongelmasta puhetta, mutta olivat jo sulkeneet tapauksen
<zuti> lähinnä se, että html5 videossa äänet toistuvat pätkivästi ja tuplanopeudella, ja sama homma selaimen toistamissa mp3-linkeissä
<zuti> esim. http://remix.kwed.org
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/kvrepU -> RKO: The Def Guide to C64 MP3 remakes. I bet you can't do this on a SID.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-18
<RZAFC> Hi
<elias_a> Päivää
<RZAFC> can someone help?
<Esa1939> Kaaah.. liekkö tuosta 12.04 mihinkkää..
<Esa1939> oottako käyttänneet
<n1ko> ei lie
<Esa1939> ka sammoo arvvuuttelin vuan pitäs veljelle laitella kun ei tule oikkee mittää tuon kanssa
<Esa1939> siinäpähä hyrrevvää minusta nähe
<jjo> olihan se ihan ok
<Myrtti> itsellä ei ollut ongelmia kun vielä sitä käytin, osin vielä toivoisin että en olis päivittänyt 12.10iin
<jjo> mä olen kyllä täysin tyytyväinen 12.10iin
<Myrtti> siskolla toimii kanssa hyvin, pl. Java joka taas on ihan oma ongelmansa
<jjo> mut 13.04 vähän pelottaa
<Esa1939> eikö sua java toimimmaan 12.04? Kuitennii tarvihtoo jossai vaiheessa ja sitte tuas venksloommaa ees taas
<Myrtti> minä en, noi chromen webappsit ei ihan paikkaa sitä aukkoa minkä API-muutokset jätti rikkomalla muitten tekemät sovellukset
<Myrtti> Esa1939: tapauskohtaista, itsellä toimi ja toimii hyvin, onnistuin vaan Rikkomaan Jotain siskon koneesta ja sillä ei toimi.
<jjo> no joo, mä en puolestani käytä javaa mihinkään muuhun kuin eclipsen ajamiseen ja siihenkin aika harvoin
<jjo> toisaalta pitäis kai ajella sitä vähän useamminkin
<jjo> eclipseä, ei javaa
<Esa1939> eipä tuo velipoika semmosia. perus jyyrräillyyn vuan, ku aina suapi kaiken sekotettuu
<Myrtti> Esa1939: jos ei Dansken kanssa asioi, niin Javan kanssa ei ole ongelmia. Harva tarvitsee sitä virallista Javaa jonka asentaminen on pikkuisen vaikeampaa, muuhun
<Esa1939> ei käytä danske bankkii onneksi
<jjo> ja danskekin on vissiin luopumassa siitä javasta
<jjo> tosin aikataulusta ei ole tietoa
<Esa1939> niihä tuosta oli jutttuu, mitähä lievät alunperinkkää siihe javan sotkenneet
<Myrtti> koska Tanskan valtio vaatii kaksitasoisen tunnistamisen joka on siellä toteutettu Javalla
<Myrtti> ja sieltä sitten peritty Suomeen sen ongelmat
<Esa1939> jaa nii
<jjo> eikös osuuspankillakin ole nyt kaksitasoinen tunnistaminen käytössä ihan ilman javaa
<jjo> tosin välillä ihan pikkasen korpeaa käydä hakemassa puhelinta laskuja maksellessa
<Esa1939> pittää lähtee sörkkäämään tuota
<jjo> vaikka samahan se on googlen 2-stepilläkin
<Myrtti> jjo: on, mutta Tanskan vaatimusmäärittelyt ilmeisesti pakotti Javaan
<jjo> eli hyvin lobattu/määritelty
<Myrtti> juurikin näin
<Kilpuri> Nordealla on joku lisä tunnistus jos maksaa isoja laskuja, en tiedä / muista missä se raja kulkee. (java ei liity tähän)
<Kilpuri> dansken aikataulu on "2013 kesällä."
<anger> IT-projekteissa tietenkin todellinen aikataulu saadaan kertomalla arvioitu kesto piillä
<anger> Hauska kyllä sinänsä toi javapluginin vaatiminen, käytännössä tietoturvan verukkeella vaaditaan käyttäjää asentamaan koneelleen yksi suurimmista tietoturva-aukoista
<Kilpuri> No vaikka siinä javassa ei olisi mitään vikaa, niin johan sekin on tietoturvaa vastaan, että otetaan ylimääräisiä osapuolia mukaan.
<Kilpuri> anger	IT-projekteissa tietenkin todellinen aikataulu saadaan kertomalla arvioitu kesto piillä  <--eli danske on ajatellut tohon hommaan menevän 2kk ja saavat sen joskus syksyllä valmiiksi (kesällä lupasivat)
<huudis> ostin auton
<huudis> pitäis vakuutukset kattoo
<huudis> onks hyvii vakuuutus vinkkei?
<huudis> kattelin että kaikki vitun kalliita
<Myrtti> o____0
<Tm_T> huudis: hei ja tervetuloa ubuntun suomenkieliselle tukikanavalle
<huudis> kiitti :D
<Kilpuri> #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<ubuntu-reenaaja> iltaa
<ubuntu-reenaaja> mulla ois tossa pöydällä 2 x 320 GB PATA (IDE) kiintolevyä, todnäk RAIDina olleet... nyt pitäis selvittää niiden kunto, ja olen yrittänyt ebay:stä ostetulla ulkoisella usb-adapterilla saada niitä näkymään Ubuntussa, mutta tuloksetta... mitenkäs noiden sielunelämää pääsisi tutkiskelemaan, onko niistä enää mihinkään?
<ubuntu-reenaaja> tollanen usb adapteri itse asiassa: http://dx.com/p/usb-sata-ide-cable-set-474
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VMRTEn -> USB SATA/IDE Cable Set - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<mlpug>  ubuntu-reenaaja, jos tiedot ei kiinnosta niin formatoi ne levyt ja se selviää siinä matkanvarrella, että tuleeko niistä hyviä
<ubuntu-reenaaja> jostain syystä en onnistunut siinäkään
<ubuntu-reenaaja> herjaa viskoo kun yritän formatoida
<mjr> oleellista lienee mitä herjaa
<mlpug> laita kiinni ja irroita ja katso komennolla dmesg tuleeko sinne jotain hyödyllistä tietoa
<mlpug> jos se ei mounttaannu, mutta näet dev tunnuksen niin mounttaa ne levyt ja kato df -T mikä tiedostojärjestelmä siellä o
<ubuntu-reenaaja> tutkitaanpas lisää
<mjr> jos ne on olleet satunnaisessa raidissa niin siellä saattaa olla joku linuxille outo raid-headeri eikä se suoraan tunnista sisältöä
<ubuntu-reenaaja> eikös noista pitäisi saada irti fs-tyypistä riippumatta # fdisk -l  käskytyksellä?
<ubuntu-reenaaja> saada irti jotain infoaÄ
<ubuntu-reenaaja> koitin saada tuon usb adapterin kanssa näkyviin 2,5" kiintolevyä, mutta sekään ei suostunut näyttämään mitään... eli voinee tuo usb sovitinkin olla kaputt
<ubuntu-reenaaja> em. 2,5" tuuman kiekko toimii kyllä nintendo wii:n kanssa ongelmitta..
<ubuntu-reenaaja> noh, menee myöhempään ajankohtaan tuon kanssa kikkailu... nyt nukkumaan! :)
<thaurwylth> Tuolle janarille pitää muistaa huomenna sanoa, kai se muisti kytkeä vehkeeseensä myös virran. Vai tarvitaanko sitä PATA-levyissä?
<mlpug> joo. ja kysyä että katsoiko kernel lokista, mitä tapahtuu kun sen laitteen liittää vai tapahtuuko mitään
<mlpug> olis aika relevanttia inputtia siihen mihin suuntaan tutkimuksia kannattaa viedä seuraavaksi
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-19
<anger> Jaha, julkaisua luvassa: http://www.htc.com/fi/ & http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Fibubot> http://www.htc.com/fi/ -> HTC / http://www.ubuntu.com/ -> Home | Ubuntu
<Tm_T> anger: toisistaan erillisiä julkaisuja, mutta hauska yhteensattuma
<Kilpuri> Miten noi ehtii lukea molemmat, kun niissä on minuutin ero.
<arsalanshah2012> hi every one
<arsalanshah2012> any one here?
<arsalanshah2012> 123 peoples but no answer
<tale> arsalanshah2012: Sad but true.
<jpsalova_> Better just ask the question, more interesting to answer a question than to report in ;)
<tale> arsalanshah2012: Still, reading channel topic might help.
<n1ko> mitäs jos pojat puhuttas suomea
<n1ko> kuiteski ubuntu-FI
<Iltsu> Hi arsalanshah2012, I'm sorry but this is finnish ubuntu support channel :d
<pesasa> Pitäiskö jonkun kertoa Canonicalille, että lähtölaskennan päättäminen tekstiin 00:00:00 ilman mitään sen kummempaa on vähän antikliimaksi.
<Myrtti> ongelmahan on lähinnä se että palvelin ei kestä kuormaa
<Myrtti> ilmeisesti
<Iltsu> :D
<pesasa> No sitten sille kannattaisi tehdä jotain.
<pesasa> Mutta se, että etusivu sanoo vaan 00:00:00, on vähän hölmöä. Laittaisivat sen tilalle vaikka linkin.
<teprrr> huh, puhuivat kauniista ja jostain jutuista ja samalla näyttivät deskiä, jossa kaikki widgetit/kuvakkeet oli aivan miten sattuu :)
<teprrr> vaan ihan mielenkiintoinen laitos kuites. pittäis tuota plasma activea testata tuolla nexus7:lla joskus kans.
<teprrr> vaan aika häkseiltä vielä vaikuttavat nuo systeemit, jos ei halua jyrätä koko järjestelmää nurin :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-20
<wave> http://i.imgur.com/DUiADPC.png Operassa Fontit jotenkin sekaisin. Osaisiko joku auttaa?
<Guest95984> ubuntu english channel?
<Tm_T> Guest95984: #ubuntu is in english
<Tm_T> this is finnish channel (:
<elias_a> Äh - Ubuntun päivittäminen 12.04:sta 12.10:iin kaatuu.
<elias_a> GUI ilmoittaa "sulkeutui yllättäen".
<elias_a> Onko muilla suomeksi käyttävillä sujunut päivittäminen OK?
<b_10> Osaisko joku kertoa mikä se sen nvidia-paketin nimi on Ubuntussa..? Joku sellanen "external drivers"-juttu..?
<inz> d
<inz> oho
<b_10> Siinä oli 4 jotain vaihtoehtoa, (2 erilaista, molemmat 2 kertaa), ja valikoin niistä toisen. Nyt kun boottasin, niin tää ei käynnistä työpöytää eikä mitään
<b_10> ainut mitä saan auki on terminaali ja mitä sen kautta aukeaa..
<b_10> Toinen mitä tein oli et asentelin jotain theme-juttuja. Sellanen ku ubuntu-tweaks ja sieltä laitoin yhen themen.. Poistin sen themen nyt käytöstä et sen ei kait pitäis olla sen vika..
<b_10> joka tapauksessa tuo yläpalkki ei käynnisty, eikä se vasen palkki.. Eikä tässä enää toimi se ikkunanvaihto (Ctrl-Alt-nuoli)..
<b_10> Jostain Compiz:n hajoamisesta se valitti ekan käynnistyksen yhteydessä.. Olisko tää vika sen Nvidia ajurin vai jonkun theme -asetuksen aiheuttama..?
<laite> b_10: sulla on siis kuitenkin graafinen työpöytä siinä päällä? (eli siis hiiri/ikkunoita yms.)
<b_10> laite: Joo.
<laite> veikkaisin että themen vika on siinä tapauksessa
<laite> yleensä jos ajurin asennuksessa jokin menee pieleen, ei käynnisty koko työpöytä
<b_10> Laitoin sen themen jo "pois päältä" sieltä ubuntu-tweaksista
<b_10> jonku system tray -errorin se heitti kanssa aluks
<b_10> Että kun piti olla niin tyhmä että asensin monta juttua samalla "ettei tarviis käynnistellä konetta montaa kertaa".. Nyt en tiiä missä se vika on :D
<b_10> Mut esim Alt-Tab ei vaihda enää ikkunaa ym.
<laite> b_10: koititko loggautua ulos ja uudestaan sisään sen jälkeen kun otit sen teeman pois käytöstä
<b_10> Joo käytin nyt konetta kiinni
<b_10> ei enää tullu Compiz-crashia tai sitä system tray -erroria, mutta ei ne sivupalkit vaan käynnisty
<b_10> eiku tulee ne
<b_10> No system tray detected on this system.
<b_10> Unable to start, exiting.
<b_10> Lisäks äsken en pystyny enää kirjottaa terminaaleihin tekstiä.. Ctrl-Alt-Deleten se tunnisti kyllä
<b_10> onko jotain sellasta komentoa millä sais nuo työpöytäasetukset takas defaultiksi?: )
<b_10> En haluais millään asentaa vielä koko Ubuntua uusiks
<heikkiket> kotikansion asetustiedostoja poistamalla yleensä pääsee takaisin defaultiks
<b_10> mitähän sieltä uskaltaa poistaa?
<heikkiket> siellä on semmoiset kansiot kuin .compiz ja .compiz-1
<heikkiket> niissä luulisi olevan osa compizin asetuksista
<heikkiket> joku paremmin Compizia tunteva voisi toki vahvistaa
<heikkiket> nykyään kai osa noista asetuksista on jossain rekistereissä
<b_10> Mistä saa selville jonkun ohjelman "oikean nimen"? Siis sen, jolla sen voi käynnistää terminaalista?
<b_10> Näkeekö sitä esim tuolta software-center:istä?
<jpsalova_> Ei ole nyt saatavilla, mutta jos siellä näkyy paketin sisältämät tiedostot, se on varmaankin jokin /usr/biniin päätyvä tiedosto.
<b_10> Kokeilin just guest- userilla ja sama ongelma sielläkin.. Eli ei vissiin liity noihin käyttäjäkohtaisiin asetuksiin?
<heikkiket> ohjelman oikean nimen saa selville, kun selvittää paketin nimen
<heikkiket> ja sitten sanoo dpkg -L paketinnimi
<heikkiket> tuo komento listaa kaikki tiedostot, joita kyseinen paketti asentaa
<heikkiket> katsot vaan, että mitä tiedostoja on /usr/bin -kansiossa
<heikkiket> tai jossain muussa bin-kansiossa
<heikkiket> tyyliin /usr/loca/bin
<mjr> tai jos se on käynnissä niin prosessilistaus voi auttaa, se graafinen tai terminaalissa ps x
<jpsalova_> Ja vielä siitä nvidia-paketista: sitä voi koittaa etsiä komentamalla esimerkiksi apt-cache search nvidia
<mjr> nvidia-current-updates taitaa olla se joka kannattaa, tulee vissiin päivityksiä siitä
<b_10> nvidia-current-updates -> "command not found"
<mjr> paketin nimi siis, ei komento
<b_10> heikkiket: En tiedä sitä paketin nimeäkään.. vain sen mitä lukee software-centerissä: "Additional Drivers"
<b_10> mjr: Ok, pistin lataukseen..
<b_10> Alunperin oli tarkotus saada läppärin kuva näkymään TV:ssä HDMI:n kautta.. Kenelläkään muulla onnistuneita yrityksiä?
<b_10> Ei auttanut tuo nvidia-current-updates:kaan. Sattuisko joku tietämään, että mikä tuo system tray on?
<b_10> "no system tray detected"
<b_10> ja mikä on sen ohjelman nimi, joka pyörittää tuota yläpalkkia, sivupalkkia ja esim noitten ikkunoitten "suurenna, pienennä, sulje" -nappuloita? Onko Compiz:lla mitään tekemistä tämän kanssa?
<heikkiket> on
<heikkiket> Compiz pyörittää oletus-Unityssä noita
<b_10> Miten sen voi kattoa et onko se päällä?
<b_10> :D
<heikkiket> ps -A näyttää kaikki käynnissä olevat prosessit
<heikkiket> Shift+PgUp rullaa ylös
<heikkiket> ja Shift+PgDn alas
<heikkiket> paketit voit etsiä hakutoiminnolla apt-cache search
<heikkiket> kun sanot vaikkapa apt-cache search additional drivers
<heikkiket> saat listauksen paketeista, joiden kuvauksissa on tuo merkkijono
<heikkiket> mun veikkaus on, että paketti, jota etsit on ubuntu-drivers-common
<heikkiket> mut en oo varma
<heikkiket> jos haluut tsekata, onko compiz päällä, filtteröi ps:n tuloksia
<heikkiket> vaikka näin: ps -A | grep compiz
<b_10> Tässä vähän tarkemmin, että mitä kaikkea suurinpiirtein asensin ennen boottausta, jonka jälkeen Ubuntu ei enää käynnistynyt normaalisti: 1) software-centeristä "Additional Drivers" -> Käynnistin sen, ja valitsin alimman vaihtoehdon, en tiedä mitä siinä luki -> joku tyyliin "Apply" tai "Install".. 2) Asensin tällasen themen: "http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo?content=140562" 3) Themeä varten asentelin jotain paketteja, mm. "
<b_10> ja se theme piti laittaa kansioon ~\.themes ja tuolta ubuntu-tweaks:in kautta sit laittaa päälle.. Mut tosiaan muilla usereilla on tällä samalla koneella sama ongelma.
<Zastin> en tiedä auttaako, mutta ootko kokeilu ottaa sen nvidian suljetun ajurin poissa?
<b_10> Zastin: En ihan ymmärtänyt, mutta siis poistin sen koko "Additional Drivers"-paketin sofware-centerin kautta.. Eikä auttanut (boottasin siinä välissä)
<Zastin> tarkotin sitä, että additional drivers kautta voi poistaa käytöstä sen ajurin minkä asensit
<b_10> heikkiket: Tuo löysi tuolla grep compizilla tällasen "1739 ?        00:00:00 compiz" mutta en nyt osaa tulkita tuota että onko se päällä vai ei
<b_10> Zastin: ..Aaa.. kato kun en osaa laittaa sitä päälle terminaalin kautta.. yritän parhaillaan. :)
<Zastin> jos oot poistanu sen kokonaan niin sitten varmaan kannattaa ensin asentaa uudelleen :)
<b_10> Zastin: Juu asensin jo ja epäilen että sen nimi on tuo "ubuntu-drivers-common"
<b_10> Satutko tietää miten sen vois avata..? Tuon paketin nimen perusteella
<Zastin> mun käsityksen mukaan on jockey tai vastaava
<heikkiket> sano dpkg -L ubuntu-drivers-common
<heikkiket> saat listan paketin tiedostoista
<heikkiket> sieltä löytyy myös binäärit
<heikkiket> ja toi sun saama tulos tarkottaa, et compiz on päällä
<Zastin> jockey-gtk
<heikkiket> koska toi ps-komento näyttää vain käynnissä olevat prosessit
<Zastin> jockey-gtk on pikaisella googletuksella komento millä saa auki tuon additional drivers ohjelman
<b_10> "is currently not installed" -> pitäiskö se asentaa?
<b_10> vai onko se joku eri ohjelma?
<Zastin> hmm.. jos oot kerta asentanu sen ohjelman uudelleen mistä oot asentanu ajurin niin sitten taitaa olla joku eri ohjelma
<b_10> sain tuon dpkg -L ubuntu-drivers-common avulla listattua tuon, mutta en silti tiedä, että miten se käynnistetään
<b_10> Se listas mm. sellasen kun "/var/lib/ubuntu-drivers-common"
<Zastin> https://debianhelp.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/screenshot-from-2012-04-20-102112.png
<Zastin> tuon näkönen ohjelma on jockey-gtk
<b_10> ei vitsi taitaa se olla sama
<b_10> :D
<b_10> No se sanoi että "is already the newest version".. eli se oli sittenkin tällä koneella jo. Sitten jos terminaalissa kirjottaa "jockey-gtk", niin se sanoo että "is currently not installed".. Eli sitä ei vissiin ainakaan tuolla komennolla saa auki
<Zastin> ok
<Zastin> itellä ei oo enää ubuntu konetta niin en pysty ite testailemaan
<Zastin> mikä versio ubuntusta sulla on?
<b_10> Satutko tietämään että miten voin yrittää käynnistää sen ohjelman, jos saan sen paketin listattua dpkg -L paketin_nimellä?
<b_10> 12.10 muistaakseni
<Zastin> jos siinä listassa on joku /usr/bin/(jotain) niin sellaiset yleensä on käynistyviä
<Zastin> tai /bin/(jotain)
<Zastin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/1028361
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1028361 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk claims to install but does not show as being installed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zastin> "Jokey-gtk does not exist anymore on Quantal. Its functionalities were merged in software-properties."
<Zastin> sudo software-properties-gtk
<Zastin> kokeile tuommosta
<Zastin> sitten siellä välilehti "Additional Drivers"
<Zastin> ilmeisesti 12.10 ei enää käytetä tuota jockey-gtk
<b_10> Additional Driversissa ei oo mitään
<b_10> Harmi kun tuo software-centerin kautta tuota ei saa päälle..
<Zastin> http://blog.chrisdlangton.com/index.php?article=46#.USTTV12aw1g
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0rBkO9 -> Installation or Upgrade To Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) | ToDo List | Guide & Tips
<Zastin> tuolla on jotain nvidian ajureiden asennuksesta 12.10:ssä
<Zastin> mut en tiedä auttaako sun ongelmaan kun jokin sekaisin
<Zastin> itellä loppuu tieto ja taito tässä asiassa :)
<b_10> joo.. :) Onko tuossa Live-CD:llä joku korjausvaihtoehto ? .. Tosin se Live-CD on Ubuntu 12.04..
<Zastin> hmm.. vieläkö ubuntussa käytetään /etc/X11/xorg.conf tiedostoa? Jos näin on niin mun käsityksen mukaan sen muuttaminen toiselle nimelle aiheuttaa sen, että kone määrittää uudelleen grafiikka asetukset ite, korjatkaa joku jos oon väärässä
<b_10> terminaalissa kun kirjottaa "compiz" niin tulee seuraava teksti"compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<jpsalova_> Se taitaa olla ihan asianmukaistakin.
<b_10> ok.. :)
<b_10> Teen nyt mitä tuolla 15:45 linkin takaa neuvotaan .. ja boottaan. Poistin ekaks tuon jockey-gtk:n ja sen ubuntu-common-driversin
<Zastin> mikä nvidian kortti sulla muuten on?
<b_10> Geforce GT 415M lukee tuossa tarrassa
<b_10> Joo ei auttanut tuo noitten asennus / koneen buuttaus
<b_10> Seuraava etappi olis saada tuo ubuntu-drivers-common / jockey-gtk päälle niin vois poistaa sen yhden asennuksen sieltä..
<Zastin> asensitko nvidian ajurin vai sen optimus ajurin?
<b_10> Sen ekan (eli ei optimus)
<Zastin> pitää vielä tarkistaa, mutta tuo taitaa olla optimus kortti
<b_10> Ei vitsi tässähän lukee tuolla toisessa tarrassa et optimus
<b_10> :D
<Zastin> :)
<b_10> no asennanko ne optimushommat siihen perään vai poistanko jotenkin noi aiemmat?
<Zastin> eli poista ne ja kokeile sitä optimus osuutta
<b_10> haittaaks tuo "additional driversin" juttu siellä alla? oon nyt kyllä poistanut sen kokonaan, mutta se mitä se on tälle koneelle tehnyt, niin ei ole poistunut.. :D
<Zastin> ite en osaa sanoa
<Zastin> yhen optimus näyttökortin kanssa tappelin itekkin n. kuukausi sitten
<Zastin> ja siihen tuli kokeiltua monta eri ajuria ennenkuin hoksasin, että se on optimus kortti
<Zastin> b_10: löytyykö sun koneelta /etc/X11/xorg.conf tiedostoa?
<b_10> Zastin: Ei löydy, mutta samasta kansiosta löytyy xorg.conf.failsafe
<Zastin> ok
<Zastin> kokeiletko tuota optimus ajuria?
<b_10> joo mulla tää näköjään välillä lopettaa näppäimistön toiminnan, nii piti boottailla välissä
<b_10> ei oo ennen sellasta tehnyt. Tääkin on tullut tuon kaiken sivuoireena
<b_10> tuolle vanhalle repository-jutulle ei vissiin tarvii tehä mitään?
<b_10> kunhan noi removaa, mitkä on installoinu?
<Zastin> luulisin, että se riittää nyt aluksi
<b_10> No nyt lähti tuo bumblebee tulemaan.
<Zastin> yleensä turhia lähteitä ei kannata pitää käytössä kun niissä voi olla jotain eriversioita samoista paketeista, joka voi aiheuttaa ongelmia
<Zastin> mut itellä tais olla tuo sama lähde asennettuna silloin kun ite tappelin optimus kortin kanssa
<b_10> Noniin nyt reboot ->
<b_10> Toimii! :D
<Zastin> nonii :)
<Zastin> työvoitto
<b_10> Se autto se bumblebee-nvidia
<b_10> kertakaikkiaan!
<b_10> :D
<jpsalova_> Hyvä homma. Oli vähän sellaista vanhanaikaista linux-kauhutarinan makua jo tapauksessa.
<b_10> Joo tarkotus oli alunperin saada tää läppärin kuva TV:seen HDMI-piuhalla.
<b_10> Sen vois seuraavaks kokeilla saada tehtyä.. :) päivä kuluu aika rattosasti tällasten pikku ongelmien kanssa.
<Zastin> nopealla googlauksella ei ole yksinkertainen juttu optimus kortti + ubuntu + hdmi
<b_10> joo samaa kattelen tässä.. :D
<Zastin> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Multi-monitor-setup
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/H9dYxE -> Multi monitor setup · Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee Wiki · GitHub
<Zastin> b_10: tuosta bumblebee ajurista
<Zastin> mun käsityksen mukaan se käyttää oletuksena intelin korttia, mutta komennolla: optirun (ohjelma) se käyttää sille ohjelmalle nvidian korttia
<Zastin> eli esimerkiksi: optirun firefox
<Zastin> aukaisee firefoxin niin, että käyttää nvidian korttia
<sudoersss> Osaiskohan täällä joku auttaa. 2 konetta ja toisessa toimii. user ALL(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: skriptini. identtiset sudoers tiedostot. ja tuo rivi on vikana tiedostossa. vika on nyt jossain muussa.
<sudoersss> käyttäjät on kummassakin koneessa ihan default asetuksilla tehty
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-21
<ighea> no alota vaikka sill'ä virheellä
<Kilpuri> Onko jotain semmoista komentoa jolla näkee, että mikä näytönohjain koneessa on?
<mjr> lspci | grep VGA
<jjo> lspci ainakin näyttää
<Myrtti> sudo lshw -C display kertoo kans
<Kilpuri> Joo kiitti.
<jeba> löytyiskö apuu tuhosin admin accon
<jeba> :D
<ninnnu> näätkö grubia bootissa? Et? pidä shiftiä ja tabia tai jotai sellasia bootissa, jolloin saat valikon
<ninnnu> Valitse valikosta recovery mode
<jeba> ctrl + alt + f1 pääsen loggaa siihe ja jos meen käyttäjät (vieraana kirjautuneena) se kysyy kuitenki sen passuu
<ninnnu> öö?
<jeba> noku en pääse sinne recoveryy
<jeba> escillä enkä shiftillä
<jeba> en nää bootissa grubbii
<ninnnu> siis pääeskkö sä kirjautumaan sieltä ctrl+alt+f1 johonkin?
<jeba> tabi anto "grub loading" katotaa tapahtuuks jotai nyt
<jeba> siis pääsen sieltä mun admin tilille
<ninnnu> noni, eli se on silti olemassa
<jeba> ctrl alt f1 siis
<ninnnu> -> miten sä oot "tuhonnu" sen?
<jeba> tein uude acco ja sille admin.. jotenki tää "oma" acco hävis ja sit oli vaa muita ac
<jeba> ccoja jälel
<jeba> eli "omat" tyhjä ja "muut" ni siel oli nyt tää uus admin
<jeba> miten sen sais takas sinne "oma"
<jeba> en tiä mite nuo on enkuks mut tiät varmaa mitä tarkotan
<jeba> ja nyt pääsen vaa kirjautuu guestina sisää
<jeba> tuo alku bootti ei toiminu
<jeba> oon täs googlannu joku 3h tota :D
<ninnnu> Eli oot vain hukannu sen tunnuksen sieltä kirjautumisvalikosta. En osaa auttaa
<jeba> tai siiiiiiiiiis näinhän se olikin että tein uuden adminin. sitte en antanu sille passuu ja vanhasta administa tein normi userin
<jeba> eli täähän ei tominu
<jeba> tuhosin tän uuden ja sit oli 2 normaali accoo mut ei adminii
<jeba> ja nyt tilanne on se et on vaa 2 normii joista toinen on olevinaa "admin" jolla en pääse kylläkään kirjautumaan sisään ja sit vieras... näitä kun muutan se kysyy "oikeaa" admin passuu
<jeba> eli joka tulee vastaan ctrl alt f1;ssä
<jeba> sinne kirjautumisvalikkoon tulee tunnus tietysti ku lisää käyttäjän mutta miten sen saa lisättyä siihe "pääkäyttäjäks"
<jeba> onkstoi ctrl + alt + F1  sama ku menis tuolta grubista recovery modee ?
<jeba> sit jos meen cat /etc/passwd ni siel se on
<VilleVicious> hommasin acer aspire one miniläppärin, suosittelisitteko siihen ihan perus 12.10 vai lubuntua tms kevennettyä versiot? tähän saakka mulla ollut käytössä 12.04 mun vanhassa eeepc 901ssä, tottunut unityyn, mutten mitenkään suuresti sitä rakastanut.
<jeba> hei ville auta.. mun admin acco on tuhoutunu login screenistä. miten saan takasi ?
<VilleVicious> jeba: en valitettavasti osaa juurikaan auttaa
<jeba_> ketään paikalla
<jeba_> http://i.imgur.com/R63BUNT.jpg
<jeba_> tää on ongelma
<jeba_> en osannu selittää
<Myrtti> jeba_: eli toinen käyttäjistä ei ole ylläpitäjä-asetuksilla? valkkaat tossa sen jolla on ne ylläpitäjän oikeudet, naputtelet sen tilin salasanan siihen, ja annat sit sille toiselle ylläpito-oikeudet
<jeba_> eli... mun admin acco kateissa. jos muutan mun muiden käyttäjien asetuksia se antaa listan mis on 2x se oikee admin ja kysyy sen passuu et voin muokkaa noita muita
<jeba_> miten saan sen "oikean" adminin takaisin tohon listaan
<jeba_> ei onnistu pelkästään "lisää käyttäjä"
<jeba_> se pitäis saada tonne "oma tili" alle eikä "muihin käyttäjiin"
<jeba_> ja toi on enkuks siks toi kuva ku kyselen tota vähä jokapuolel muualki kans :D
<pesasa> Olet tossa "vieras"-käyttäjänä sisällä, joten "oma tili"-kohdassa ei ole mitään, koska et ole kumpanakaan käyttäjänä sisällä.
<tale> jeba_: Jos tiedät jonkun käyttäjän salasanan, käynnistä kone Live-CD:tä, liitä levyosio jossa hakemisto /etc, lisää tiedostossa /etc/group se käyttäjä ryhmään adm, Vai onko se admin? Se ryhmä jolla on oikeus sudolla mennä pääkäyttäjäksi. Boottaa kiintolevyltä, kirjaudu sisään, muuta loput salasanat tai luo käyttäjiä.
<Tm_T> sudo
<Tm_T> tais admin ryhmällä olla ja oletusasennuksessa
<pesasa> Onko tossa nyt kyse siitä, että admin-oikeudellisella tunnuksella on tehty toinen tunnus, jolle on annettu myös admin-oikeudet, mutta unohdettu antaa salasana. Sitten siltä alkuperäiseltä on otettu admin-oikeudet pois. Seuraus tunnus, jolla ei admin-oikeuksia ja toinen tunnus, jolla admin-oikeudet, muttei tietoa salasanasta.
<pesasa> tale: Ubuntun ensimmäinen admin-tunnus on sekä ryhmässä admin että ryhmässä adm, mutta admin on kai se, jolla on merkitystä tuon suhteen.
<jeba_> tale: sama ongelma ku tällä  http://askubuntu.com/questions/136495/i-deleted-my-original-user-account-the-new-account-has-no-password-how-can-i-e
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5AJuR1 -> permissions - I deleted my original user account. The new account has no password. How can I enable it? - Ask Ubuntu
<Zastin> hmm.. eikö onnistu salasanan antaminen niin, että käynistää revovery modessa ja sen jälkeen komento riville: passwd (tunnus)
<tale> Zastin: Eikös siinäkin kysytä salasana, ennen kuin pääsee recoveryyn?
<tale> jeba_: Mutta oli miten oli, eikö tuo sinulle neuvomani tapa toimi?
<Zastin> ei ainakaan muutama vuosi sitten
<Zastin> tiedä siitä onko asia muuttunut
<jeba_> tale: en pääse millää muulla ku guestina sisää
<tale> jeba_: Sitten Live-CD:llä sisään, ja pistät jonkun käyttäjän salasanan tyhjäksi.
<jeba_> tale:  no nyt oon sisällä
<jeba_> ihmettelen just mitä tekis
<jeba_> :D
<tale> jeba_: Onko siinä edes mitään tiedostoja jotka pitäisi säilyttää? Eli jospa asennat uudestaan?
<jeba_> ei mitään nii arvokasta
<tale> jeba_: Älä sitten sählää enempää, asenna se uusiksi, ja jätä salasanat sotkeutumatta tällä kertaa.
<jeba_> siis salasanat on ok mut tuo käyttäjä puuttuu vaan tuolta listasta, jokaisen salasanan muistan
<jeba_> kun poistin sen vahingopssa
<Kilpuri> Ei pitäisi todeta taas näitä itsestään selvyyksiä, kun en aina itsekkään noudata. Kyllä ne varmuuskopiot kannattaa olla monestakin syystä.
<jeba_> miten mä teen varmuuskopion?
<jeba_> nyt ku saan ton joskus kasaan
<jeba_> tää on mun 2. päivä ubuntun kimpussa :D
<jeba_> samballa ?
<tale> jeba_: Käynnistät Live-CD:ltä. Liität levyosion. Pistät Usb-muistikun. Kopioit tiedostoja muistitikulle.
<pesasa> Jos kerran muistat kaikki salasanat, niin mikset kirjaudu sisään sillä tunnuksella, jolla on admin-oikeudet?
<pesasa> Miksi kirjaudut sisään vieras/guest -tunnuksella?
<jeba_> ei onnistu muilla
<jeba_> sepä siinä
<jeba_> jos teen uuden admin tilin se ei päästä sitä kirjautuu.. guestin ainoastaan
<Zastin> minkä takia se ei päästä kirjautumaan?
<jeba_> sitä oon yrittäny selvittää koht 8h.. :D
<jeba_> siks meni hermot ja nyt asennan uusiks
<Zastin> eli ongelmaa ei varsinaisesti ole enää :)
<jeba_> tossa se nyt sai just asennuksen päätökseensä
<jeba_> mut tää hämää et mikä toi o ku täs käynnistäessä ku näkyy ubuntu logo tulee joku  Levyasema /dev/mapper/cryst jotain  ja herjaa siitä et ohita s ja paina n et jotai
<jeba_> tale: mikäs tää o? unable to lock administration directory /var/lib/dpkg is another process using it
<jeba_> just asensin koko roskan uusiks
<tale> jeba_: Ajat kahta apt-ohjelmaa samaan aikaan.
<jeba_> aaa
<jeba_> tuleeks nää nois perus updateis ?
<jeba_> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/LAMP_Asennus
<Kilpuri> jeba_:  Mitä meinaat? Noi saa haettua sovellusvalikoimasta, mutta tohon on valmiiksi ajateltu noi, niin että siitä vaan copy/pasteamaan terminaaliin noita.
<jeba_> joo sitä täs teen
<jeba_> hei sit ku käytän tätä etänä ni tarviin toisen käyttäjätilin ?
<jeba_> nollaan admin ssh asetukset ja sille täydet eiks ni
<tale> jeba_: Voi sitä samaa käyttää siihenkin.
<jeba_> noku tota yritin tehä viimeks ni siks meni kaikki vi''ks
<tale> jeba_: Etkös viimeksi sotkenut Ubuntusi säätämällä admineja?
<Kilpuri> Kaikki on mahdollista, mutta itse olen tehnyt sen "normaali käyttäjän" (oikeastaan parikin)
<tale> jeba_: Etäkäyttöä varten asenna siihen ubuntuun openssh-server.
<jeba_> joo siis kaikki toimi tällä
<jeba_> ja pääsin webminil tältä koneelta tuonne
<jeba_> mut sit säädin sitä käyttäjää :D
<Kilpuri> http://linux.fi/wiki/SSH
<Fibubot> http://linux.fi/wiki/SSH -> SSH – Linux.fi
<jeba_> mitä tosta ?
<jeba_> mitä eroo openssh ja ssh
<tale> jeba_: Lue pakettien kuvaukset.
<jeba_> emmä jaksa
<jeba_> :D
<Kilpuri> ssh on se asia joka on toteutettavissa "vaikeasti" openSSH on valmiiksi ajateltu paketti.
<pesasa> Kilpuri: ?
<pesasa> Jos puhutaan Ubuntun paketeista, niin ssh-paketti on metapaketti, jonka asentamalla saa sekä palevelimen että asiakkaan asennettua kerralla.
<Kilpuri> pesasa:  Joo. Varmasti tiedät nämä asiat paremmin, kuin minä. Minun ei pitäisi sekoitella asioita tällä kanavalla.
<Kilpuri> Tarkoitin noin laajemmin sitä, että SSH on se tapa jolla voidaan liittaa 2 konetta yhteen. Ja noi paketit on sitten jonkun tekemiä, että itse ei tarvitse keksiä pyörää uudestaan.
<pesasa> Joo, toki.
<jeba_> miten mä suljen puttyn
<jeba_> iha vaa x.. ?
<jeba_> ettei jää yhteydet päälle
<jeba_> tai siis exit
<jeba_> cd
<jeba_> oho väärä näppis
<jeba_> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-22
<abina> moe
<abina> hei auttakees vähä. mitäs kaikkee vois tuonne kotipalvelimelle asentaa?
<abina> nyt se toimii verkkokovona hyvin
<tale> abina: Mitä haluat sinne asentaa?
<pastori> huomenta, voisko joku ehdottaa hyvää musiikkisoitinta ubuntulle.
<pastori> vai kannattaako ees vaihtaa rhytmboxista pois
<Kilpuri> VLC
<n1ko> banshee
<Kilpuri> Mikä se on joka on vähän autogrammarin näköinen?
<Kilpuri> Xineä tarkoitin.
<kirvesAxe> emt, ite käytän exailea
<kirvesAxe> käyttötottumuksista riippuu
<pastori> kuhan ois yksinkertanen ni ois ok
<kirvesAxe> erityinen ominaisuus mistä tossa tykkään on Album Shuffle <3
<Kilpuri> radion kuuntelua pitäisi harrastaa, mutta en ole harrastanut.  VLCllä minä olen noi biisini kuunnellut.
<pastori> ja soittolista pitäis olla kans
<pastori> vlc katon videoita ni se ei oikee käy
<kirvesAxe> pastori, onko siis tarvetta ns. musiikkikirjastolle vai ihan vaan simppelille soittolistalle?
<Kilpuri> Viisaammat saavat selittää, mutta VLC: ssä on joku kirjasto ja listan siihen saa tietysti.
<pastori> simppelille soittolistalle
<pastori> tyyliin winampin tyylinen, vanhan winampin
<pastori> ei mitään ylimääräsiä häässäköitä
<Kilpuri> Windowsissa minulla oli jostain syystä winamp, mutta taisin sitten käyttää VLCtä siinäkin.
<pastori> ite tykkäisin foobaarin tyylisestä
<pastori> kevyt simppeli eikä mitää turhaa
<pastori> mut foobaaria ei taida linuxille saada
<n1ko> vanhan winampin tyylinen playlist on kovin hanurista kun musaa alkaa olemaan kymmeniä tuhansia biisejä
<n1ko> ja paljon aikaisemminkin
<PKJedi> Spotify? Omia tiedostoja voi soittaa ilman mainoksia vaikka ei maksais, löytyy playlist-puut jne.
<Kilpuri> Jos nyt kenelläkään ei ole selvää mielipidettä ja vaatimuksiakaan ei ole enempää. Sovellusvalikoimasta haulla "musii" löytyy monta vaihtoehtoa.
<pastori> ei hitto
<pastori> miksköhän en tajunnu tota spotifyita
<pastori> ku sillä oon musaa kuunnellu sen jälkee ku oon windowssista vaihtan
<pastori> ja just vasta tänää saamas varmuuskopioit takas
<pastori> :)
<tommis> miten saan autokirjautuminen pois päältä
<tommis> lubuntu
<abina> hei miten varmuuskopioin kok ubuntun
<abina> ?
<luuranko> hei mikä tuo ps3 mediaserver on? ja mitä järkä siinä on
<jjo> se on upnp-serveri
<jjo> se osaa jakaa mediaa upnp-yhteensopiville laitteille
<jjo> oletettavasti se osaa myös transkoodata sisältöä, mutta tämä nyt on vaan arvaus
<Iltsu> luuranko, clonezillal saa otettuu imaget kiintolevyst
<jjo> luuranko: miksi koko ubuntusta pitäisi ottaa varmuuskopio?
<luuranko> koska se eilen kaatu koko systeemi ja tuhoutu käyttäjät ja yritin korjata sitä 8tuntii ja palasin lähtöruutuun
<luuranko> -> asensin uusiks kaiken
<luuranko> :D
<luuranko> siin meni 2h
<luuranko> tai 3
<jjo> meinaan vaan sitä, että käyttäjien tiedostot on /homen alla, valtaosa ohjelmien konffeista on /etc:n alla ja kaikki asennetut ohjelmat on triviaalia listata tiedostoon ja palauttaa sieltä
<jjo> noiden varmuuskopiointi vie aika paljon vähemmän tilaa
<n1ko> "kaatu koko systeemi ja tuhoutu käyttäjät" kuulostaa kyllä enemmänkin a) rautavialta b) käyttäjän kämmiltä
<jjo> toki jos on tehnyt valtavasti custom-säätöä ympäri järjestelmää
<n1ko> jos pitäs vetoa lyödä niin kallistuisin vaihtoehtoon b aika vahvasti
<jjo> sit saattaa olla perusteltua kopioida kaikki
<jpsalova> Mites kaatui? Ihan mielenkiinnosta, kun sattuuhan sitä kaikenlaista.
<jjo> tai siis ei se nyt väärin ole kaikkea ottaa mukaankaan, mutta ei sitä tarvitse
<luuranko> hei. tuosta sambasta. avaan windowsil yhteyden, kysyy passuu jne ja sit pääsen kansioo joka on jaossa. miks pystyn vaa kopioimaa ubuntulta tälle koneelle mut täält windows 7 en pysty siirtää sinne mitään vaan tulee accer denieded tai jotai et ei oo oikeuksii.. jos meen properties ja security ja sielt ni se ei anna lisää read write... tarviinko toi tehä jotai toista kautta.. ftp käytössä mut on niin prkleen hidas iso
<luuranko> sambassa on tälle kyseiselle kansiolle laitettu read/write kuitenkin
<luuranko> n1ko:  joo käyttäjän vika.. DAA?? oon käyttäny 2päivää linuxii :D
<luuranko> mut ku kämmää jotai ni oppii aina siin :)
<luuranko> ja sit tuo varmuuskopiointi viel et jos kaatuu ja tarvii asentaa uusiks ni mul ois tallella a) omat filut.. (ne saa vaikka tikulle kopioituu).  b) tän hetkiset ohjelmat mitä siel pyörii ja niitten asetukset... et sais pelkästää copy/pastella toimii vai onko parempi aina asentaa kaikki uusiks ? c) käyttäjätiedot, kirjautumistiedot jne.
<luuranko> ja 4. mikäs helv*tin triviaali :D?
<jjo> luuranko: omat filut ja itse käytettävien softien asetukset on kaikki kotihakemistossa /homen alla
<jjo> käyttäjätiedot ja ohjelmien globaalit asetukset on /etc:n alla
<luuranko> oke eli jos sen tallennan ja sit joskus ku asentelen kaikkee uusiks ni riittää et sieltä siirrän ne filut vaan tuonne takas
<luuranko> ?
<jjo> jotakuinkin noin
<jjo> tosin tiedostojen oikeudet on hyvä säilyttää
<jjo> eli ne pitää kopioida joko tiedostojärjestelmälle joka osaa säilyttää oikeudet ja niin että oikeudet säilyy
<jjo> tai vaihtoehtoisesti ne pitää pakata niin, että oikeudet säilyvät
<jjo> esim. tar osaa säilyttää oikeudet
<luuranko> eli kaikki pakettii ja postii :D??
<luuranko> mites tää? http://www.acmesystems.it/scp
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NHxG38 -> Explore the file system and transfer files remotely using SCP
<luuranko> toimisko
<luuranko> ftp ja samba rinnalle
<luuranko> haha
<luuranko> :D
<jjo> toimii
<luuranko> varmaa se ois sit fiksuin filun siirto väline
<jjo> asentaa vaan paketin ssh tai openssh-server
<jjo> lopputulos on sama
<jjo> ja epäluotettavissa verkoissa tuo on varmaan paras vaihtoehto
<jjo> luotetussa sisäverkossa se hidastaa siirtoja jonkin verran
<luuranko> siis joo mul löytyy ssh
<luuranko> käytössä koko aja
<luuranko> mut tuo filun siirto on vaa iso kysymysmerkki viel
<jjo> no scp ja sftp toimivat jos ssh on asennettuna
<luuranko> ftps -> hidas..... samba -> en saa ku yhteesuuntaa
<luuranko> tai miten saan ftp toimii lähiverkos
<luuranko> se ois toine
<luuranko> filezilla löytys tos nyt
<luuranko> asennettuna
<jjo> ftp:n pitäis kyl olla nopeampi kuin scp:n
<luuranko> aa
<luuranko> no se tulee netin kaut täl hetkel ku meen suojatul yhteydel
<luuranko> mites sit perus suojattu lani yhteys? onko se tuo passiivi portti ?
<luuranko> ftp näyttäs jotai megaa sekunnis olevan tuon siirron
<luuranko> no google autto et passiiviportilla mutta sit ku vielä pääsis sillä jotenki läpi ni ois hyvä :DD
<luuranko> entäpä palomuurin asentaminen webministä.. on ilmeisesti ihan suotavaa? kattelin tos eile webim asetuksii mut meni vähä hankalaks et joutuu ottaa googlen avuks.. portit tiedossa mut en tiä miten ne liitetään sinne. eroaa nii paljo windows firewallista
<jjo> linuxin palomuuri on oikeastaan kernelissä
<jjo> sille on sit lukuisia edusohjelmia joilla säätöjä voi tehdä
<jjo> kaikki niistä säätävät oikeastaan ihan samaa asiaa
<jjo> esim. ubuntulla on oma systeemi tuohon ja se kulkee nimellä ufw
<jjo> se on aika helppo käyttä komentoriviltäkin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EgEjyt -> UFW - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<jjo> ja sille on olemassa graafinen edusohjelma jos käyttää sitä paikallisesti tai x-protokollan yli
<luuranko> no mikäs merkitys tuolla webmin firewallilla on ?
<gildean> eiks se oo vaan iptables mitä voi säätää webminin kautta
<luuranko> iptables = suomeks ?? = käytännössä ???
<Tm_T> !webmin
<lubotu3> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<luuranko> mite mä saan ufw asennettuu ftps portin toimimaa ?
<luuranko> pelkkä allow ja portin numero ei toiminu
<ecco|2> Tervehdys.
<luuranko> wadap
<hiippariX> morjens
<Kilpuri> moi
<hermoriekale> Hei, ehtisiköhän joku neuvoa... asentelin ensimmäisen kerran linuxin, ubuntun. Aluksi kaikki ok. Sitten Ubuntu päivitti itsensä isolla paketilla. Tämän jälkeen wlan ei enää löydä verkkoa. Mikähän wlanille tuli?
<Echramath> Näkyyköhän siellä koneessa edes wlania enää? Kirjoita päätteeseen "iwconfig"
<hermoriekale> Päätteeseen? Juu, eli laitoin tuohon komentoriville tuon ja sanoo "no wireless extension"
<Echramath> Ai jai. lspci:llä katsoisin sitten, että mikä se wlan-kortti lienee identiteetiltään ja googlaisin.
<hermoriekale> broadcom corporation bcm4313 802.11b/g/n
<Kilpuri> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127633/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-card-working
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1RMjsb -> 12.04 - How do I get a Broadcom BCM4313 wireless card working? - Ask Ubuntu
<Kilpuri> Lue toi, minä en osaa englantia
<hermoriekale> hyvä, muillakin ollut tota ongelmaa. Aika monimutkaista vaan näin, kun just sain ensimmäisen kerran linuxin päälle :D
<Echramath> Ongelma on vähän se, että jos se olisi yksinkertaista, se todennäköisesti toimisi.
<Kilpuri> Se on silloin helppoa jos se toimii kopioimalla noi jutut päätteeseen, jotka joku on jo ajatellut.
<mestari> auttakees vähä ubuntu firewallin kans ja ftp
<mestari> aluks toimi sit tein muutoksii sinne... nyt resetoin kaikki asetukset ja pitäis olla portit auki
<mestari> eipä ftp mee läpi
<mestari> huutaa vaa entering passive mode (227)
<mestari> sit jos meen ftp:l selaa hakemistoi ilma firewall.. pääsee kaikkialle.. sit firewall päälle ni pääsen niihi mis oon käyny äsken ilman firewallii.. sit ku koitan toisee (uutee) ni heti passive mode ja tilt
<hermoriekale> no joo, eipä lähteny wlan toimimaan kopioimalla noita koodeja, mutta eipä ollut mitään käsitystä, että mitä tein
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-23
<mestari> hei miks mun samba ei siirrä lanissa vaan verkon kautta ?
<mestari> mikä on hätänä ?
<mestari> oon täs yrittäny ettii syytä jokapuolelta ja muita filun siirto keinoi mut aina törmään siihe et samba ois paras
<sopuli> moe.. mites noita firewall asetuksia ubuntulle. riittäneekö ulosmenevälle p2p ohjelmalle pelkkä sen käyttämä portti
<tale> sopuli: Ulosmenevä liikenne pääsee palomuurin läpi. Jos ei sitten erikseen ole palomuurissa sulkenut myös ulospäin avattavia yhteyksiä.
<sopuli> tale:  okke.. hei jos sul on aikaa ja tylsää ni kerro miten tuo video streami toimii
<tale> sopuli: Mikä ihmeen videostreami? Ei minulla ole aikaa niin paljoa että arvailisin mitä kysyjät tarkoittaa.
<sopuli> noh emmie tiiä. jengi rakentanu palvelimelleen palvelun joka streamaa videota vastaavasti kuin esim nettiradiota.. aattelin vaa että mitäs järkeä tuossa on
<sopuli> mietin vaa että mitä tuonne voi nyt sit tunkee ku se hyrrää tossa vieressä :D
<sopuli> 2mb/s saan siirrettyy samballa verkon yli.. ei ilmeisesti pysty parempaan? tai 1.7 tais olla
<Kilpuri> Sopuli: kyselit jotain p2p jutuista ja nyt palvelimista ?
<sopuli> nii.. ftp on p2p käsittääkseni ?
<tasata> No ei
<sopuli> person to person... :D
<sopuli> no onha
<Echramath> Eikö sen ohjeissa kerrota, että mitenkä se toimii?
<Echramath> Kyllähän p2p:ssäkin teknisesti ottaen toisen osapuolen on oltava palvelin.
<sopuli> hei mites tämmöne. läppäri on wlanilla kii ni jos kytken printterin tuoho palvelimee ni onnistuuko tulostaminen langattomasti ?
<sopuli> tulostin ei ole wlan mallia vaan olis usbilla kii palvelimes
<Echramath> Joo
<sopuli> uijui
<Echramath> Se on sen koko kerrostetun mallin idea.
<sopuli> nooo en oo ikinä ajureita asentanu linuxiin joten miten se käytännös toimii
<Echramath> Jos sulla menee esim. tcp/ip laitteesta 1 laitteeseen 2 niin on aikalailla sama millä se on välissä toteutettu.
<sopuli> nyt se on mun pöytäkoneessa kiinni
<sopuli> mut samaha se missä se on kii
<sopuli> eiku sitä taisit tarkottaa
<sopuli> :D
<tasata> Konffaat sen tulostimen toimimaan siinä palvelimessa ja jaat Samballa sen verkkoon.
<sopuli> tasata:  no miten mä sen konffaan ?
<tasata> Helposti menee hplipillä jos sattuu olemaan HP:n tulostin. Vaikeammin jos jokin muu. Ei ole muista merkeistä kokemusta kun luotan tohon Laserjet 2100:een.
<tale> sopuli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AyZr68 -> NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<sopuli> en saanu toimii prkl
<sopuli> aha.. ois tarttenu vissii vähä enempi koodii
<sopuli> :D
<sopuli> kyl se löys sen mut vinku jostai ajureista
<tale> sopuli: Tuskin siinä koodaamista tarvitaan yhtään.
<sopuli> hain winukalle ajurit mut ei
<sopuli> ja sen omilla mitä se tyrkytti ei natsannu
<tasata> Mikä tulostin?
<sopuli> 2 eri koneella joten en sit tiä
<sopuli> http://www.samsung.com/sg/function/search/espsearchResult?input_keyword=ML-1630&keywords=ML-1630
<tale> sopuli: Oletko koittanut tehdä tuon NetworkPrinting... ohjeen mukaan?
<tale> sopuli: Samsungin tulostimet toimii huonosti Linuxissa.
<tale> sopuli: Jos tästä löytyy ajurit, sitten voi saada toimimaan: http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/index.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RFUYxT -> The Samsung Unified Linux Driver Repository
<sopuli> tuo on vaa monta vuotta vanha et vähä epäilen
<sopuli> siis ubuntuu se asentu itteksee ja tulostaa oikee nätisti.. win ja läppäri vaa suosti kommunikoimaa sen kaa
<tale> sopuli: Jaa no sitten. Ei mutta kuin jaat sen ton ohjeen mukaan verkkotulostimeksi.
<sopuli> oiskoha se voinu olla noista muutamasta raksista kii
<sopuli> just kiikutin näytön ja muut tuonne kaappi takas
<sopuli> :D
<sopuli> vai saanko etänä käytettyy jotenki ton "screenin" kans
<tale> sopuli: Kyllä saa.
<sopuli> tale: ... niin ? ja miten
<sopuli> miten mä saan näkyy ton "server" "printer" "view " "help "
<sopuli> ei helvetti mitä paskaa
<sopuli> :D
<jpsalova> Itse käytin komentoa system-config-printer.
<jpsalova> Ja kun nyt kokeilin Unityn puolella, se näyttyi löytyvän ihan kun kirjoitin siihen perushakuun "printer".
<shanttu> välillä on ollut tarvetta päästä käsiksi leikepöytään, mutten kaipaa lisäikonia paneeliin. MIkä olisi näppärä vai onko sellainen jo defaultina olemassa?
<sopuli> joo tolla se menee siihe samaa ruutuu missä oon ollu koko aja
<sopuli> mut ei ne siellä näy
<sopuli> no löytyyhän se mut siel puuttuu ne nappulat
<sopuli> ons nfs nopeempi siirtää ku samba ?
<Echramath> Ja ennen kaikkea onko unix-linux-natiivia protokollaa, joka olis vähemmän anallinen kuin fs?
<sopuli> mitä toi tarkottaa suomeks ?
<sopuli> hei miten mä asennan nfs
<sopuli> löytyy joku 1000 ohjetta
<sopuli> ja serveri vai normi
<Echramath> nfs:llä oletuksena mm. käyttäjäid:t on 1:1
<Echramath> Sulla on nfs-serveri ja nfs-asiakkaita.
<Echramath> Ei toisella tee mitään ilman toista.
<tasata> Eiks ne sun muut koneet olleet winkkareita?
<sopuli> juu
<Echramath> Laita samba sit.
<tasata> Sitten menee Sambaksi :)
<sopuli> samba siirtää 2megaa sekunnis menee hermot siirtää isoi tiedostoi joten toi on nopein...
<sopuli> eiks toi mika toimi linux -> windows ?
<Echramath> Windowsin nfs-asiakkaitakin saattaa olla mutta...
<tasata> Windows tuskin osaa nfs:ää ilman jotain lisäkilkkeitä mistä en tiedä mitään
<sopuli> no voi kissanvi**u
<sopuli> eiks oo mitää nopeempaa filun siirtokonstii ?
<Echramath> Joku ftp vois tietysti olla kaikkein nopein...
<tasata> Ftp varmaan on se nopein
<sopuli> en saa siirtää sitä muuta ku netis
<sopuli> miten sais lanissa? vinkkejä.. filezilla käytös
<sopuli> oon sitäki yrittäny googlailla
<tasata> Proftp on ihan pätevä ftpserveri
<sopuli> no mites se eroaa filezillasta ? tuo on vaa nii tuttu ja turvallinen :)
<Echramath> Filezilla on se asiakaspää.
<sopuli> no mul o ftpd käytös
<sopuli> tai joku tommone
<Echramath> Miksiköhän se Samba sit niin hidastelee.
<sopuli> pure ftpd
<sopuli> eka se samba meni 800kt.. sit tein jotai muutoksii ja sain sen menee 1.8-2
<Myrtti> ei ftp:tä kannata nykyään asentaa ellei ole oikeasti joku hardis-rajoite että asiakaskoneet ei osaa muuta
<sopuli> eli aluks luultavasti netin kaut ja sit lanis
<sopuli> no tää o iha himajuttuja et ei oo nii vakavaa muutenkaa
<sopuli> :D
<tasata> Echramath: Mene tiedä mutta yleensä sieltä oletuskonffista on jotain säätöjä kommentoitu pois jotka asiaan vaikuttaa. En tiedä Ubuntusta mutta ainakin Debianissa aikoinaan oli.
<sopuli> nii hei oisko jotai miten sambaa nopeuttais
<sopuli> tai millä siirtää nopeemmin
<Echramath> Tai siis jollain http:lläkin voisi varmaan mitata kuinka lujaa siinä nyt tavara liikkuu.
<Echramath> Jos selviääkin että siellä on pullonkaula.
<tasata> USB-tikku ja sneakernet :)
<sopuli> nooo Echramath  miten teen sen
<Echramath> Kaksi gigaahan on ihan letkeesti, jos se on megatavua eikä megaa.
<Echramath> Apachen jos kokeeksi asennat.
<sopuli> no kyl se sinne 4-5 pitäis päästä ainaki
<sopuli> ommul apache
<sopuli> käytös
<sopuli> 4-5mb sec
<Echramath> Megatavua eikä megabittiä.
<sopuli> no tavu tai bitti.. hitaasti se silti liikkuu
<sopuli> :D
<sopuli> joo yks tabu on 8 bittii jne blaa blaa blaa
<Echramath> Hmm jos sillä winkkarikoneella kokeilis ihan wgetillä tms. kiskoa jonkun ison tiedoston.
<sopuli> ei kiinnosta muuta ku nopeus
<sopuli> :D
<Echramath> Yksi tavu on kymmenen bittiä tiedonsiirrossa, niin sen yleensä voi laskea.
<Echramath> Tai ehkä yhdeksän jos hyvin käy.
<tasata> Kyllä Samballa pitää päästä kovempaa 100 Mb lanissa
<sopuli> no mut varmaa tajusit pointin
<sopuli> no niimpä
<sopuli> hyvä että joku ymmärtää
<jpsalova> Kaikki tuntuu usein olevan hidasta ties mistä ihmeen syistä.
<Echramath> Niin siksi meinasinkin että kokeilee sillä http:llä jos esim. onkin tosi huono verkkoajuri tai joku muu.
<Myrtti> jos on joku moporeititin jossa on monta konetta kiinni niin sekin voi olla pullonkaula
<Myrtti> ja varsinkin jos wifi vs. kupari
<tasata> Echramath: Voi ollakin mutta veikkaan edelleen sitä Samban oletuskonffia.
<Echramath> Kannatan kokeilua, en veikkaamista. :)
<tasata> sopuli: Saisitkohan johonkin näkyviin sitä Samban konffia?
<Echramath> Sinällään kyl kiinnosta jos siellä olisi tyhmiä oletusoptioita ja jos on, niin miksi.
<sopuli> juu saan.. mitä haluut
<tasata> Minen nyt muista missä se smb.conf oikein on? Auttakaa vähän
<Echramath> pistä locate smb.conf
<sopuli> öy
<sopuli> minkähä sä noista haluut
<sopuli> sharessa 4
<sopuli> sabassa 1
<tasata> Ei ole Samban kanssa tarvinut säätää aikoihin ja ei nyt ole koneilla asennettuna kun homma toimii nfs:llä kun ei ole windowseja
<sopuli> lib/ufc 1
<Echramath> /etc/jotain sen konffin pitäisi olla
<Myrtti> /etc/samba/
<sopuli> joo
<sopuli> ootas meen vinukal sinne
<tasata> find /etc/ -name 'smb.conf'
<sopuli> ei prkl en pääse
<sopuli> no öö sekka
<sopuli> :D
<jpsalova> Windowsissa ei tietenkään ole yleisten linux-filesysteemien tukea. :)
<sopuli> puttyllä meinasin mut ehämmä saa tuota logia auki
<sopuli> sillai kivasti
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sopuli> ööö no tääl o helvetisti risuaitoi
<sopuli> :D
<Myrtti> suosittelen lämpimästi
<sopuli> no mikäs se sit o
<Myrtti> pystyt suoraan lyömään kamaa pastebiniin
<sopuli> tasata:  mitä sä haluut tuolt conffist
<sopuli> no mikä on pastebini ??
<sopuli> :D
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gXd0fc -> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<tasata> sopuli: Koko sen fileen nähtäväksi
<sopuli> no mihis mä nyt sen tungen
<Myrtti> pastebin -a sopuli -i /etc/samba/foobar
<Myrtti> pastebin -a sopuli -i /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tasata> Älä kanavalle vaan tonne mihin Myrtti sanoi
<Myrtti> pastebinit peräti
<Myrtti> ei pastebin
<Myrtti> oon hitaalla
<Echramath> Vaikutatte samalta henkilöltä.
<Echramath> Irssiin pitäisi saada älykkäämpi värjäyskripti.
<Myrtti> kekkä?
<sopuli> mites tuo ku tuol on et workgroup = homegroup ja mulla on workgrouppi winukal
<sopuli> varmaa vois vaihtaa
<Echramath> Tää arpoo Myrtin ja tasatan molemmat siniseksi.
<sopuli> punasta tääl o
<sopuli> :D
<Myrtti> Echramath: format_identify ittellä käytössä
<Myrtti> ei se kyl paljoa eroa siitä toisesta
<sopuli> wins server wxyz?
<sopuli> :D
<Myrtti> sopuli: niin laitatko sen pastebiniin?
<Myrtti> pastebinit -a sopuli -i /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Myrtti> saat vastauksena urlin, jonka voit pasteta tänne
<sopuli> minä en sulle anna mitään :D
<sopuli> tasatalle voin
<sopuli> mut ei tuol näy mitää mikä selittäis ton
<sopuli> just selailen läpi
<Myrtti> okei, no en olis auttanutkaan. Onnea yritykseen.
 * Myrtti palaa neuleen pariin
<sopuli> haha:D
<tasata> sopuli: Myrtti voi kuule tietää Sambasta paljon enemmän kuin minä, muistan vaan että olen pirullisen hitaiden siirtojen kanssa joskus olen Samban kanssa tapellut ja ongelma ratkesi yhden risuaidan poistolla.
<sopuli> hmm
<Myrtti> en minäkään mikään rakettitieteilijä asiassa ole mutta olisin kuvitellut että yhdessä pähkimällä asia olisi selvinnyt helposti
<tasata> Juu, varmasti selviää
<sopuli> joo eiku katoin et tasata  sanoit et älä tee nii miten myrtti sano.. luulin et se kusettaa jotai :D
<Myrtti> anyway -->
<sopuli> nooo kuha saan tän kaivettuu tuolt jotenki tähä winukalle
<sopuli> emmie osaa
<tasata> Sanoin kyllä että ei kanavalle vaan JUST niinkuin Myrtti ehdotti.
<sopuli> joo luin nii jälkeenpäin :)
<sopuli> pieni lukihäiriö
<sopuli> mut eipä tuolla kai mitää nii salaista tietoa ole
<sopuli> https://calomel.org/samba.html
<sopuli> oisko  tuo hyvä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GjPDZc -> Samba "how to" (smb.conf) @ Calomel.org - Open Source Research and Reference
<tasata> Tärkeintä olisi nähdä se sun konffi
<sopuli> no mihi mie saan sen
<sopuli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5559347/
<sopuli> siino
<sopuli> tasata:
<tasata> sopuli: socket options = TCP_NODELAY tuosta risuaita pois edestä
<sopuli> :D
<sopuli> entäs siit yläpuolelt ?
<tasata> siitä kans
<tasata> ja käynnistät sen Samban uudestaan
<tasata> sudo service smbd restart varmaankin
<Myrtti> taidan itekin ottaa sen risuaidan pois
<sopuli> noh koitetaas
<sopuli> 1.05mb/sec
<sopuli> :D
<sopuli> tippu
<sopuli> juu ei auta
<tasata> No voihan paska. Sitten en osaa sanoa
<jpsalova> Mitä muuten tarkoittaa "d" esimerkiksi polussa /etc/apt/sources.list.d ? :)
<sopuli> ei se ftp:hen tietenkää auta mutta netin kautta tuntuu menevän
<Echramath> Oisko daemon?
<Echramath> (tää oli puhdas arvaus)
<Echramath> sopuli: Hetkinen? Netistä tulee lujempata kuin lanista?
<jpsalova> Ehkä yleisesti, mutta ei kävisi järkeen ihan tässä tapayksessa. Tuolla näyttää olevan ylimääräisiä list-filejä kolmansilta osapuolilta.
<sopuli> ei vaan siis näyttää tulevan netin kautta..
<sopuli> kun on siirto 0.9-1.2mbs
<sopuli> eli lani ei toimi
<sopuli> mites tuo ; merkki noissa rivien eessä
<Myrtti> samban ei pitäisi päästä nettiin ollenkaan
<sopuli> onko merkitystä ?
<Myrtti> tai sitä ei saisi päästää
<sopuli> hmmh...
<tasata> Siis sun lanin liikenne kiertää netin kautta?!?
<sopuli> näköjään tuo ilmeisesti ? emmie tiiä
<Tekno_> dslammin kautta
<pesasa> jpsalova: Se d tarkoittaa hakemistoa (directory). Esim. sources.list on tiedosto, sources.list.d on hakemisto, jossa on useampia vastaavia tiedostoja.
<jpsalova> Hm, jees.
<sopuli> siis nää on tökätty toho boxii vaa kii :D
<sopuli> piuhat
<sopuli> netti tulee seinäst
<Echramath> sopuli: Onkohan se boksi nyt joku adsl-modeemi joka on siltaavassa tilassa?
<sopuli> natti siel pitäis olla päällä mut en pääse kyl asetuksii
<sopuli> ei oo siltaavas
<sopuli> normi asetuksis
<sopuli> ku en pääse sinne
<tasata> NATtaako se boxi vai onko se silta
<Echramath> Ei kyllä mitään yleistä normia ole.
<sopuli> nat
<Echramath> Katsohan joka koneelta ip-osoite ja aliverkkomaski.
<Echramath> Ihan varmuuden vuoksi.
<sopuli> iha normi ip
<sopuli> ei oo 192 alkune
<sopuli> ja oon koittanu et toho jatkoks laittas vielä swichi
<sopuli> sama juttu ei merkityst
<tasata> eli julkinen vai?
<sopuli> juu
<Echramath> Eli ne ovat saaneet julkisen ip:n ja ei ole mitään takuuta että ovat samasa aliverkossa.
<sopuli> niin
<sopuli> paitsi et ne löytää toisensa
<tasata> On takuu että eivät ole :)
<sopuli> se on ainoo
<sopuli> :)
<Echramath> Asia selvä, hae jostain laite.
<Echramath> tasata: Kyl ne ihan tuurilla voi olla.
<sopuli> ?
<Echramath> Joskus.
<Echramath> Jos et voi säätää modeemia, osta reititin.
<tasata> Echramath: Tuurilla joo
<sopuli> no tossa on samassa reititin ja modeemi
<sopuli> jos et tiä noist auusista boxeista
<Echramath> Siis onko se sun vai isp:n omaisuutta?
<sopuli> tai emmie tiiä mite se tossa toimii.. seinästä ku tulee netti ni ton merkitys sit on olla vaa reitittimenä ?
<sopuli> mun
<sopuli> tai tuli mukana joskus
<sopuli> piti ostaa se
<sopuli> tosin se tuli soneran mukana ja nyt on elisa
<sopuli> :D
<Echramath> Ei se nyt tunnut reititintasolla tekevän mitään, vähän tuntuis siltä.
<sopuli> no ei varmaa
<sopuli> paska ku on.. netti pullollaa haukkumassa tuota
<Echramath> Mikä se tarkkaanottaen on?
<sopuli> zyxel 900 jotain
<sopuli> no ootas
<tasata> Jos ei sitä purkkia muuksi kuin sillaksi saa niin väliin yksi Linuxkone tekemään lania
<Echramath> En kyllä pc:stä lähtisi enää tekemään.
<Echramath> Ellei halua sen tekevän muutakin.
<Kilpuri> Sanokaaps, että miksi DNA tietää, että mikä modeemi minulla on käytössä. (tietysti tietävät minkä ovat antaneet) mutta minulla on 2 kpl, niin en voi noin vain vaihtaa jos tämä nykyinen hajoaa?
<sopuli> http://www.zyxel.com/fi/fi/products_services/p_870hn_51b.shtml?t=p
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7ovnVo -> P-870HN-51b | ZyXEL
<Echramath> Kilpuri: Kaapelimodeemi?
<Kilpuri> joo. kaapeli
<Echramath> Ne tunnistetaan MACilla.
<sopuli> tommone
<Echramath> Sen takia ne yleensä toimiikin operaattorin alueella missä vaan.
<tasata> Kaikki tunnistetaan MACillä :)
<tasata> Mä käyn nyt nukkumaan. Jatketaan aamulla...
<Kilpuri> Niin, mutta miksi en saa laittaa sitä toista vaikka kokeeksi, ilmoitamatta siitä DNAlle?
<Echramath> Ei ADSL:lää.
<Echramath> Kilpuri: Saat laittaa, kukaan ei vain ole maksanut kuukausimaksua siitä, että sillä macilla tunnistettava kaapelimodeemi toimii niiden verkossa.
<Echramath> sopuli: Niin jotta eikä sen hallintapaneeliin pääse?
<sopuli> no ei... joskus oon päässy sillai et joku tunnin pari pitäny irrallaa ja sit resettii hakannu miljoonakertaa ja sit vast
<Echramath> Outoa.
<sopuli> ei anna tuota 192.168.... osotetta millä pääsis sinne vaa ipconffi näyttää väyläks ulkosen ip:n vähä lyhyemmässä muodossa
<sopuli> :D
<Echramath> Hmm jos käsit pakotat työasemalle 192.-osoitteen niin eikä se vastaa jossain toisessa 192-osoitteessa?
<sopuli> ainoastaan sillo ku se on tosiaa ollu sen yön yli irti ja koskemattomana ja resetoitui ja muuta.. ja tästä on muutki kirjotellku ku googlettaa
<sopuli> ei se vastaa mihinkää
<sopuli> ei vaa löudä sivuu
<sopuli> tääl tosiaa kuitu et en tiä miten nää reagoi ton boxin kaa siihe mut ei kai siin ?
<sopuli> ku ne on kaikki samas vierekkäi :D
<sopuli> nuo johot
<Echramath> Missä muodossa se verkko siis tulee seinästä?
<sopuli> iha vaa reikä
<sopuli> rj45
<Echramath> Eli jos se reititin on defektiivinen voit varmaan laittaa paremman tilalle.
<sopuli> voishan sen vaihtaa jos keksis mihi ja sit ku ois rahaa viel :D
<sopuli> tuo kun antaa muijalle wlanin ja itelle netin molempii koneisii ni on riittäny tähä asit :)
<sopuli> asti*
<Echramath> Tykkään että on tietoturvallisempaa jos on nattiboksi.
<sopuli> no heitä joku esimerkki.. katon vähä tietoi siit
<sopuli> luulis et tos olis mut eipä taida ollakkaan
<Echramath> Mulla on joku Buffalo minkä löysin huutonetistä.
<sopuli> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/buffalo-wireles-n-wlan-tukiasema-ja-usb-wlan-adapteri/256083186
<sopuli> mites tommone
<Echramath> Just tommoinen. Kyllä se iahan toimivan on tuntunut.
<sopuli> jea
<sopuli> nyt pääsee astuksii kii
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-24
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Poedit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JMOjJu -> 3x09 Poedit - Viikon VALO #113 | Viikon VALO
 * Mkaysi ei ole koskaan ymmärtänyt miten tuo "translation memory" toimii :(
<jpsalova> Tietyistä lauseista tms blokeista on vain käännösvastineet valmiiksi tarjolla, muistissa.
<jpsalova> Eli sellainen autocompletion-tyylinen juttu.
<Heikki_> ei perskuta, ajoin source ~/.bash_history
<Heikki_> piti ajaa source ~/.bash_profile
<Heikki_> saas nähä, menikö moniki asia paskaks
<jpsalova> Mikäs source edes on.
<Mkaysi> jpsalova: Se käskee ohjelmaa (yleensä vain komentotulkkia) lukemaan asetukset tiedostosta
<paww> Mkaysi: ei lukemaan asetukset vaan suorittamaan tiedostossa olevat komennot, käynnistämättä alishelliä niiden suorittamiseen
<Mkaysi> Ok, kiitos korjauksesta :)
<paww> tuota kyllä käytetään usein asetusten lukemiseen, koska muuttujien asetukset jäävät voimaan, toisin kuin normaalissa shellitiedoston suorituksessa.
<Heikki_> joo, mulla pomppas pari graafista softaa ruutuun ja ssh kysy salasanaa
<Heikki_> selasin hieman tota bash_history tiedostoa niin ei ilmeisesti ollu kovin fataaleja komentoja :D
<paww> jälleen yksi syy olla koskaan kirjoittamatta "rm -rf *"
<jpsalova> Se kyllä on aina huono file batchina suoritettavaksi.
<sopuli> hei miksei tuo samba share toimi ufw:n kanssa vaikka miten niitä komentoja säätäis ?
<sopuli> ei pääse läpi.. nään kyllä jaot
<tale> sopuli: Toimiiko se varmasti ilman ufw:tä?
<sopuli> joo
<sopuli> ja googletin ni muillaki ongelmii sen kans ollu
<tale> sopuli: Windowsin protokollat vaatii lisää portteja auki palomuurista.
<sopuli> minkä portin
<tale> sopuli: Miksi siinä muuten on palomuuri?
<sopuli> linuxissa ?
<tale> sopuli: Ei, kun miksi haluat siihen palomuurin?
<sopuli> siis linuxiin vai samban jakoon ?
<sopuli> vai windowsiin
<sopuli> :D
<sopuli> emmä tarttekkaa
<sopuli> pitäskö olla tämmöset auki?
<sopuli> samba is supposed to use ports 135, 137, 138, 139 and 445.
<Iltsu> joo pitäs
<Echramath> Kysymys kai on, että jos samban on tarkoitus päästä läpi, haluutko sille välille palomuurin.
<Echramath> Ja jos siihen tarvii palomuurin, onko siihen tarkoitus saada samba.
<sopuli> no tarkotus on vaan saada siirrettyä tavaraa lanissa koneelta toiselle
<ninnnu> ja jos sulla on NAT, niin tarvikko sä sitä palomuuria sisäverkkoon ollenkaan
<sopuli> Echramath:  meni liian vaikeeks noi sun kysymykset
<sopuli> no emmie tiä mitä tuol boxin asetuksis on päällä ku ei se paska päästä sisää
<sopuli> :D
<sopuli> pistin buffalon tilauksee.. jospa se toimis paremmin
<Iltsu> ei mulla kyl oo ikin lelux-koneessa ollu palomuurii
<elias_a> Ai?
<elias_a> Eiks siinä määritelmällisesti ole sellainen itsessään?
<sopuli> on mut ei sitä oo pakko pitää päällä
<sopuli> :D
<elias_a> Jaa että sillä lailla...
<ninnnu> elias_a: varmaan pointti on siinä että sitä ei ole väännetty ACCEPT ALL-tilasta mihinkään
<elias_a> Jep.
<jjo> kyllä mä olen pitäinyt aina mun linux-koneissa palomuuria päällä, silloin kun olen ollut suoraan yhteydessä internettiin
<jjo> ei siitä kuitenkaan ole haittaakaan ja sit ei ole väliä vaikka vahingossa käynnistäiskin jonkun palvelun
<sopuli> oisko tos järkee ?
<sopuli> http://log.logfish.net/node/31
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/J0Vasx -> Setting up the UFW firewall with Samba | log of Logfish.net
<sopuli> entäpä mites tuo amanda ? onko hyvä
<ninnnu> mulla oli joskus FIAIF, nyt on vain tiedosto jossa on nippu rivejä jotka alkaa "iptables". Kerran oon nähny shorewallin, siinä oli hämmentävä multiline-viritys konffeissa kanssa.
<ninnnu> -kanssa
<ninnnu> ts. en oo kuullukkaa mistää amandasta
<tasata> Jonkunsortin järeä backupsofta, ei ole kokemusta
<ninnnu> mulle google sano että se ois joku iptables-käpästelijä
<Echramath> sopuli: Voisin silti ehdotella tavaran siirtelyä scp:llä kunnes saat sen natin toimimaan.
<ninnnu> tai sshfs-käkkylä Windowsiin
<Iltsu> ninnnu, ei niitä oo fiksuja olemas ilmasena :d
<sopuli> hei miks mun remote accessi näy näybä ubuntun creenii
<sopuli> oon kattonu jo msconfigista ja öö
<sopuli> no nii.. mitäs sit
<sopuli> pelkkä tausta näkyy
<sopuli> jaahas se käänty jo vnc:n puolelle tää juttu
<Echramath> Hei, superystävälliset nörtit!
<Echramath> (tätä ilmaisua oli Voimassa käytetty Ubuntu-yhteisöstä)
<Myrtti> heh
<thaurwylth> No nyt kyllä.
<ninnnu> http://fifi.voima.fi/voima-artikkeli/2013/numero-1/hapanta-atk-etiikkaa niille jotka ei jaksa itse kaivaa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GHWj6e -> Fifi
<Echramath> Kas, se on tuollakin.
<Echramath> Luin vanhanaikaisesti paperilta.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-18
<tabasko> eli ubuntu vaihtaa nyt systemd:hen debianin perässä?
<tabasko> väärä kanava :)
<Tm_T> joo ja joo
<Tm_T> fiksuahan se
<jaywink> yllättävää mut fiksua :)
<tale> Nyt kun systemd selkiytyi, mikäs löydetään seuraavaksi kinaamisen aiheeksi? Vaikkapa minkä väriseksi Shuttleworthin uusi pyöräsuoja maalataan?
<Tatuu5> default wallpaperiin Ubuntu logo takas.. :-)
<marsupapu> Onko mahdollistakaan tehdä sarjapäätettä USB-yhteydellä?
<marsupapu> vai mietinkö ethernet-hommeleita?
<ninnnu> ttyUSB0?
<mjr> usb-sarjaporttiadaptereita on olemassa, mutta tarkoitatko jotain muuta?
<Echramath> Kyllä usb-porttiin ainakin saa sarjaportin.
<Echramath> Yes but why
<marsupapu> mietin siis päätettä jolla voisi käyttää isäntäkoneen komentoriviä
<Echramath> Onko sulla oikea pääte?
<marsupapu> PC:stä aion väsätä
<Echramath> Käytä eetteriä.
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Echramath> Ei tarvi miettiä mikä on päätelaitenopeus (engl. terminal velocity) eikä mitään muutakaan semmoista.
<marsupapu> ssh vaatii päätteeltä kovalevyä
<Echramath> Eiii välttämättä.
<Echramath> Jostainhan sun on sinne softa ladattava kuitenkin?
<marsupapu> no joo, joku muistitikku voisi toimia.
<puhuri> mutta on sarja-tty:stä iloakin - mm. kerran säästynyt yksi edestakainen lento HEL-RVN onnistuneesti sijoitetun aarjakaapelin ansiosta :-)
<puhuri> nykyääänkin käyttämässäni virtuaalikone-imagessa on getty /dwv/ttyS0:saa kun siihe n pääsee "virsh console domain" jos esim. kämmää verkkoasetukset
<puhuri> ja on hitaammalla yhteydellä, josaa vnc on hiidas
 * puhuri tulipas typoja - en opi kosketusnäytöllä kirjottamaan
<marsupapu> Mikähän on minimalistisin kokoonpano johon saa ssh-asiakkaan?
<marsupapu> siis softapuolella
<Echramath> Periaatteessa kotona voi ajaa telnettiäkin.
<ninnnu> marsupapu: kui pieni sen tarvis olla?
<Sysi> dropbeariin riittää suunnilleen kerneli
<ninnnu> Puppy Linux olisi kai minimalistisin edelleen kehitetty distro
<ninnnu> ~100MB
<Tatuu5> -Puppya kokeiltu pari kertaa... ei kyllä vakuuta.
<Sysi> jos tavotteena on ajaa ssh-terminaalia niin sanosin että riittää
<Sysi> onko puppy pienempi ku tiny core?
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> kyl noita floppy linuxeja olis jotka vissiin täyttää ehdot
<ninnnu> mut ne (kuten myös Tiny Core) on kaikki päivitetty viimeeksi joskus 2008
<ninnnu> joka tietty ei sinänsä välttämättä ole ongelma
<ninnnu> mutta kun speksi on "tarttis olla pieni", niin miten pientä tässä nyt haetaan..
<Tatuu5> entäs tää Raspbian... en oo kokeillu
<ninnnu> no jos sulla on RPi..
<marsupapu> Eikös se oo arm-prossulle
<ninnnu> ei sekään taida kauheen pieni olla
<mlpug> No jos sen pitää pieni olla niin eikai sinne mitää linuxia kannata ottaa
<Tatuu5> Bodhi:lla oli ehkä joku mini... ainakin arm
<jjo> mut siis mikä syy siihen nyt sit on, että sen pitäis olla tosi pieni?
<ninnnu> Bodhi näköjään on 580MB
<Tatuu5> jos keveyttä ja toimivuutta hakee... niin Mint (XFCE) on ihan kurko
<ninnnu> jjo: ja mikä tosiaan on "pieni", puhutaanko floppypienestä, "business card"-pienestä vai giga-pienestä
<ninnnu> Tatuu5: nyt taidetaan vain hakea jotain mikä pyörittää SSH:ta
<jjo> nykyään aika harvaan paikkaan tarvitaan oikeesti pientä
<Tatuu5> jjo, sitä miekii...
<jjo> sulautetuillakin alkaa olemaan jo gigatolkulla tilaa
<mlpug> pieni voisi olla vaikka se jossa Tatu Ylönen sen ekan kerran implentoi. Mikä lie Altos OS se olikaan?
<tumppu> noi uuemmat rasbianin tikut on kyl varsin isoja jo, ei mahu 2GB tikulle
<tumppu> mut kun kaivaa vanhemman version ja päivittelee+poistelee sieltä turhia niin pitäis päästä muutamaan sataan megaan
<tumppu> joku tais jaella omaa 84MB kuvaansakin
<marsupapu> Pitänee investoida 4gb tikkuun niin menee vaikka ubuntu
<ninnnu> Tai sit vain sanot että missä se raja menee niin sanotaan sulle sopiva distro
<Echramath> Onko se debiankin noin paisunut?
<ninnnu> esim. puppy menee ihan tikkuun vain mitä kaupasta löydät
<jjo> eiks ubuntusta saa enää serveriversiota?
<tumppu> toi on varmaan vaan rasbianin tekijöiden vaikutusta, tahtovat pistää sinne enempää tavaraa
<tumppu> koska reilun puolen vuoden takaset kuvat on useemman sata megaa pienempiä
<jjo> saa näköjään
<jjo> ei sekään kovin iso loppujen lopuksi ole
<ninnnu> jjo: sitä on vähän heikko ajaa livenä
<jjo> niin joo
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-20
<marsupapu> Tietäisikö joku miten mutt:in vakiotekstieditorin saisi vaihdettua? Tuo käyttää vakiona nanoa mutta vim olisi enemmän mieleen
<Mikaela> Luulen, että "EDITOR=vim" ~/.$SHELLrc:een tai vastaavaan.
<marsupapu> Shellrc?
<marsupapu> Eikö se olisi muttrc:n asia ennemminkin?
<inz> joo, EDITOR tai VISUAL vois vaikuttaa, tai sit update-alternatives --set editor /usr/bin/vim
<Mikaela> .bashrc tai .zshrc tai mitä nyt käytätkään.
<Echramath> Monesti ne käynnistää vaan EDITORin.
<inz> muttin mansivulta ei löydy oletusta (veikkaisin /usr/bin/editor), mutta sen mukaan koittaa ensin $VISUAL, sitten $EDITOR
<marsupapu> En saanu kyllä bashrc:hen mitään komboa hakkaamalla miellyttävää tulosta
<tale> marsupapu: Kai tarkistit muuttujilla VISUAL ja EDITOR on uusi arvo, ja vasta sitten käynnistät siinä samassa shellissä mutt:in?
<marsupapu> Ai miten tarkistin? Sinne bashrc:hen itse muutin.
<tale> marsupapu: Ei ne sitä kautta muutu ennen kuin se ~/.bashrc suoritetaan.
<marsupapu> Eikös bashrc:tä lueta aina kun käytän bashia
<tale> marsupapu: Kokeile näin: VISUAL=/usr/bin/jed mutt
<Sysi> bashrc suoritetaan aina kun ajat bashin, olemassaolevaan ei muutu mikää
<tale> Siis ~/.bashrc suoritetaan kun bash käynnistyy, ja se vaikuttaa vain siinä prosessissa. Tai kun komennetaan source ~/.bashrc. Bashin man-sivulla selitettään tarkkaan milloin suoritetaan ne -rc-tiedostot.
<jjo> noita ympäristömuuttujia voi tosiaan tarkastella esim echottamalla. eli `echo $EDITOR`
<jjo> komento `env` ilman parametreja näyttänee kaikki
<jjo> ja siis mun mielestä siellä .bashrc:ssä ne pitää exportata jos haluaa sen voimaan muutenkin kuin sen scriptin suorituksen ajaksi
<jjo> eli siis rivi olisi `export EDITOR=vim`
<marsupapu> Kokeillaanpas tuota.
<jjo> mutta siis se testiminen onnistuu jo tuolla aiemmin esitetyllä tavalla, että annetaan muuttuja samalla rivillä komennon kanssa
<tale> Ja sillä samalla rivillä -tavalla saa nopeammin selvitettyä mitä ympäristömuuttujaa mutt käyttää. VISUAL, EDITOR vai joku muu.
<marsupapu> Juu kiitos jjo, tuo export tuottikin halutun tuloksen.
<tale> marsupapu: Mansivu mutt kertoo, että käytetään muuttujaa VISUAL, ja jos sillä ei ole arvoa niin sitten EDITOR.
<marsupapu> Kun on 15" näyttö ja isot kirjasimet niin tuo nano käyttää tilaa kaikkeen turhaan
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-21
<marsupapu> Tuossa pari päivää sitten oli puhetta pienestä linux-distrosta. Nyt ois speksit selventyny: Prossutehoa ~400Mhz, tallennustilaa 1Gt. Ram-muistin määräkin lienee jotain marginaalista: kone on toiminut LTSP-päätteenä. Distron pitäs mennä nätisti gigaselle tikulle ja pyörittää sievästi ssh-palvelinta, irssiä ja kenties muttia.
<pesasa> Minimaalinen asennus Debianin netinstall-levyllä näyttäisi vievän noin 900 MB. Ehkä siitäkin saisi jotain karsittua.
<jjo> pesasa: tossa on kyl graafinen ympäristö mukana ihan varmasti
<Sysi> eikö x riippuvuuksineen oo jo 900MB
<jjo> tai jotenkin tuntuu kovin isolta pelkistetyksi ympäristöksi
<pesasa> jjo: Siellä näytti olevan jotain X-juttuja joo. Ei ehkä toimivaan X:ään saakka. Toi netinstall on kai kuitenkin tarkoitettu pohjaksi, johon sitten asennellaan tavaraa lisää, eikä ultimaattiseksi minimiksi.
<jjo> no joo, totta kyl
<jjo> jaa, kyllä ubuntun serverikin näköjään gigan vie helposti
<Tm_T> Ubuntun serveriasennus oletuksena ei ole minimaali, ei lähellekään
<jjo> ei varmaan juu
<tale> marsupapu: http://porixi.l-a.fi/TeeItseKioskikone-Debian
<Fibubot> -> TeeItseKioskikone-Debian – Porixi
<tale> Tuossa GUI:lla varustettu aika minimaalinen Debian.
<puhuri> aika minimalistinen (jossa openssh-server, joka ottaa xauthin ja sitä myöten x-kirjastoja) debian vie 611 MiB
<puhuri> mutta ei siis graafista käyttöliittymää
<ninnnu_> Mä äänestän edelleen Puppy Linuxia
<puhuri> sekään ei enää näköjään mahdu 3.5" korpulle :-( (ei sillä, että kotona olisi yhtään toimivaa korppuasemaa :-)
<ninnnu_> Onks Puppy joskus mahtunukki korpulle?
<ekvirtanen> Moi.
<ekvirtanen> Pistin asennukseen -> sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client
<ekvirtanen> Alkoi tekemään asennusta ja kaikki näytti menevän ok, mutta nyt lopussa tuli --> 140221 21:41:31 [Warning] Using unique option prefix key_buffer instead of key_buffer_size is deprecated and will be removed in a future release. Please use the full name instead.
<ekvirtanen> Ja terminaali jäi siihen ikäänkuin jumiin.
<Sysi> tuo komento kyllä poistaa eikä asenna
<ekvirtanen> Sori, väär copypaste :D
<ekvirtanen> Eli --> sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client
<ekvirtanen> Mulla on Xubuntu 12.04
<tale> ekvirtanen: Onko tiedostossa /var/log/dpkg.log jotain valaisevaan tuon komennon suorituksen ajalta?
<ekvirtanen> Tarkistan
<ekvirtanen> Viimeinen rivi on -> status half-configured mysql-server-5.5 5.5.35-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<tale> ekvirtanen: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19708086/an-issue-installing-mysql-5-5-on-clean-ubuntu-12-04-3-lts
<Fibubot> -> An issue installing MySQL 5.5 on clean Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS - Stack Overflow
<ekvirtanen> Ok. Poistan purgen kanssa ja koetan tuota. Kiitoksia :)
<ekvirtanen> tale vastauksezsta löytyneestä linkistä löytyi ratkaisu. Tattista ja hyvät viikonloput.
<marsupapu> oiskoha tuossa tikulle asentamisessa jotain erityistä huomattavaa? osaako debianin asennin käsitellä tikkuja kovalevyinä ja asentaa niille?
<pesasa> Vois kuvitella. Itse olen asentanut tikulle vaan Ubuntun.
<pesasa> Onko tuo 1 GB:n rajoitus vaan siitä, että sen kokoinen tikku on olemassa, vai onko siinä joku muukin syy. Isompiakin tikkuja nimittäin saa noin 5 eurolla.
<marsupapu> paesa: Niin saa, mutta hirvee duuni lähtee kauppaan.
<marsupapu> Ei kun pesasa. Anna anteeksi.-
<marsupapu> Mitähän nuo debianin asentimen tarjoamat "Vakiot järjestelmätyökalut" pitää sisällään?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-22
<tale> marsupapu: Ne vakiot järjestelmätyökalut kannattaa asentaa. Ilman niitä se ei toimi kunnolla.
<Tekno_> tussin ja liiman
<Kilpuri> jos ostaa nitojan saa sarvet kaupampääle
<marsupapu> Asentelen nyt käyttistä CD-levyltä tikulle. Mitä kannattaa ottaa huomioon käynnistyslataajan asentamisessa, kun koneessa on kiintolevy ja sillä käyttis?
<gildean> marsupapu: jos meinaat vaan bootata tikulta niin älä asenna mitään kiintolevylle, bios kun valkkaa tikun käynnistysasemaks niin se ei ees koita ladata mitään kiintolevyltä (olettaen että tikulta löytyy boottisektorit)
<marsupapu> Eli kun asennus kysyy että haluatko asentaa grubin pääkäynnistyslohkoon niin siihen kannattanee vastata ei?
<Sysi> ei, vaan valittet oikean levyn mihin se asennetaan pääkäynnistyslohkoon
<gildean> aa, oot siis ihan tekemässä täyttä asennusta tikulle etkä vaan live-tikkua säilyvällä datalla
<marsupapu> Juu, ihan täyttä asennusta.
<marsupapu> Jaa piti älytä valita grubin asennustaltioksi sdb
<marsupapu> Tökkäsin tuon tikun läppäriin ja boottas ok. Pöytäkoneessa lataa grubin mutta sitten valittaa tuntematonta tiedostojärjestelmää ja menee rescue modeen. Mites sitten?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-23
<puhuri> kiva tapella ensin aikansa 14.04 boottitikun luomisessa (12.04 usb-creator ei onnistunut, unetbootin kyllä) ja sitten todeta, että eihän tämä läppäri boottaa usb-tikulta
<puhuri> mutta onneksi oli valmiiksi dhcp-serveri johon sitten vain tftpd-hpa ja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro mukaan sitten soveltaen
<Fibubot> -> PXEInstallMultiDistro - Community Help Wiki
<puhuri> kuuluuko lubuntussa muuten bootissa olla us-näppis (jos buuttaa live-cd-moodiin) oletuksena ilman vaihtoehtoja? Asennuksessa kyllä vaihtuu valittaessa.
<anacron> eiks se anna valita layouttia bootissa?
<anacron> (oletus on toki US)
<puhuri> ei ainankaan tuo minkä latasin http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-i386.iso verkkobuuttina käynnistettynä
<puhuri> kappas, lukitsi ruudun kesken asennuksen... - arvomme käyttäjätunnnuksen ja salasanan (lubuntu:"")
<puhuri> mutta tuo eri asetusten kopiointi voisi olla kyllä jouhevampaa tuolta xp-puolelta
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/LXDE
<GustavoJoseRuiz> hola
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-16
<ramla> onkoha vaivattomampia tapoja muuttaa notify-osd:n ulkoasua kun tommone leolik
<heikki__> joo. hauska puki tässä
<heikki__> viikko 13 näkyy kahdesti
<heikki__> kalenterissa
<heikki__> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4435155/Wrong_weeknumber/week.png
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-17
<Mikaela> Tm_T: tuli äsken mieleen, että onko Ubuntu Phonessa 5GHz WLAN, FM Radio ja NFC?
<Mikaela> Jollalta puuttuu kaksi ensimmäistä kokokaan, kolmas taas on vain osittainen ja toimii vain TOHeilla
<elias_a> Mikaela: Mitäs "osittainen FM-radio" tarkoittaa?
<Mikaela> elias_a: osittainen NFC
<Mikaela> FM Radio kuulema olisi piirissä, mutta käyttökelvoton, koska ei ole antennia tai jotakin muuta tärkeää osaa :(
<elias_a> Aaa - ok.
<elias_a> FM-radion hyljeksintä tai vähätteleminen on aika outo juttu.
<elias_a> Suurimman osan ajasta sitä tietty ollaan striimin ääressä, mutta mulla on kyllä paljon tilanteita, joissa on kiva, että kännyssä on radio.
<harriv_> radio taitaa olla, mahdollisesti 5 GHz wlankin, mutta nfc puuttunee
<Mikaela> ensimmäinen asia, jonka minä huomasin (Jollalla) taisi olla tuo radion puute ja sitten koulussa on yksi dualband-verkko, mutta täälläpäin taajuudet eivät muutenkaan ole niin paljon käytössä ja jossakin vaiheessa mietin NFC:tä, mutta se ei taida olla minulle niin tärkeä
<Mikaela> onko muuten GLONASS? GPS taitaa tietysti olla nykyään kaikissa, mutta Jolla taitaa olla meillä tässä talossa ensimmäinen laite, jolla on molemmat
<harriv> ei ainakaan spekseissä lue, gps and a-gps
<harriv> http://www.bq.com/gb/products/aquaris-e4-5.html tuolta löytyy
<ighea_> itse odottaisin vielä sitä oikeaa laitetta jonka ne todennäköisesti julkaisee kunhan tuo on kerännyt aikansa pölyä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-18
<Mikaela> ok
<Mikaela> minulla ei ole vielä tarkoitus vaihtaa puhelinta kun tuo Jollakin on varmaan ollut minulla korkeintaan kuukauden
<Mikaela> 4G ei ole tuettu vai onko se tuo 3G HSPA+?
<Mikaela> "Operating System Android 4.4" ???
<Mikaela> olikohan tämä nyt vastmasti sama laite
<ninnnu> toi on eri tuote
<ninnnu> http://ubuntu.bq.com/
<Mikaela> ei näytä olevan kovin kattava lista tiedostotyypeistä
<Mikaela> mitenköhän tuo FM-radio toimii käytännössä
<ninnnu> Oletettavasti niin että laitat handsfreen kiinni
<ninnnu> Koska se HF-piuha toimii antennina
<Mikaela> entä löytyykö siitä suoraan jokin sovellus sen käyttöön vai onko sovellusvalikoiman selausta ja millainen sovellus?
<ninnnu> Siitä en tiä
<ninnnu> N9:n kanssa yhteisö väkästeli FM-softan joka tais vaatia rootin
<ninnnu> Kun Nokiaa ei kinostanu, mutta taisivat ehkä antaa kuitenkin speksit että "se toimii näin"
<Mikaela> eikö N9:llä root ollut yhtä helppo, kuin nyt Jollalla?
<ninnnu> juu
<Mikaela> eli ei mikään vaikea vaatimus
<Mikaela> joku taisi puhua jotakin FM TOHia jossakin
<ninnnu> juu, kimmoli on kai väkästäny sellasen
<ninnnu> tai joku
<ninnnu> antoi ohjeetkin
<ninnnu> palikat ei vain ollu triviaaleimpia hankittavia
<Mikaela> ok
<czr> helpompaa varmaan silloin jos työkseen väsää elektroniikan kanssa (kimmoli siis :-)
<czr> vaatinee sitä et pysyy kolvi tärisemättä käsissä
<ninnnu> No googlailin palikoita niin alibabasta olis pitäny
<ninnnu> melkein klikkasin mut sit ku halusivat että käytän vielä AliPayta (paikallinen PayPal kai) niin se vähän jäi
<czr> voi olla tiukkaa juu
<czr> ja toisaalta arrowit ja farnellit yms on vähän nihkeitä kuluttajakaupassa
<ninnnu> Farnellilta  voi tilata esim. Elektorin kautta
<ninnnu> Mut ei niilläkää ollu
<harriv> yleiselektroniikan kautta voi tilata RS:n katalogista, jos sattuu löytymään sieltä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-19
<czr> oer. ehkäpä idioottikysymys. mikä on oikea(tm) tapa päivittää ca-certificates 14.04:lla? uusin "tuettu" versio on 20130906ubuntu2 joka on liian vanha
<czr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/ itse paketti kuitenkin on päivittynyt tämän jälkeen
<czr> ongelmaksi siis muodostunut kun apt:illa yrittää käyttää repoa https:n yli, ja repopalvelimella on ca-certti joka on uudempi kuin mitä ca-certificates-paketissa on
<czr> johtuen sha256 päivityksistä mitä nyt on CA-puolella paljon tehty
<inz> munakana
<czr> no ei varsinaisesti. en vain ymmärrä miksei ca-certificates-pakettia voisi päivittää LTS:n sisällä
<czr> kyseessä ei kuitenkaan ole ohjelmistoversio
<czr> ellei nyt joku halua määritellä BER:iä ohjelmaksi mut ei avata sitä ovea
<czr> ehkä se ongelma on jotain muuta, pitää vielä miettiä. wgetillä se toimii, aptilla ei
<inz> ah, tajusin vähän väärin
<czr> joo, ehkä selitin myös huonosti. tässä siis lähin raportti joka kuvaa mun tilannetta :-) : https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/9592
<czr> eli apt-cacher-ng käytössä, ja sen läpi ei toimi https
<czr> hmm. auttais varmaan jos sallis CONNECT:in apt-cacher-ng:ssä :---)
<czr> nevermind.
<inz> Nonii, sehän oli sit helppo; vieläkös se sen jälkeen cachettaa jotain?
<czr> ei tietenkään. sen takia vaihdoin repon http:ksi. ideaalitapauksessa apt-cacher-ng osais itse ottaa https:llä netin yli tosin mut olkoot
<inz> MitM-meiningillä
<czr> nii, se on ihan ok kun oon se M in the MITM.
<czr> MITMITM.
<Mikaela> minulla on ollut http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt käytössä ja se antaa vain http://
<ansa> eiköhän ole kyse jostain kolmannen osapuolen reposta, tai vaikka omasta.
<Mikaela> ai. minä en ajatellut pidemmälle apt-cacher-ng:tä pidemmälle
<Mikaela> ja nyt kirjoitukseni on taas sekavaa…
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/PicoCMS
<IhqTzup_> pesasa: toihan on siisti!
<pesasa> :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-20
<czr> pesasa, jos noi staattiset kiinnostaa, niin kokeile tätä: http://spf13.com/project/hugo/ . on such awesome.
<czr> much jopa
<czr> http://gohugo.io/ toi on ehkä parempi lähtökohta
<pesasa> czr: Täytyypä tutustua. Kiitoksia.
<czr> katselin aikoinaan läpi noita aika paljonkin, ja toi jotenkin sopi itselleni parhaiten. nopee kuin orava.
<pesasa> czr: Eli ymmärsinkö oikein. Tuo generoi sisältötiedostoista ihan staattisia html-tiedostoja. Eli palvelimen ei tarvitse enää suorittaa "mitään".
<pesasa> Ihan hyvä vaihtoehto sekin.
<pesasa> Mitenkäs tuollaisessa dynaamiset sisällöt, jotka muuttuvat usein hoidetaan? Esimerkiksi jos blogissa on aina etusivulla lyhennelmä neljästä viimeisestä kirjoituksesta ja vanhemmat taakse päin sivutetusti?
<pesasa> Generoidaanko nuo kaikki sivutetut neljän lyhennelmän sivut aina uudelleen jokaisen blogijulkaisun yhteydessä?
<czr> pesasa, jep
<czr> toi trackaa dependencyt itse ja generoi sen mitä tarvitsee
<czr> se vain on niin hiton nopea et se uusiksigenerointi ei maksa mitään
<czr> sit vaan rsync serverille tai jotain hienompaa jos haluaa
<czr> riippuu vähän nimiavaruudesta miten cachetys kannattaa tehdä mut..
<czr> http://jekyllrb.com/ toi on vähän suositumpi. githubin kehittämä, github osaa tarjoilla tuolla kirjoitetun kontentin suoraan jos on tarvis
<DrGrov> czr: Saako udella et millainen netti sinulla on käytössä?
<czr> DrGrov, ihan sama internet kuin muillakin. tarjoitatko nettiyhteyttä, web-serveriä vai mitä?
<czr> edellinen vaihtelee, kotona 10Mbps/10Mbps ethernet
<DrGrov> czr: Ok. En suoranaisesti tarjoa mutta tiedän yhden joka tarjoaa jos olisi tarvetta.
<DrGrov> czr: Mietin vain kun puhuit tuosta rsyncistä serverille.
<tale> Olenko minä ainut jonka mielestä seittisivusto on kätevä tehdä Norman Walshin Websitellä?
<tale> http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/website/example/layout.html
<czr> DrGrov, tarjoaa mitä siis? :-)
<DrGrov> czr: Tarjoaa VPS:ää, weppihotellia jne.
<DrGrov> czr: Mutta ehkä tämä keskustelu ei oo suoranaisesti Ubuntuun liittyvää :)
<czr> DrGrov, onhan noita netti pullollaan, itselläni on ihan tarpeeksi kyl noita purnukoita ympäriinsä
<DrGrov> czr: Saako udella et millaisia nopeuksia VPS:ä jota käytät tarjoaa?
<czr> en tosin edelleenkään ihan ymmärrä miten rsync liittyy asiaan :-)
<czr> se VPS mitä eniten käytän on tarpeeksi nopea. ts, ei ole nopeus ollut ongelma. siirsin just SSD-VPS:ksi
<czr> https://www.linode.com/pricing 1GB versio on ollut nyt viimeaikoina
<czr> muut purkit on mitä on, mut ne ei ole puhtaasti vain omaan käyttöön
<DrGrov> czr: No siis rsync liittyy sillä tavalla et mietin itse miten pushaisin tavaraa VPS:iin helpoiten :)
<Mikaela> minulla on ollut halvin DigitalOcean
<czr> DrGrov, ah. riippuu kuin paljon tavaraa sulla on. rsync käyttää muistia enemmän mitä enemmän erillisiä tiedostoja on yms.
<DrGrov> Tavaraa on about 120 Gt mitä tahtoisin siirtää. Se ei ole ongelma, ainakaan muistin käyttö täällä puolella tai VPS:n puolella
<czr> ei se ihan ideaali ole, mut suht ideaali. isoin haaste siinä on oikestaan se et jos esim jotai hostausta miettii niin miten "flippaa" uuden version sivustosta kun rsync on valmistunut. muuten voi hetken aikaa olla tarjolla versio mis on edellisestä ja nykyisestä tai sit puolikkaita tiedostoja yms epäkoherenttia
<czr> 120G on suht paljon kyl. backuppia/VM:iä?
<Mikaela> speedtest-cli sanoo Download: 50.57 Mbits/s & Upload: 21.31 Mbits/s tuolla, jos ymmärsin nopeuskysymyksen oikein
<czr> ah
<czr> katotaas mitä mun purnukka sanoo
<ansa> rsyncissä ei tuu oletuksena tule puolikkaita tiedostoja, ellei erikseen halua --in-place:lla tehdä korvaamista
<DrGrov> Tiedän juu et 120 Gt on paljon, mutta toki ei se ole se pullonkaula sinänsä. Ehkä tämä nykyinen upstream on se ongelma, 5 Mbittii upstreamii :/
<DrGrov> Mietin et ku upstreami on nii "heikko" täällä päässä mut VPS:än on 100/100 nii olisikohan parempaa ratkaisua saada ne about 120 Gt sinne?
<Mikaela> speedtest-cli:n asensin pipillä, en tiedä onko repoissa
<Mikaela> on näköjään
<czr> ei ole repoissa
<czr> hmm?
<Mikaela> 14.10 on
<czr> jaa :-)
<czr> menee rikki 14.04:llä
<czr> urllib2.HTTPError: HTTP Error 302: The HTTP server returned a redirect error that would lead to an infinite loop. The last 30x error message was: Found
<czr> irony.
<DrGrov> Tai pitäisköhän vain karsia reilusti tuota 120 Gt ja puolittaa osiksi ja vähän kerrallaan? Tulee backupkäyttöön myös kotona mut silti, ku kerran on hyvä VPS:ä käytössä.... Argh! :(
<DrGrov> Noh, tämä on tulevaisuuden ongelma :)
<DrGrov> Kiitos avusta czr ja Mikaela :)
<tale> DrGrov: Jos käytät rsync, on ensimmäisen varmuuskopion jälkeen nopeampi ottaa seuraavat kopiot.
<czr> juup, nou hätä
<Mikaela> eipä kest', vaikka en kyllä tainnut mitään tehdäkään
<DrGrov> tale: Totta, vois kyl pushata sitten kaiken ja antaa vain koneen tehdä kaikki omassa rauhassa. Kone on muutenki 24/7 päällä :D
<DrGrov> Ei mut kaikki pieni tieto ja sen jakaminen auttaa :9
<DrGrov> :)
<czr> haa, linode näköjään laajentaa saksaan. awesomness.
<czr> Mikaela, onko sul ollu DO:n kanssa ongelmia?
<Mikaela> se taisi myös jäädä sanomatta, että minulla on DO Lontoossa.
<czr> kattelin sitä joskus, mut .. oon tykänny linodesta ihan liikaa et jaksais säästää tuossa
<Mikaela> ei ole ollut
<czr> joo, linodet kans itsellä kontoossa
<czr> Mikaela, monta vuotta oot ollu asiakkaana niillä?
<Mikaela> (jos tämä ei ole kauheaa spämmiä niin minulla on referral linkki tuolla mikaela.info/links)
<Mikaela> ehkä vuoden tai sinne päin ja minulla on ollut useampi VPS ja välillä olen vain poistellut niitä, koska ei ole ollut tarvetta ja ehkä on muutaman kuukauden taukoja ollut. Minulla on nyt siellä GitHub student packilla vielä vuoden yksi VPS
<Mikaela> https://education.github.com/pack
<DrGrov> Paljonko muistia saatte ja mihin hintaan noihin tiedän VPS:iin? Vähän specsejä olis kiva kuulla :)
<Mikaela> pitää kirjautua sisälle
<czr> Mikaela, thanks
<czr> itsellä ollu linodella vpsiä joku ehkä 4-5 vuotta nyt
<czr> ja useamman asiakkaan kans
<Mikaela> tämä halvin mikä minulla on on 5$ kuukaudessa / 0.007$ tunnissa. 512 MB RAMia ja 1 suoritin, 20 GB SSD Levy, 1000 GB siirtoa ja on myös IPv6 joissakin paikoissa, kuten tuolla Lontoossa
<Mikaela> ja minulla on gigan swappitiedosto lisätty
<czr> https://www.openshift.com/products/pricing törmäsin tähän äskettäin
<DrGrov> Ok.
<czr> en tosin ehtiny oikein vielä katsomaan et mihin toi soveltuu. mut kivempi kuin AWS free tier joka katoaa vuoden päästä aloituksesta ja sit on pissa sukassa :-)
<Mikaela> käyttöjärjestelmät: Ubuntu, FreeBSD, Fedora, Debian, CoreOS, CentOS
<DrGrov> Itselläni on 2 Gt rammia, rajaton tiedonsiirto, 100 Gt levy, IPv6 tietääkseni
<Mikaela> ja Ubuntuista on 10.04, 12.04.5, 14.04 ja 14.10 ja voi valita x32 tai x64
<czr> x32?
<czr> ei kai ubuntu saa sille edes
<Mikaela> kai ne tarkoittavat 86:tta
<czr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_ABI
<czr> toivottavasti :-)
<czr> koska valintana aika eksoottinen koko jakelulle
<DrGrov> ownCloud olis kyl kiva pistää pystyyn tuonne VPS:lle mut ei vain aika riitä :D
<Mikaela> freebsdllä on 10.1 ei sano mitään arkkitehtuurista, Fedora 19:sta 21:teen x32/x64, paitsi 21 on vain x64, Debian 6 tai 7 x32/x64 CoreOS stable/beta/alpha jotakin numeroita, ei ole arkkitehtuuria mainittu ja CentOS 5.10 tai 6.5 on molemmissa x32/x64, paitsi 7 on vain x64
<Mikaela> ja täältä voi suoraan laitta ssh-avaimet, ettei rootin salasanaa lähetetä sähköpostilla
<DrGrov> Noniin, nyt unten maille :D
<czr> vähän aikasta kyl viel
<Mikaela> erikoinen kelloaika
<tale> Päiväunet on terveellisiä.
<DrGrov> Dementia iskee kovempaa ja kovempaa joka päivä, unet auttaa :D
<czr> onhan ne
<DrGrov> tale: Kyllä vain, olet ihan asian ytimessä :)
<Mikaela> päiväunet voisivat olla kivoja, mutta minä olen koulussa 14:55 asti
<czr> työnantaja ei välttis vaa arvosta ihan älyttömästi :-)
<DrGrov> Äh, työnantaja kyl ymmärtää vähän luovaa taukoa. Sellainen 15 min powernappi :)
<czr> ei se kyl :-).
<DrGrov> Mut juu, se on moro. Kiitos juttelutuokiosta :)
<czr> vähän vanhempaa koulukuntaa niin ei ymmärrä miten dynaamisessa it-maailmassa saa parhaiten irti ihmisistä
<tale> Saattaa joutua huumetestiin jos mainitsee powernapit.
<czr> heh
<DrGrov> Niin tietysti, powernapit ei oo ehkä se paras sanonta :D
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-21
<StockAntenna> mikähän mahtaa tehdä jenkkinäppiksen tuoreesti asennetussa ubuntussa välillä? unityn palkissa on Fi-näppis ja locale sanoo kaikkeen paitsi LC_ALL:iin fi_FI.UTF-8
<pesasa> Mulla oli jossain vaiheessa ongelmana, että Logitechin K400 -näppis sai aina automaattisesti jenkkiasettelun. Vaikka samaan aikaan kytketty muu usb-näppis toimi motteettomasti.
<StockAntenna> tässä on nyt vain Asus-läppärinäppis ja MS-hiiri
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/TiddlyWiki5
<Echramath> Vaikuttaako locale muutenkaan näppisasetuksiin?
<ninnnu> ei sen ainakaan pitäisi
<StockAntenna> ei pitäskään
<StockAntenna> sama ongelma jatkuu joka bootin jälkeen
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-22
<tale> StockAntenna: Mitä on tiedostossa /etc/default/keyboard ?
<StockAntenna> tale: XKBLAYOUT="fi"
<tale> StockAntenna: Jaa, mistäs Ubuntu sitten keksii US-näppäimistöasettelun?
<StockAntenna> sen kun tietäis
<puhuri> itse usein vaihdan vahingossa Super-välilyönnillä, mutta silloin kyllä indikaattorikin vaihtaa
<tale> StockAntenna: Tee sitten tämän ohjeen mukaan: https://wiki.debian.org/Keyboard
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-22
<elias_a> https://twitter.com/kaspersky/status/701849416408416256
<elias_a> Että käyttäkää vain sitä Mintiä. :P
<ninnnu> käyttäkää vaan sitä Wordpressiä..
<elias_a> Kas - uusi kernel...
<elias_a> No - asennetaan sitten.
<xet7> elias_a: Tietty käytetään Minttiä :P vähemmällä säätämisellä on päässy kuin muissa distroissa. Ei tää nyt ole eka kerta kun joku hakkeroi jonkun Linux distron sivut. Kyllä Mint ylläpito korjaa systeemit.
<diffis> Muistanko omiani, vai onko siitä suht vähän aikaa, kun Ubuntun Suomi-yhteisöä kuritettiin jotenkin? En muista ihan tarkkaan, lienenkö ollut edes vielä pigviiniporukassa silloin.
<ninnnu> foorumit sai nenään, joo
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-23
<ansa> ttps://lwn.net/Articles/676664/
<ninnnu> melkoista pahuutta hukata h urlin alusta
<Mirv> en oikein tiedä miten kohteliaasti sanoisi Mintin käyttäjille tai sitä suunnitteleville ettei kannata
<Mirv> olisi toki helpompaa jos joku innostuisi Cinnamonin kunnolla paketoimaan Debianille/Ubuntulle jos siitä työpöytäympäristöstä tykkää
<Mirv> MATEhan on nyt omana levitysversionaan, Cinnamonia on paketoitu mutta ei ole esim. Ubuntu Cinnnamonia
<Mirv> ja siis kun ei se Mintin käyttäminen välttämättä ole mitenkään huonokaan asia, mutta lähtökohtaisesti ei kannattaisi luottaa tahoon jolle tietoturva-asiat ovat toissijainen asia. ei siis mitenkään liittyen tähän uusimpaan käänteeseen vaan koko historian ajalta.
<ansa> ninnnu, tais screenin ctrl-a napata h:n itselleen
<ansa> testi: https://lwn.net/Articles/676664/
<ansa> kas, joku oli tämänkin jo korjannut valmiiksi http://koti.kapsi.fi/liki/irssi/ttp.pl
<ninnnu> 404
<ansa> what, kummasta? ekan kirjoitin siis ttps-muodossa, ja ainakin mulle näkyy että ois korjattu ihan oikein https-urliksi
<ninnnu> http.pl
<ninnnu> ttp.pl jopa
<Mirv> :D
<tale> Koitan taas saada sirukortinlukijaa toimimaan.
<tale> Mielestäni nyt se kortinlukija toimii ja Firefoxissa on VRK root ca asennettuna
<tale> Menestystä ei silti ole havaittavissa.
<tale> Näyttäisi Firefox lakkasi kokonan toimimasta.
<StockAntenna> suuret ovat uhraukset kortin toimimaan saamiseksi
<StockAntenna> aika surullista tuo kortinlukijatuki
<tale> No nyt, kolmas kerta saman PIN kirjoitus vihdoin auttoi.
<tale> Aika surkea tuo systeemi, jos 5 kerran väärin kirjoittamisen jälkeen kortti lukittuu.
<StockAntenna> kortti on surkea systeemi yleistunnistusvälineenä
<StockAntenna> jossain firmassa tai jopa valtiolla tms se voi toimia kun koneet ovat jotenkin hallinnassa
<StockAntenna> siis valtion työntekijöillä kuten virkamieskortti
<tale> Kyllä se nyt tuntui toimivan OK. Katson vielä toimiiko uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen heti vai pitääkö taas koittaa monta kertaa.
<inz> vanhan läpyskän sc-lukija tais toimia ihan helpohkosti, uudessa taasen ei ole
<inz> en sillä kyllä koskaan mitään muuta tehnyt kuin testasin, että tekeekö se jotain =)
<mjr> sain just toiminaan 14.04:ssa kokeillessani, tosin ei se tämän firefoo-versiolla toi vrk:n softa onnistunut verifioimaan vrk:n sertifikaattia, piti vaan tehdä sille poikkeus
<inz> ei ne oo viäkään saanu aikaseks mitään web apia sirukorteille
<inz> joskus vuonna miekka ja kirves oli jollain foorumilla joku ehdotus aiheesta, mutta ei tainnu sit mennä mihinkään
<tale> Viimeinen kompastus tossa varmennekortissa oli ne PIN-koodit. Niitä on kaksi ja PIN 2 pitää kirjoittaa ensin, sitten vasta PIN 1. Missään tätä ei sanota.
<ansa> olihan sulla se onepin - moduli firefoxissa käytössä?
<StockAntenna> nonhan se on juuri loogista:D
<Thaurwylth> Eikö muuten semmoinen asia ole olemassa kuin USB-varmenne?
<aq2> Noniin, korjasin network-managerin ongelman chrootilla :D
<aq2> yllättävää kyllä onnistui
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-24
<inz> jaha, mikähän update-managerilla olis ollu scratchbox2:sta vastaan, se olis halunnu poistaa sen, mutta ei yhtään kertonu, että miks
<StockAntenna> http://www.rtl-sdr.com/sodera-an-upcoming-100-khz-to-3-8-ghz-rxtx-sdr/ tää pitää ilmoittaa tännekin Canonicalin mukanaolon takia
<ninnnu> ööh
<ninnnu> Päättyykö ei-LTS:n tuki nykyään muka jo alle vuodessa
<ninnnu> 15.04 totes just että "et muuten enää saa päivityksiä, joko laitetaan 15.10"
<ninnnu> joo'o, näköjään 9kk
<Mikaela> Eikö se ole aina ollut 9kk?
<ninnnu> oon melko varma että se oli joskus 1.5v
<ninnnu> näköjään 12.10 oli viimeinen ei-LTS jossa oli 1.5v support
<inz> gnome-terminal -muutokset sai helposti portattua 15.04:n versiosta, mutta conkynpä ei, ehkä ajelen vaan vanhaa conkyä sit
<inz> onko muuten kellään mitään hajua, miten alt+numerot sais toimiin uudemmissa gnome-terminaleissa
<inz> vanhat versiot varasti ne vaan, jos oli tabeja, mutta uudet tuntuu syövän aina
<StockAntenna> aika turhia noi ei-LTS:t onkin ton takia nykyään
<StockAntenna> en viitsi moisia asennella
<xet7> Mikä on se uusi linux distro jossa sovellukset on omissa sandboxeissaan? Siitä oli maininta jossain, en löytänyt vielä.
<anacron> tuli lähinnä mieleen docker, mutta distrohan se ei ole
<Mikaela> Core OS, joka taitaa käyttää juuri Dockeria?
<ninnnu> Qubes olis toinen jos haluu vähän järeempää eristystä
<anacron> ilmeisesti se käytti sitä aluksi, mutta ei enää
<xet7> Ei ole mikään niistä, se distro on joku uusi joka on alpha tai beta vaiheessa.
<ninnnu> Ainoo tuote jonka tiiän osuvan tuohon olisi QubesOS jossa jokaisen työpöytäsoftan saa halutessaan oman virtuaalikoneen sisään. Mutta ei sekään enää uusi ole
<ansa> Android ;-P
<heikkiket> onkos kenelläkään täällä kokemusta mpd:stä?
<heikkiket> meinasin viritellä Kapsiin moisen
<StockAntenna> Music Player Daemon?
<jjo> se mullekin tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen :)
<heikkiket> joo, Music Player Daemonista siis kyse
<heikkiket> ja ajattelin, että laittaisin omaan Kapsi-sivutilaani
<heikkiket> musiikit erilleen www-rootista, ja kirjautumisen taakse, niin ei tulisi tahtomattaan syyllistyttyä tiedostonjakoon
<StockAntenna> siis toi soittelee sun musia wepin yli kapsista koneelle missä satut touhuamaan?
<heikkiket> juu
<heikkiket> lähinnä varmaan kannettavaan ja kännykkään
<heikkiket> lähinnä mietiskellyt, että mitähän sudenkuoppia mahtaa vastaan tulla
<heikkiket> suunnitelmani taustalla on siis laaja katselmus musiikkisoittimiin, jonka tuossa tein: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=50193.0
<ernie77> ei kai siinä jos vaan on sopivat portit avoimia
<Thaurwylth> Core OS kuulostaa aika perustavanlaatuiselta kamalta, tsihi.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-25
<netman87> mitenkäs mie vertaan kahta tiedosta (diff) ja saan sitten päättää kummasta filusta otan erilaiset kohdat
<netman87> vielä parempi jos saan joka hunk:sta valita jommankumman ja muokata sitä
<pesasa> netman87: Jotain tällaistako etsit? http://viikonvalo.fi/Meld
<netman87> njuu mut cli eikä side-by-side näkymää
<netman87> paljo helpompi nähdä rivien erot kun ne on päällekkäin
<pesasa> Ahaa.
<inz> kommitoi gittiin toinen file, kopioi toinen päälle ja git add -p ;)
<inz> ilmeisesti ipatch osais ainakin, mutta eipä löydy repoista
<netman87> sanokaapa miten voin kertoa colordiff:lle että etsii vaan php filuista erot
<inz> vähän hankalaks menee, ainakin jos haluaa rekursiivisesti
<inz> jos on flätti, niin: diff --from-file=dir1 $(find dir2 -name '*.php')
<netman87> hmm mitenhän mie saisin ton diff:n lopettaan floodaamisen sillon kun tiedostot ei eroa
<netman87> hmm, mitenhän mie bashilla nyt sitten tekisin tuon
<netman87> http://dump.netman87.com/diff_r.txt
<netman87> hirveetä sähellystä ja tuo on silti huono :(
<inz> find dir1 dir2 -type f -not -name '*.php' -printf '%f\n' | diff -rX - dir1 dir2 | colordiff
<inz> colordiffi ei näköjään osaa ihan kaikkee
<inz> ja olis korjattu uudemmissa, mutta wilyssä on ainakin liian vanha
<inz> korjattu 2013, ehkä joskus... :)
<Mirv> eka päivitys vuoden 2012 jälkeen tapahtunut Debianissa lokakuussa
<Mirv> joten nyt xenialissa on (myös)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-26
<elias_a_> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2908-4/
<elias_a_> USN-2908-4: Linux kernel regression
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-27
<papasmurf> wuuut
<papasmurf> all my friends are dead
<iljab> join #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<iljab> bitmask vpn conffaus xubuntu 14.04 ei tunnu olevan niin helppo
<iljab> onko kukaan onnistunut?
<iljab> tai olisko joku toinen (parempi) vpn client ehdotuksia
<ilkka78> anzo
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-22
<Laodikea> Jännä, yhdellä näytöllä ei näkynyt hiiren osoitinta, toisella näkyi
<Laodikea> hieno tämä Lubuntu, Arandrissa kun painoi hyväksy-nappulaa, niin alkoi osoitin näkyä
<Laodikea> Eiku nyt se ei taas näy
<Laodikea> ...
<Laodikea> 1920x1080i ja näkyy vain yläpuolikkaassa osoitin, 1920x1080 ja näkyy koko näytöllä. Jotain on menty ohjelmistopäivityksissä muuttamaan
<Laodikea> mutta toimii, niin ei tarvitse arpoa missä se osoitin on, kun klikkaa
<Sm1thY> Kysynpä taas, eli vedin taas ClamTKn läpi ja löytyi tämmönen : /home/user/.cache/spotify/Browser/Cache/f_000bf, eli pitääkö huolestua?
<Sm1thY> PUA.Win.Trojan.Xored-1
<Laodikea> Siitä, että käyttää spotifyä voi huolestua ajankäytöllisistä syistä, mutta muuten voi olla levollisin mielin
<Laodikea> Siellä on varmaan taas samasta syystä ilmoitus, kuin edellisellä kerralla. Tunnisteet sattuvat vain täsmäämään
<hahlo> eiks spotifyn mainostaja saanu jostain moitteita?
<hahlo> eikun näköjään koko spotify
<Laodikea> hahlo: tarkoitatko sitä SSD-levy-juttua?
<Laodikea> Sehän on käsittääkseni korjattu. En tosin omista ainuttakaan SSD-levyä, enkä käytä spotifyä
<hahlo> mä kattelin vaan googlesta otsikoita, en enempää tiedä
<hahlo> onko se p2p ohjelma?
<hahlo> kuten kazaa aikoinaan
<ansa> ei se enää ole, alussa oli
<hahlo> ok
<hahlo> wikipediassa vielä vanhaa tietoa
<hahlo> "Spotify toimii osittain vertaisverkkotekniikalla, joten jokainen palvelua käyttävä toimii samalla musiikin jakajana."
<elias_a> Korjaa.
<StockAntenna> nykyään ei ole muotia korjata wikiä vaan vain lukea sitä
<elias_a> Ja valittaa siitä, että siellä on virheitä... :D
<StockAntenna> wikihän otti oikein käyttöön helppokäyttöiseditorinsa kun sitä ei enää viitsitä kirjoitella
<hahlo> no ensinnäkään, minä en tunne spotifya
<hahlo> en tiedä mitä se tekee, ja mitä ei
<elias_a> hahlo: Älä nyt ota pulttia. Kunhan nyt vinoilin...
<hahlo> hehe joo en :)
<ninnnu_> Sm1thY: Sille on ihan syynsä miksi ClamAV sallii PUA-sarjan löytöjen ignoroinnin
<ninnnu_> vrt. kaikki muut "pahis"kategoriat
<hahlo> ninnnu_: tunnetko sinä spotifyn, onko siinä jakoa vielä?
<ninnnu_> en tiä, ei oo kiinnostanu
<hahlo> joo sama
<hahlo> miksi muuten linuxissa ei oo sellaista muuria vakiona mikä estää myös lähtevät kuten windowsissa?
<hahlo> siitä näkis tuollaiset jakavat ohjelmat
<ninnnu_> koska sääntöjen tekeminen pidien perusteella on vain tappiota, ja sekään ei ehkä oo mahdollista
<hahlo> miten niin, olis vakiona kaikki kiinni, sit käyttäjä vois avata selaimelle aptlle yms jos haluais
<ninnnu_> totanoinmitäjosvaikkaei
<hahlo> hehe
<hahlo> ei näköjään :)
<hahlo> skype olen joskus tutkinut labrassa, mut spotifyä en
<ninnnu_> pidiä parempaan ei kai pysty. Binäärinimillä on ihan turhaa ku pahis vain ajaa firefoxin päälle ja checksummeistaki tulee vain ylläpitomorkkis
<ninnnu_> ja sit ku pahis kerää rootit jollain hyvällä root-exploitilla niin millään noista ei ole merkitystä
<hahlo> sellaista se security on
<hahlo> vois asentaa spotifyn niin näkis jos se jakaa
<hahlo> näyttäs et se jakaa jotain edelleen, ainakin free versio
<elias_a> hahlo: Ihan protokollatasolla tarkasteltuna?
<hahlo> nattiin paukahti heti monta lähtevää yhteyttä
<hahlo> pitäs tutkia enmmän
<hahlo> mut virustorjunta voi sitä perustellusti pitää troijalaisena, troijalainenhan tulee sisään ja jakaa
<hahlo> mutta toisaalta näytti soittavan vaikka estin lähtevät yhteydet
<hahlo> paha sanoa
<ansa> siinä on niitä pilviominaisuuksia että voi hallita soittoa toisesta spotifysta tai vaikka kännystä
<hahlo> ahaa just
<xet7> hahlo: Voithan kokella tätä palomuuria lähteville yhteyksille: http://douaneapp.com
<StockAntenna> eipä ole enää kauaa tukea tällä 12.04:lla
<StockAntenna> on kyllä ollut hyvä uupuntu
<Laodikea> Mä aloitin käyttämään ubuntua versiosta 12.10 :D
<hahlo> xet7: näyttää hyvältä
<Sm1thY> Tyhmä kysymys taas, selailin tivin uutisia ja painoin johonkin ihme "SUMMA" juttuun ja se avasi jonkun tiedoston, et onko syytä huolestua tuostakin?
<ninnnu_> ..
<ninnnu_> jos sä saat suomisivulta pahiksia niin a) joku mitmaa sua b) suomisivu tekee jänniä laittomuuksia.
<hahlo> Sm1thY: hyvä et olet valppaana, kuka noista nykypäivän javascriptareista tietää
<Wapsi> iptables tukee sääntöjä user/group tasolla
<ansa> mä saan aina välillä touchpadilla ladattua sivun html:n, enkä oo kyllä tajunut että miten
<Wapsi> http://gufw.org/ tolla saa myös jotain per app sääntöjä luotua. en tiedä vaatiiko tuokin jonkun ajurimoduulin (dkms) kääntämistä kuten tuo douaneapp
<xet7> hahlo: Jos vaikuttaa Douanen kanssa liian hankalalta lähdekoodin kääntö, toinen vaihtoehto on käyttää eri distroa: https://subgraph.com
<hahlo> xet7: cool en ollut tommoisesta kuullutkaan
<xet7> hahlo: Toki Subgraphia voi ajaa myös https://www.qubes-os.org käyttiksen HVM:ssä
<xet7> Mutta nopeampi toki on ilman Qubesia
<hahlo> mielenkiintoinen
<StockAntenna> Chromium sanoo kirjautumisessa Service unavailable, pitäskö ton ollakin noin?
<xet7> StockAntenna: En tiedä vaatiiko kirjautuminen Chromen, että toimiiko Chromiumilla ollenkaan
<xet7> StockAntenna: Toimiiko muut nettisivut?
<StockAntenna> se väittää olevansa kirjautuneena googletunnarilla mutta varmaan jotain ehtojen hyväksyntää tarvis tehdä uudella kirjautumisella
<StockAntenna> toki muut pelaavat
<xet7> StockAntenna: Saattaa olla että Chromiumin asetuksissa pitää erikseen kirjautua siihen että saa kirjanmerkit, lisäosa jne synkattua
<StockAntenna> asetuksien kautta kirjautumista olen juuri yrittänyt
<xet7> Toimiikos Chrome sun käyttiksessä, onnistuisiko sillä?
<Sm1thY> Kysynpä taas kun tuli mieleen, onko teillä mielessä tai jollain sivustolla esim jotain tärkeitä ohjelmia Ubuntuun?
<Sm1thY> Tai siis että mitä kannattaisi asentaa
<ninnnu_> riippuu ihan mitä sä haluut tehdä
<StockAntenna> xosview kannattaa asentaa
<ernie77_> mulla taitaa olla vain yle-dl pakettivaraston ulkopuolelta
<xet7> Jos haluaa imuroida kokonaisen YouTube-kanavan tai jonkun GitHub Organisaation kaikki repot, tuolla on skriptejä: https://github.com/xet7/admin-scripts
<ninnnu_> yle-dl, steam, spotify, chrome
<ninnnu_> repoisa vakiasentuu ffmpeg ja mplayer viimeistään sitten kun muistaa tarviivansa
<xet7> Tiedostojen uudelleen nimeämiseen pyrenamer on kätevä, löytyy pakettivarastoista
<StockAntenna> ffmpeg on kyllä välttämätön
<Laodikea> Täytyykin kokeilla jossain kohtaa pyrenameria
<xet7> gdmap on kätevä, näyttää hakemiston/kovalevyn suurimmat tiedostot visuaalisesti, saa vapautettua helposti tilaa. On pakettivarastoissa.
<xet7> Koodatessa Visual Studio Code on kätevä: https://code.visualstudio.com sillä löysin koodista nopeasti kohdan johon tehdä korjaus, asensin .deb paketista.
<Sm1thY> Sorry, pätkäs netti yhtäkkiä taas
<xet7> Sm1thY: Lähinnä juttua oli tiedostojen uudelleennimeämisestä pyrenamer (pakettivarastoissa), gdmap suurimpien tiedostojen näkemiseen visuaalisesti (pakettivarastoissa) ja koodaus IDE https://code.visualstudio.com asennettuna .deb paketista
<xet7> Sm1thY: Joitakin palveluita voi käyttää myös webselaimella esim. https://web.skype.com https://web.whatsapp.com tai sitten asentaa lisäosia Pidgin ohjelmaan.
<xet7> Tosin mulla oli välillä ongelmia Pidginin kautta kun joistakin tileistä välillä kirjautui ulos itsestään
<Sm1thY> Oukei
<xet7> Varmuuskopiointiin voi kokeilla Duplicatia: https://www.duplicati.com
<Tomin> 
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-23
<Sm1thY> Kysynpä taas uteliaisuuttani, onko kellään täällä käytössä Skylake tai Kaby Lake - kokoonpanoa? Että miten se toimii Ubuntun kanssa
<ansa> Mulla on Dellin xps13 missä kaby lake, tuo tuli Ubuntun kanssa jo paketissa.
<foolaround> itellä kans xps13 kabylake hyvin toimii
<foolaround> tosin archlinuxin pistin tähä
<Echramath> Kai se kernelistä lähinnä on kiinni?
<ninnnu> jep
<ninnnu> ja kerneliin tuli tuki vähintään yli vuosi sitten
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-24
<Mirv> hyvässä skylake-tuessa kyllä kesti aika pitkään, noissa mitkä tulee Ubuntulla suoraan on patcheja ja dkms-moduuleja joita ei normiasennuksessa ole. mutta nyt jos asentaa tuoreen 16.04.2 LTS:n niin varmasti hyvä tilanne on.
<Mirv> skylake-prossuissa taisi olla kaikenlaisia bugeja
<pesasa> Mirv: Tiedätkö, onko Ubuntun live-levyssä sovellusvalikoimassa jokin bugi, minkä takia sitä kautta ei voi asentaa universessä olevia ohjelmia, vaikka lisäisi universe-repon? Sovellusvalikoiman tietokanta ei ilmeisesti päivity.
<pesasa> apt-getillä asennukset sen sijaan onnistuvat.
<pesasa> Ja siis nimenomaan live-käynnistyksessä. Tuo on tullut vastaan siksi, että pidän parhaillaan lukiolaisille Linux-kurssia, jossa käytämme live-tikkuja.
<Akuli> $ sudo apt-get update
<Akuli> jos ei tykkää komentorivistä niin synapticsissakin on varmaan joku toiminto joka tekee saman asian
<Akuli> apt-get ja sovellusvalikoima ja synaptics käyttää siis kaikki samaa aptia jonka tietokanta täytyy päivittää repojen muuttamisen jälkeen
<pesasa> Akuli: Joo, kyllä apt-get toimi ihan hyvin, mutta ongelma oli se graafinen sovellusvalikoima, johon eivät universen ohjelmat ilmestyneet.
<Akuli> ok
<pesasa> Sovellusvalikoiman (sen graafisen työkalun) valikoista saa rastiruudulla lisättyä universen ja sen jälkeen se toteaa, että kanta pitää päivittää ja hetken aikaa ruksuttaa (apt-get updaten vastinetta).
<pesasa> Mutta valittavaksi ei silti ilmaannut lisää ohjelmia.
<pesasa> Asennetussa Ubuntussa luonnollisestikin toimii.
<pesasa> Ja jostain syystä, kun nyt kokeilin, niin heti toimi. Höh.
<elias_a> Mulla on paljon tuollaisia että heti kun kysyn jostain asiasta niin alkaa toimia. :)
<elias_a> Käänteinen Murphyn laki vissiin... :)
<Akuli> voima ja vastavoima
<Sm1thY> Mikäs tuo Global Notice tarkoitti, ei mulla ainakaan oo tänne mitään salasanaa?
<pesasa> Oliskohan tuossa vaan kyse jonkinlaisesta hitaudesta. Suht hitaalla läppärillä ja usb:ltä ajettaessa.
<ninnnu> Tarkoitti niitä joilla on Nickserv-tunnus
<ninnnu> Tai tunnus niissä N:ssä muussa palvelussa jotka asuu CloudFlaren takana.
<pesasa> Nyt kun kokeilin, niin kokeilin VirtualBoxissa nopealla koneella ja ssd:llä olevalta iso-imagelta.
<pesasa> Niin toimi.
<pesasa> ninnnu: Olisivat nyt vaan laittaneet vielä linkin johonkin ohjeeseen. Nimim. tunnus ja salasana, jotka on kerran tehty, eikä sen jälkeen koskettu, kun vaan toimivat.
<ninnnu> pesasa: et irkkaa webchattia pitkin, ei koske sua :P
<pesasa> No joo, totta. Viimeisestä webchat-käytöstä taitaa olla jo jonkin aikaa.
<Mikaela> ohje: /msg nickserv help set password uusisalasana | Lisäohjeita https://freenode.net/kb/all (SASL = automaattinen sisäänkirjautuminen ennen näkymistä tavallisille käyttäjille / kanaville liittymistä, CertFP = SSL-certifikaatilla sisäänkirjautuminen)
<pesasa> Mikaela: +1
<Mikaela> help näköjään tuli ylimääräisenä tuohon väliin, ajatus kai vaihtui lennossa
<Mikaela> (help set password = pitkä ohje, set password uusisalasana = syntaksi)
<Mirv> pesasa: en nyt varsinaisesti tiedä mutta onhan se live joiltain osin aika erityinen. onko kyseessä 16.04.2? toki huhtikuussa viime vuonna on voinut olla montakin bugia.
<Mirv> apt >> apt-get nykyään :)
<Mirv> apt upgrade:kin on parempi ja fiksumpi kuin apt-get upgrade
<Akuli> ööh apt-komento on lähinnä kokoelma apt-getista, apt-cachesta jne
<Akuli> aptitude on ihan kiva jos ei tykkää apt-getista
<Mirv> näin on kokoelma, mutta myös parannettu, eli ei toimi samalla tavalla kaikilta osin
<Mirv> plus lyhyempi kirjoittaa bonuksena
<hahlo> aa en tiennytkään ettei tarvi get enään
<Akuli> $ echo "alias asenna='sudo apt-get install'" >> .bashrc
<Akuli> $ asenna vlc
<Akuli> siinä on kiva komento :)
<hahlo> This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<Akuli> $ apt-get moo
<Akuli> tai apt moo ilmeisesti
<hahlo> joo toi tuli ihan apt
<hahlo> tykkäsin ennen kun fedorassa oli yum, lyhyt ytimekäs
<Akuli> tai sitten voi tehdä kivan kasan omia aliaksia
<hahlo> mut ne vaihto sen johonkin mitä ei muista
<Tomin> dnf, ei ole minulla ollut vaikeuksia muistaa
<Tomin> oikeastaan on välillä vähän hankalaa, kun centos:ssä ei ole tuota vielä, niin sielllä pitää muistaa kirjoittaa yum
<pesasa> Mirv: Sama ongelma oli sekä 16.04.1:llä että 16.04.2:lla.
<pesasa> Mirv: Mutta tosiaan, äsken kun kokeilin virtuaalikoneessa, ei ollutkaan ongelmaa. Eilisessä kokeilussa oli muutamia erilaisia osia, kuten hitaampi kone, persistentti home-rw sekä multibootti-usb-tikku. Minkään noista ei luulisi suoraan vaikuttavan, mutta ei voi tietää.
<pesasa> Mirv: Aiemmin tuota ihmetellessäni itse asiassa löysin jonkin raportoidun bugin, jossa pihvinä oli, että live-ajossa jonkun hakemiston kirjoitusoikeudet olivat liian tiukat ja Sovellusvalikoiman päivitys ilmeisesti siksi ajoi karille.
<pesasa> Ja tuota muistaakseni jopa kokeilin muuttaa, jonka jälkeen toimi. Mutten tosiaan tajua, miksi tänään toimi suoriltaan. Ei voi tietää.
<hahlo> Tomin: minä muistin yumin hyvin siitä keltaisesta koirasta
<Talikkaf> Onko bugi, kun kielituen asennus tai uusien ohjelmien asennus ei onnistu heti tuoreen asennuksen jälkeen? (pitää ensin päivittää päivitystyökalulla välimuisti)
<Talikkaf> Siitä ei kerrota missään, että niin pitäisi tehdä, vaikka se onkin loogista.
<Talikkaf> Hmm, ei se bugi ole vaan mahdollisesti puutteellista toimintaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-25
<elias_a> Pystyykö Ubuntu 16.04:n tulosta tiedostoon-toiminnon oletustallennushakemistoa muuttamaan jotenkin? Olisi iso kasa sähköposteja tulostettavana TB:sta ja joka viestin PDF-tallennuksen kohdalla joutuu klikkailemaan pitkän polun auki.
<elias_a> Ei voi olla että tuo voi olla noin vaikeaa: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228123&p=7890849#post7890849
<ansa> eikö se olis helpointa vain tulostaa kaikki oletuspaikkaan ja siirtää sitten oikeaan
<elias_a> Noin tuossa vissiin täytyy menetellä. Jos joku olisi edes joskus miettynyt tuota niin tuo muistaisi edellisen tallennuksen polun ainakin saman kirjautumissession ajan.
<elias_a> Ihan älytön vaiva kun esim. käsittelee sähköpostikokousten viestejä kuten minä nyt.
<elias_a> Ja sitten kun tuo oletushakemisto on /home/user niin siellä nyt sattumalta on yhtä ja toista muutakin...
<elias_a> Ihan silkkaa ajattelemattomuutta tuossa kyllä.
<elias_a> Jaahas. Otto Kekäläinen on 2010 kirjoittanut tekevänsä tuosta bugirapsan: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485067
<lubotu3> Mozilla bug 485067 in Printing: Setup ""Print To File" filename defaults to just ".ps" or ".pdf" with libgtk versions >= 2.16" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<elias_a> Hitaat on kiireet...
<Talikkaf> Voiko asentaa lisää virtuaalitulostinajureita kuten Windowsissa?
<Talikkaf> Selain saattaa muistaa pdf-tulostuspaikan paremmin. Ainakin Windowsin puolella minulla on kokemusta että eri selaimet tulostavat tiedostoon eri tavalla.
<elias_a> Öö - mikä selain?
<elias_a> Ja miten se nyt muuttaa asiaa?
<elias_a> Käyttötapaus: luetaan sähköpostia Thunderbirdissä ja pitäisi saada PDF-tulosteita sähköposteista ja mielellään tiettyyn paikkaan.
<Talikkaf> Joo. En osaa sanoa. Olen vain huomannut, että selaimissa voi olla omia virtuaalitulostimiaan, joista jotkut toimivat paremmin, jotkut huonommin. Tai näin olen tulkinnut.
<elias_a> No ei ole Ubuntussa.
<elias_a> En ainakaan ole kuullut.
<pesasa> elias_a: Ei nyt suora ratkaisu, mutta ehkä helpotus: Kun seuraavan tulostuksen kohdalla avaat sen sijaintidialogin, raahaa se haluttu hakemisto siihen dialogin vasemman reunan kirjanmerkkilistaan. (Tai hiiren oikealla napilla "Lisää kirjanmerkkeihin") Nopeuttaa jonkin verran. Ja on seuraavalla kerralla suoraan siinä pudotusvalikossa.
<Talikkaf> Tai jos kopioi tiedostonimikenttään hakemistopolun?
<pesasa> Siinä "Tallenna kansioon:" pudotusvalikossa.
<pesasa> Talikkaf: Joo, copy-paste-bufferin käyttöä meinasin ensin ehdottaa, mutta sitten muistin tuon kirjanmerkinkin.
<pesasa> Tällaiset pienet asiat ovat kyllä rasittavia. Törmäsin vastaavaan, kun KDE vaihtoi ruudunkaappaustyökalun Ksnapshotista Spectacleen. Työkalu toimii suurimmaksi osaksi samoin, mutta eräs rasittavuus on.
<pesasa> Ksnapshot muisti aina viimeisimmän polun ja tiedostonimen, johon oli tallennettu ja tarvittaessa kasvatti tiedostonimen loppuun laskuria.
<pesasa> Spectacle yrittää aina tallentaa oletushakemistoon. Oletushakemiston voi toki asetuksista käydä muuttamassa, mutta se ei ole sama asia.
<Talikkaf> Osaako joku koodata siitä semmoisen, että voi yläreunasta valita, käytetäänkö viimeisintä hakemistoa vai oletushakemistoa vai jotakin kolmatta hakemistoa?
<pesasa> Koodata mistä? Mistä yläreunasta?
<Talikkaf> mistä nyt tulostetaan, tulostusikkunan muokkaaminen
<elias_a> pesasa: Kiitos. Kokeilenpa heti.
<elias_a> pesasa: Kyllähän tuo helpottaa paljon! Kiitos!
<pesasa> Hyvä
<mcrt> firefox osaa tulostaa suoraan pdf-tiedostoihin
<mcrt> tosin taisi tulla selväksi jo tuo :)
<hahlo> chrome taitaa osata myös
<elias_a> mcrt: Selaimen PDF-tulostuksesta ei kauheasti ole hyötyä jos ne tulostettavat sähköpostit ovat Thunderbirdissä.
<elias_a> mcrt: Mutta hyvä kun sanoit - huomasin tuota tutkaillessani että Firefoxin ja Thunderbirdin tulostusasetukset eivät ole samat vaan niillä on kummallakin omat asetuksensa.
<hahlo> joo ihmeen paljon vielä paperille kaikkea halutaan
<hahlo> A4 ei oo niin elektroniseksi muuttunut kuin raha
<elias_a> No ei tässä paperille haluamisesta ole kyse vaan siitä, että pitää saada johonkin helposti arkistoitavaan muotoon muutamia kymmeniä sähköposteja.
<hahlo> eikö sähköisesti voi arkistoida?
<elias_a> No siitähän tässä on kyse jos tehdään PDF-tiedostoja.
<hahlo> just eli ei tulosteta paperille
<elias_a> Kyse on siis sähköpostikokouksista ja on tarpeen tallentaa keskustelupöytäkirja.
<elias_a> Jos tallentaa .eml-tiedostoja, niitä on kasa eri nimisiä eikä järjestyksestä saa mitään tolkkua. PDF-tiedostot voi sen sijaan liimata yhteen aikajärjestykseen.
<hahlo> make sense
<foolaround> mitenköhän gnomen evolution sähköposti ohjelma sais suoritettua tuon
<Laodikea> ei muutakuin testaamaan
<hahlo> ja koodaamaan :)
<elias_a> foolaround: Pidän peukkuja ja kaivan popcornit esiin. :P
<hahlo> use the source luke
<elias_a> foolaround: Just tuollaisissa asioissa evolution oli viimeksi käyttäessäni aivan perkeleellisen kehno. :P
<foolaround> elikkä sillä ei varmaan onnistu yhtään paremmin
<elias_a> foolaround: No ei se sen Evolutionin vika ole. Sähköpostiohjelmia ei vain ole suunniteltu sähköpostin arkistoimiseen muihin tiedostomuotoihin.
<elias_a> foolaround: Katso nyt kuitenkin että osaisiko se tallentaa nätisti vaikka PDF:ää.
<foolaround> joo koitan justii testailla
<elias_a> Kerro sitten pian miten kävi. Muuten lihon muodottomaksi. :P
<ninnnu> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/importexporttools/
<elias_a> ninnnu: Kiitos! Pitääpä koittaa miten tuo selviää tehtävästä.
<foolaround> ei tällä evolutiolla taida saada pdf muotoon tallennetuks
<foolaround> jonku ohjeen löysin siihen mutta ei toi näytä toimivan, ainoastaan mbox muotoon sais
<foolaround> viestin saa kyl pdf muotoon jos yksitellen print to file -> mutta viestin liitetiedosto pitää kans erikseen tallentaa. Eli järkevästi kaikkia kerralla liitetiedostoineen ei kyl saa tallennetuks
<Akuli> zippi?
<elias_a> foolaround: Kiitos tiedosta! Osaako evolution kuitenkin nätisti printtailla niitä viestejä PDF-tiedostoksi esim. ilman että siellä on kaikki headerit mukana?
<foolaround> elias_a:  esim jos teen elisan laskusta pdf niin tulos on tällänen https://postimg.org/image/q7uoh9zdz/
<foolaround> ja tallennus nimeen jää päivämäärät näin 20170127000126
<elias_a> foolaround: Ok. Kiitos!
<Echramath> Milläs pystyis jakamaan näytön
<Echramath> Koitetaan skypellä mutta tää haluaa jakaa vastapuolen molemmat ruudut eikä pysty zoomaamaan
<Laodikea> Toxilla onnistuu ainakin näytön valinta
<Laodikea> qToxilla just kaverin kanssa testailtiin pari kuukautta sitten. Zoomia ei kyllä siinä ole
<Laodikea> liikkuvan kuvan välitys ei oikein toiminut, kun ei ilmeisesti kaista riittänyt
<Laodikea> Sitten on Teamviewer, mutta se ei ole FOSS
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-26
<mcrt> teamvieweriä ei voi suositella muutenkaan
<matti__> Hei! En saa Ubuntua käynnistymään DVD asema kytkettynä tietokoneeseen. Asensin Ubuntun USB kovalevylle ja järjestelmä käynnistyy normaalisti kunnes kytken SATA kaapelin kiinni Samsungin DVD asemaan. Ubuntu antaa tälläisen virhesanoman käynnistyksessä jos DVD asema kytkettynä http://imgur.com/a/zHlxm
<mjr> ehdotan kokeilla sata-johdon vaihtamista, luultavasti joku rautavika
<matti__> Kiitos mjr! Nyt on DVD asema Ubuntussa. Ei ollut kaapelista kiinni vaan portista. kolmosportissa pelaa mutta ei kasissa. En osannut arvata tätä kun toimi windowsilla ja toisen linux distron pystyi asentamaan DVD asemalta.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-19
<Talikkaf> Haihattelenko? Yritän hakea apurahaa Ubuntu MATE -järjestelmän ja muutenkin Linuxin käytön opettamiseksi ja edistämiseksi:  projektin kuvauksesta https://docs.google.com/document/d/111sQ7xt6pXceBptwMrCV3avd1mrxkgLWB5S6i_aHd8s/edit#heading=h.5gxbllvcs4y7
<elias_a> Minusta MATE:en keskittyminen on virhe.
<elias_a> Linuxin työpöytäkäyttö on kuitenkin niin marginaalia että kannattaisi pysyä ihan valtavirran mukana tuossa.
<Talikkaf> Mikä on valtavirta?
<ninnnu> Ubuntu
<Talikkaf> Ubuntu Unity vai Gnome? Liian raskas näille koneille.
<Talikkaf> Mielestäni ei ole iso harppaus Matesta valtavirtaan. MATE on yksinkertaisempi ja riittävän hyvin tuettu.
<ninnnu> Unity on menossa pönttöön
<Talikkaf> Ymmärrän näkökulmanne, mutta painotan enemmän vanhojen koneiden hyötykäyttöä ja yksinkertaisempaa käyttöliittymää.
<Talikkaf> Ei tässä nyt ehkä sittenkään oikeastaan oleellista ole, mikä järjestelmä valitaan, mutta yleensä tämä ubuntu-opastus ja monet lisänäkökulmat
<elias_a> No jos hyväksyy sen että toimii marginaalin marginaalissa niin anna mennä vain.
<ninnnu> kyl sillä on merkitystä, koska tositavikset ei selviä aina siitä että selaimen ikoni muuttuu. Puhumattakaan sitten siitä että koko työpöytä toimii ihan eri tavalla
<elias_a> Minusta vain jos kohderyhmänä on tavikset, jotka käyttävät suomeksi sitä käyttistä, tehdään niille karhunpalvelus.
<Talikkaf> Minä olen aina kokenut valtavirran vaikeaksi
<Talikkaf> ja hitaaksi
<elias_a> Jää oppimatta se, miten apua ja tukea haetaan.
<Talikkaf> mutta! Myönteistä kehitystä! En sentään yhtä järjetön enää ole kuin neljä vuotta sitten jolloin suosittelin Puppy Linuxia.
<Talikkaf> En usko, että jää oppimatta. Siihenhän nimenomaan myös panostetaan.
<Talikkaf> Linux Mint on suositumpi kuin Ubuntu. Mintille on yllättävän paljon suomenkielistä matskua jo.
<Talikkaf> Kuitenkin muutamat asiantuntija- ja harrastajakaverini ovat kritisoineet painokkaasti Mintiä teknisestä näkökulmasta.
<elias_a> Mistä ihmeestä olet hankkinut sen tiedon että Mint on suositumpi kuin Ubuntu?
<Talikkaf> foorumeiden kommenteista
<ninnnu> Distrowatch?
<Talikkaf> sitä aina suositellaan
<Talikkaf> ubuntua paljon harvemmin näkee suositeltavan - mint on paljon lähempänä windowsia
<Talikkaf> se on siis näppituntuma ja vahva mutu eikä tieto
<hahlo> mun mielestä vanhat koneet, yli 5v on, ainakin läppärit, ongelmajätettä
<hahlo> pöytäkonetta voi yleensä päivittää paremmin
<pesasa> Ymmärrän kyllä, että vanhoja koneita kierrätetään, ympäristöä säästetään jne., mutta toisaalta jossain kohtaa menee se raja, että vanhan tekniikan tekohengitys on karhunpalvelus sekä käyttäjälle että "Linuxille". (Missä kohtaa / iässä se raja menee, on sitten toinen kysymys.)
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Aika heppoinen peruste väitteelle. Totuus on että sitä ei pysty kukaan tietämään kovin varmasti.
<hahlo> ja samaa mieltä kuin elias_a ei matea
<hahlo> ehkä kde ja gnome
<pesasa> Tyypillisesti kuitenkin monen käsitys Linuxin "huonoudesta" palautuu siihen, että se on asennettu johonkin ongelmajätteeseen jämäkoneeseen, jolla ei ole enää muuta käyttöä. Sitten se toimii huonosti/hitaasti ja tehdään johtopäätös.
<hahlo> joo
<pesasa> Sitten toinen ääripää tietty on se, kun yritetään asentaa siihen upouuteen pelikoneeseen, jonka HyperXSuperGigaZ-näytönohjain ei olekaan tuettu.
<hahlo> itse käytän nyt kde:tä, joka on hämmästyttävän kevyt ilman tehosteita
<elias_a> Itse asiassa sähköisten ylppäreiden Abitti-järjestelmä on kivasti edistänyt Linuxin käyttöä. Perustan näkemykseni nyt kirjoittavan tyttäreni ja hänen lukiokavereidensa kertomaan. Työpöytälinux on uusi normaali.
<Talikkaf> Kymmenen vuotta vanhat läppärit ovat vielä yleisiä ja kohtalaisen tehokkaita, core 2 duo riittää useimmille ubuntuille.
<Talikkaf> monissa kodeissa ja organisaatioissa käytetään yhä Vistaa, vaikka sen tuki loppui lähes vuosi sitten. Eipä ubuntu sen raskaampi taida olla.
<Talikkaf> Minä en ikinä osannut käyttää kde:tä, kummallisia pomppimisia vain, olenko tyhmä?
<pesasa> Talikkaf: Puhuitko itsesi nyt pussiin? :-)
<Talikkaf> vihaan itseäni ja ennakkoluulojani
<Talikkaf> puhun itseäni pussiin
<Talikkaf> vihaan kyvyttömyyttäni oppia uusia asioita
<Talikkaf> Pitäisikö sitten olla materiaalia Kubuntun oppimiseksi?
<elias_a> Talikkaf: No ei kai siitä että joku tekee jotain täysin typerää ja moraalitonta seuraa se, että muiden pitäisi hyväksyä tai jopa edistää moista toimintatapaa?
<Talikkaf> Mutta paljon on 32-bittisiä koneitakin tai vähämuistisia 64-bittisiä, niille voisi Ubuntu MATE sopia.
<Laodikea> Riippuu Vistakoneesta, mä olen törmännyt Vistakannettaviin, joissa on 2 Gt RAMia :D
<Talikkaf> elias_a: nyt unohdin, mistä puhuimme
<elias_a> Joku tuettoman wintoosan käyttäminen kiinni netissä on vastuutonta toimintaa.
<Talikkaf> sitä olen vuoden verran sanonut Hämeen Setlementillä, mutta ei ole reagoitu
<Talikkaf> noin viidelle ihmiselle
<hahlo> firmoilla voi olla muita syitä käyttää vanhoja järjestelmiä
<elias_a> Sanopa niille vielä rauhallisesti ettei kannata sitten ihmetellä jos jossain vaiheessa operaattori pistää nettiyhteyden kiinni.
<Talikkaf> Joo. Kiitos muistutuksesta.
<ninnnu> Se että operaattori lyö liittymän kiinni on pienempi uhka kui että joku sopivan muotoinen sambamato ui sisään, kryptaa tiedostot ja pyytää rahaa
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Nyt jottei mene masentamiseksi niin väännän tuon kantani tuosta vanhan raudan käytöstä toisenlaisen analogiann kautta - sopiiko?
<elias_a> Tytär muuten kertoi juuri että LibreOffice on lukion DigiOPS:issa se default-työkalu.
<hahlo> ninnnu: mitenköhän moderni firmojen rautamuuri suojaa vanhaa wintoosaa?
<ninnnu> (Toisaalta MS17-10 tuli ennen Vistan EOLia, joten se ei ole niinkään ongelma jos firma ymmärtää että päivitykset on hyvä olla)
<ninnnu> hahlo: riippuu muurista
<ninnnu> ja konfiguraatiosta
<hahlo> monet väittää että suojaa
<ninnnu> ja onko firmassa pällejä jotka käyttää samaa usb-tikkua sekä kotikoneella että töissä
<ninnnu> tai onko firmassa noin muuten vihjeetön BYOC-politiikka
<hahlo> joo niinpä ihminen aina heikoin lenkki
<ninnnu> koska rautamuuri ei aina ole välissä ku työkoneet puhuu toisilleen
<ninnnu> tarvitaan yks ääliö joka tuo saastuneen koneen tai usb-tikun töihin ja sit mennään kovaa
<elias_a> ninnnu: Eikös BYOD riitä?
<hahlo> esim terveydenhuolto käyttää paljon xp:tä kalliiden sovellusten vuoksi
<ninnnu> Ajurituki yleensä pitää XP:tä hengissä vielä pitkään
<hahlo> niiden admin väitti et muuri suojaa myös lähteviltä yhteyksiltä
<ninnnu> entäs sitten
<ninnnu> jos se muuri on koneiden välissä niin hyvä
<ninnnu> jos ei ole niin sitten sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä
<Talikkaf> Ubuntu on kuulemma vasta neljäntenä Distrowatchissa, Mint ekana.'
<hahlo> en tiedä siksi kysyinkin sulta
<elias_a> hahlo: Terveydenhuolto käyttää XP:tä paljon siksi, että hoidossa käytettävissä laitteissa on käytössä XP. Ne laitteet hyväksytään kokonaisuuksina ml. käyttis -> käyttistä ei voi vaihtaa ilman uutta sertifiointia.
<hahlo> joo
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Annapas linkki!
<hahlo> ja niillä oli kallis cisco internetin rajalla
<ninnnu> https://twitter.com/GossiTheDog/status/964687996997046273
<ninnnu> Tuossa mitattiin miten kovaa mennään ku firmaverkkoon tuodaan saastunut atk
<hahlo> joo noihin ei oma kone pääse
<hahlo> myös levy on palvelimella
<ninnnu> Saastunut kone löysi kolme patchaamatonta konetta, niistä löytyi riittävästi credentiaaleja että pääsi domain adminiksi, ja domain adminina sitä voiki korkata loput koneet. 45 minuutissa verkko oli pelattu läpi
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Ilmaisesti tämä: https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity
<Talikkaf> distrowatch: lista oikealla alhaalla https://distrowatch.com/?newsid=00007 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xOnOHwcd/Facebook-Linux-Mint-Ubuntu.png
<ninnnu> hahlo: firmassa ei ole esim. läppäreitä jotka käy ulkona?
<ninnnu> ja tosiaan henkilökunta ei harrasta niitä usb-tikkuja?
<hahlo> ei tuossa
<hahlo> on sairaala
<ninnnu> Sairaalassa potilas voi tökkiä USB-tikkuja vähä salaa
<hahlo> ihmisillä on omia koneita, esim lääkäreillä, mut eri verkossa
<ninnnu> Ei oo montaa päivää ku yks infosec-jamppa jutteli että "mulla oli luurissa akku vähissä. Lääkäri tarjosi latauspiuhaa ja laittoi toisen pään omaan koneeseensa"
<elias_a> Mikähän tuon distrowatchin mittauksen metodologia on? Alkoi kiinnostaa.
<ninnnu> elias_a: käyntikerran k.o distrojen esittelysivuilla Distrowatchissa
<ninnnu> Sairaalassa on kans kasoittain muita jännittäviä asioita niiden XP:iden lisäksi. Kuten vaikka ne kaikki potilaisiin kytkettävät laitteet joissa on rj45-tökkeli
<elias_a> ninnnu: Kiitos. Eli ei kerro yhtään mitään.
<ninnnu> Tällä kertaa on jopa ihan omakohtaista kokemusta eikä vain Internetin tarinoita siitä kuinka lääkepumppu tarjosi roottishelliä telnetillä. Mutta kirjoitin ilonpilausopimuksen niin eipä siitä sen enempää :P
<elias_a> :D
<elias_a> ninnnu: Onko sulla tietoa korjattiinko se?
<ninnnu> Tossahan se hauskuus onki
<ninnnu> Korjaus on helppo ja nopee
<ninnnu> mutta se uusi versio pitää sertifioida
<elias_a> Ai niin  - tietty. :)
<elias_a> Eli ei viitti kun se maksaa.
<ninnnu> ei siinä välttämättä oo ongelmana ees raha
<ninnnu> vaan aika
<ninnnu> Törmäsin samaan laitteeseen (ja firman edustajaan) kahdesti, tokalla kerralla ekan kerran vammat oli korjattu, mutta koska serttiprosessi niin odotetaan vielä hyvin tosi pitkään ennen kuin korjaus on lähisairaalassa
<pesasa> ninnnu: Tommosissa tilanteissa olisi ihan hyvä olla se usb-kondomi.
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Palaan vielä siihen analogiaan vanhojen koneiden käyttämisestä.
<pesasa> Siis viittasin tohon puhelimen lataamiseen oudosta kohteesta.
<pesasa> Oudolla piuhalla.
<ninnnu> pesasa: joo
<Talikkaf> Kiitos. Tässä on tullut taas paljon hyvää asiaa. Yritän lukea myöhemmin.
<ninnnu> pesasa: Mä en kyl suostu lataamaan omia laitteita mistään muusta ku koneista ja latureista jotka oon itse ostanu kaupasta
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Vanhojen tietokoneiden kierrätyskäytön ongelma on samansukuinen kuin kysymys siitä, milloin kannattaa ajaa vanhalla, runsaasti korjaamista tarvitsemista tarvitsevalla autolla.
<ninnnu> Koska se riski on molemminpuolinen
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Vaikka kaltaiseni tekniikasta kiinnostunut pärjää hyvin vanhan auton kanssa, sama strategia ei toimi jos ei osaa itse tehdä autolle mitään tai ei edes tiedä mistä tietoa hakea.
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Autan silloin tällöin köyhiä tuttujani autojutuissa jos tulee sellainen paikka että esim. työpaikan säilyminen on kiinni siitä että se auto saadaan pidettyä liikenteessä. Totuus kuitenkin on että ei se ole järkevä strategia.
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Ja nimenomaan tuosta syystä en korjaile samojen tyyppien autoja maailman tappiin koska 1) se ei ole järkevää ja 2) nämä ihmiset eivät kuitenkaan pysty tai halua maksaa käytetystä ajasta käypää korvausta.
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Analogia on tämä: tietämättä tietokoneen/auton/muun käyttäjän teknistä suuntautuneisuutta ei voi oikein mitenkään edes "laskea" optimistrategiaa.
<elias_a> Lisäksi on sitten se, että epätekniset ihmiset eivät kiinnostu niistä vehkeistä edes sen vertaa että tietäisivät mitä päivitykset tarkoittavat ja päivittäisivät tai että reagoisivat edes auton mittariston huoltotarpeen ilmaisimeen. Saati että tarkistaisivat huoltovälillä kertaakaan öljyn ja jäähdytysnesteen määrää.
<elias_a> On selvää että näille epäteknisille pitää olla eri strategia.
<elias_a> Tarkistin muuten vielä tyttäreltäni että kuinka "normaalia" Linuxin käyttö on lukiolaisten keskuudessa. Ovat kuitenkin harvinaisia kuulemma. Ymmärsin ensin väärin.
<Talikkaf> Ei voi olettaa, että Linux tulee suosituksi, jos pitää olla uusi hieno tehokas ja kallis tietokone.
<Talikkaf> yli viisi vuotta vanhat koneet ovat erittäin tehokkaita vielä
<hahlo> eri mieltä
<Talikkaf> yksi tärkeä tarkoitus on mahdollistaa rahan säästäminen: monilla ihmisillä ei ole varaa hankkia tietokonetta
<Talikkaf> tuollaisilla core 2 duo -koneilla vielä pärjää monta vuotta, ja kevyemmät Ubuntut auttavat siinä
<Talikkaf> c2d-koneita tuppaa saamaan ilmaiseksi eri paikoista
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Miten sitä rahaa säästyy jos sen tietotekniikan kanssa turaaminen on poissa muusta tekemisestä?
<Talikkaf> Yhtä paljon pitäisi turata windowsin kanssa
<Talikkaf> ihan helvetisti on ollut ongelmia tuon windows kympin kanssa
<elias_a> No kun ei pitäisi kun siihen on helpompi saada tukea.
<Talikkaf> varsinkin eläkeläisillä ollut ongelmia, koko ajan jumissa kun sellaiset oletukset Microsoftillla
<Talikkaf> Yksi projektini tarkoituksista on edistää tukiverkostojen muodostumista, kotimaista palveluliiketoimintaa kuten Koneet kiertoon oy
<elias_a> Tämä on juuri se, mikä on hyvä pitää mielessä. Jokaisessa kylässä on kuitenkin joku, viimeistään tukea antava pienyrittäjä, joka osaa tukea winhotuksia. Jotta linux-käyttö olisi järkevää se tukikysymys on syytä ratkaista.
<Talikkaf> Kyllä, tukikysymys on ollut mielessä ja olen siihen pyrkinyt miettimään ratkaisuja
<elias_a> Tukikysymyksen kova ydin: "miksi mun pitäisi maksaa tuesta jos en maksa käyttöjärjestelmästäkään mitään"?
<elias_a> Tämä ei mene ihmisillä jakeluun.
<Talikkaf> joo, Riku Järvinen teki hienot opetusvideot älypuhelimista ja tableteista mutta joutui tuon takia ottamaan ne pois netistä parin vuoden jälkeen
<ninnnu> Tähän sopii se vitsi autokorjaajasta joka vääntää mutteria ja laskuttaa siitä kasan kolikoita. "Mutterin vaihto, 2€. Tieto että mikä mutteri, 90€"
<Talikkaf> (kollegani Jyväskylästä)
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Olen joutunut oman hyvinvointini takia tekemään sellaisen rajauksen, että en tue windows- tai osx-käyttäjiä juuri lainkaan. Ainoa poikkeus on naapurin sokeutuva mies.
<Laodikea> Mä en voi tukea MacOS-käyttäjiä oikeastaan ollenkaan, koska en ole koskaan käyttänyt sitä nimeksikään
<Laodikea> ja he eivät oikein innostuneet siitä, kun painoin aina niitä näppäimiä, jotka vaihtavat näytön värit negatiivisiksi :D
<ninnnu> https://xkcd.com/627/ ohjeet minkä tahansa käyttiksen tukemiseen
<Laodikea> Jep, tolla selviää kyllä pitkälle, esim. täysin vieraan Android-puhelimen datankäytön rajan nostaminen onnistui noin puolessa minuutissa, kun vain haki asetuksista suunnilleen oikean kohdan ja sitten täppäili ankarasti kaikkialle, mistä voisi tapahtua jotain
<Talikkaf> Muistankin, kun Elias vuosi-pari sitten kertoi käytön tuen rajauksesta ja naapurin heikkonäköisestä miehestä.
<usvi> dilledong
<Talikkaf> Onko nykyinen Ubuntu Gnome nyt suunnilleen sellainen kuin se tulee olemaan esim. vuoden tai kahden päästä? Mikä takaa, ettei käyttöliittymä muutu tyystin kuten Ubuntu 12?
<Talikkaf> Tai milloin se gnome 2 muuttuikaan unityksi, 11.10?
<Talikkaf> Ahaa, Kubuntusta on tarjolla myös 32-bittinen versio tulevaan LTS:ään - Ubuntusta ei enää.
<inz> 11.04:ssä oli gnome2-unity, 11.10:ssä gnome3-unity
<Talikkaf> Niin, yksi tärkeä syy, miksi olen valinnut MATE-version, on Koneet kiertoon oy, joka on pääasiassa sitä käyttänyt kierrätyskoneissaan. Eivät oikeastaan puhu Linuxista edes, koska se ei ole oleellista ja saattaa pelottaa ihmisiä suotta.
<Tomin> itselläkin on sukulaisille tuo, että "tuen vain Linux koneita", mutta monta kertaa olen huomannut asentavani jotain päivitystä serkkujeni Windows 10 -kannettaviin (joissa baytrail tjsp. suorittimet, erittäin hitaita kapistuksia) sekä vastaavani kysymyksiin siitä mikä virustorjunta kannattaisi hankkia, vaikka minulla ei nykyään ole asiasta pahemmin hajua
<inz> Tomin, "vahingossa" saat niitten koneet boottaamattomiks, niin eiköhän kysymykset lopu
<Tomin> en kehtaa tehdä tollasta, käyn serkullani hiustenleikkuussa. saattas tulla ikäviä "vanhinkoja"
<pesasa> "Hups, lähti korvasta palanen."
<StockAntennae> elias_a: ei kai nykylukiolaiset käytä tietokoneita paljoa vapaalla tai epävapaalla käyttiksellä kun ovat post-pc-sukupolvea?
<Talikkaf> Täällä on vähän toisenlaisia tilastoja: Mint vasta kolmantenatoista https://www.linuxcounter.net/statistics/distributions
<StockAntennae> slackki yllättävän korkealla
<StockAntennae> Ubuntun johtohan ei ole asia mikä ei olisi tiedossa
<StockAntennae> aika säälittävä tuo 94 milj vapaan käyttiksen käyttäjää verrattuna ihmiskuntaan tai Internetin käyttäjiin
<hahlo> onko työpöytä linuxin osuus noussut 1%?
<hahlo> 2,32% näyttää oho
<inz> Tomin, joo, Van Gogh -luukki ei välttis olis kovin mukana
<kirvesAxe> StockAntennae, entäs jos lasketaan muutkin kuin tietokoneet? http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/linux_is_everywhere.jpg
<hahlo> gws:llä kuulemma 13% web-sivuista
<Talikkaf> Lasketaanko dual-boot-koneet sekä windows-että linux-koneiksi? Monet asentavat linuxin kakkoskäyttikseksi ja sitten unohtavat sen
<ninnnu> eiköhän noi statistiikat perustu ihan vain siihen mitä esim. jonkun nettipalvelun logeissa näkyy
<ninnnu> jos yksi käyttäjä surffaa samoilla nettisivuilla molemmilla käyttiksillä, niin sitten molemmat lasketaan
<StockAntennae> Android on toki linux-johdannainen, mutta silti aika kaukana Mateista ja Gnomeista
<ninnnu> Androidissa ei ole muuta Linuxia kuin ydin
<ninnnu> kaikki muu on Googlen NIHistelyä
<StockAntennae> aivan
<StockAntennae> ydin ei tee "Linuxia"
<StockAntennae> vasta GNU/Linux-systeemi on musta Linux
<Talikkaf> Olenkin aina miettinyt, mitä se GNU tuossa tarkoittaa.
<Talikkaf> GNU-ohjelmistolisenssistä jotain tiedän mutta enpä juuri kokonaisuudesta ymmärrä.
<StockAntennae> Stallman selittää että se on ne muut softat mitä distrossa on paitsi kernel mitkä GNU alunperin kehitti
<Tomin> nykyään Linux-jakeluissa on kyllä paljon muutakin tärkeää softaa kuin GNU
<hahlo> mitkä softat sitten kuuluu gnuhun?
<elias_a> StockAntennae: Tuota noin. Näytä mulle lukiolainen, joka tekee kokeita Abitti-ympäristössä jollain ihmeen lätkällä (ns. pädi) niin jatketaan keskustelua.
<elias_a> StockAntennae: Katsos kun ne oikeasti tekevät niitä kokeita Abitti-nimisessä YTL:n tekemässä ympäristössä jo lukioaikana. Se käynnistetään tietääkseni vieläkin live-USB -medialta.
<elias_a> Enkä suoraan sanoen ole nähnyt yhtään niin pöhköä lukiolaista joka haluaisi kirjoittaa kosketusnäppiksellä esseitä.
<elias_a> StockAntennae: Näistä asioista johtuen niillä lukiolaisilla on jotakuinkin kaikilla läppärit.
<hahlo> emacs on varmaan gnu, mutta onko vim?
<ansa> ei ole
<hahlo> joo gcc on
<hahlo> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GNU_packages
<StockAntennae> tiedän abitin mut puhuinkin siitä mitä ne käyttävät ns oikeassa elämässään
<hahlo> pöytäkonetta vai?
<StockAntennae> ei todellakaan
<Talikkaf> harva edes tietää, että sarkaimella ja muilla nappuloilla voi liikkua ja käskeä valikoissa
<elias_a> StockAntennae: Eikö se päätoiminen lukio-opiskelu ole "oikeaa elämää"? :O
<StockAntennae> teinit tuntuvat nauttivan vapaa-ajasta
<Tomin> nykyään Linux-jakeluissa on kyllä paljon muutakin tärkeää softaa kuin GNU
<Tomin> hups
<Tomin> screen teki taas temput, vois nukkua
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-20
<hahlo> riippuu teinistä
<hahlo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IfhXCyDB/nCgs5it.jpg
<Laodikea> On kyllä niukasti tavaraa pöydällä, mahtaa olla siivottu vähän aikaa sitten
<ninnnu> Lavastettu
<hahlo> hehe äiti siivoaa
<hahlo> mut ei kaikki teinit oo päihteitä käyttäviä, nörttejäkin löytyy
<hahlo> toinen teinipoika sai just vesijäähyn ryzeniin
<inz> Ei kai nörtti ja päihteet oo mitenkään poissulkevia
<hahlo> määrä tekee myrkyn sano vanha kemisti
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-21
<Talikkaf> emme osaa käynnistää lenovoa ubuntlleu
<Talikkaf> eivät toimi valikot
<Talikkaf> tai siis ubuntu käynnistyy mutta mikään versio ei anna asentaa
<Talikkaf> secure boot -valintaa suositeltiin poistettavaksi mutta emme poistaneet ubuntun asennuksen yhteydessä
<Talikkaf> nämä asiat ovat ihan uusia, lenovossakin on fysinen näpppäin jotta pääsee käynnistysvalikkoon
<Talikkaf> en uskalla asentaa secure boot -koneeseen (packard bell) linuxia, ei ole kokemusta uefi-ym.jutuista
<Talikkaf> lenovossa uber student linux käynnistyi sentään
<usvi> mitenhän noi meni
<Talikkaf> opastan neljää opettajaa käyttämään ubuntua
<usvi> etkö testannut settiä ennalta? vai testaatko nyt?
<Talikkaf> en tiennyt että heillä on taas näin uusia koneita
<Laodikea> Secure boot vaan pois
<Talikkaf> no, nämä win8/10-uefi/secureboot-ihmiset lähtivät jo pois, toisella oli nälkäkin
<Laodikea> Ei se käsittääkseni muuten toimi
<Talikkaf> henkilö ei halunnut laittaa seucrebootia pois koska se olisi vaatinut salasanan keksimisen
<Talikkaf> mutta hänellä oli ollut muutenkin pitkä päivä ja joutui lähtemään mm. syömään
<Talikkaf> uberstudentin valikot toimivat mutta ubuntun valikot eivät toimineet packard bellissä (win10-kone)
<Talikkaf> no, yritän kai jostain hommata sellaisen turvakoneen ja kokeilla asentaa itse sinne järjestelmän
<Talikkaf> seuraava työpaja lienee parin viikon päästä
<Laodikea> Ei oo mullakaan ollut niin uusia koneita, että olisi secure boot aiheuttanut päänsärkyä
<Laodikea> Mutta muistaakseni sen ottamista pois päältä on ehdotettu ratkaisuksi
<hahlo> kyllä se voi olla päälläkin, kokeilin niin ja näin
<hahlo> https://wiki.debian.org/SecureBoot
<Laodikea> Ahaa
<hahlo> jos ei distro tue niin voi itsekkin signata
<hahlo> dual bootissa voi tarvia sen secure bootin jos haluaa windowsin jättää koneelle
<hahlo> jos ei niin on helpointa disabled uefista, melkein kaikista saa sen pois
<Talikkaf> hm, miksi ei löydy ubuntu-software-centeriä ubuntu matelle mutta ubuntu matelle löytyy
<Talikkaf> riippuu pisteversiosta, löytyykö
<Talikkaf> samoin vlc oli jommassakummassa valmiiksi asennettu ja toisessa ei
<pesasa> Talikkaf: Täh? "ei löydy ubuntu matelle", mutta "ubuntu matelle löytyy"?
<Talikkaf> korjaan, 17.10 ei löydy mutta  16.04.3 ei löydy
<Talikkaf> ubuntu software center ainakaan
<Talikkaf> eikun äh, väärä verbi, 16.04.3 löytää ubuntun sovellusvalikoiman (Software center) mutta uudempi versio ei löydä sitä
<Talikkaf> en tykkää maten oletusohjelmasta (putiikki) koska siinä on paljon symboleita ja vähän tekstiselityksiä ja muutenkin käli on hankala
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-22
<Guest78339> Terve
<Guest78339> https://www.tiede.fi/keskustelu/75178/tiedepalstan-virtuaalinen-tyttokalenteri?page=2#comment-2453950
<Guest78339> Oksettaa
<Guest78339> käyttäjä4499
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-25
<hahlo> mitäköhän kubuntussa tulisi tehdä saadakseen autologinin on/off, se kde:n asetus ei toimi, ja /etc/sddm.conf muokkaus ei myöskään?
<hahlo> nvm sain toimimaan. painoin kaikkia nappeja
<hahlo> nyt on kiusana kwallet
<hahlo> sekin rauhottui, mutta vielä kysyy aina bootin jälkeen wifi salasanaa, varmaan jokin group juttu
<StockAntennae> just another day with free OS
<hahlo> joo suljetut vielä pahempia
<Tomin> jaha, nvidian ajureiden paketointi kusi jostain syystä (fedora 27) mennäänpä nouveaulla vähän aikaa
<pesasa> hahlo: Eikös ne löydy sieltä Kubuntun / KDE:n Järjestelmäasetuksista. Kohdasta "Käynnistys ja sammutus", "Kirjautumisruutu (SDDM)". Lisäasetuksissa on rastiruutu ja käyttäjätunnuksen valinta. (Mulla on tällä koneella nyt Neon, jonka KDE on uudempi, mutta vastaavassa paikassa se mun mielestä oli aiemminkin.)
<hahlo> pesasa: joo löytyi
